# New Jersey Weather 2012-2013



## bronco91

let hope this long rang look good let hop it isThumbs Up


----------



## herb1001

A nice cool morning, makes me think about getting the plow out of storage.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

herb1001;1488949 said:


> A nice cool morning, makes me think about getting the plow out of storage.


Heck,

I've been thinking about that for the last 4 months.....

Looking forwards to a nice productive year. Got my first NEW residential customer for the season, as it appears that some people are thinking early...


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

This thread made me start 2 of my trucks and change the fluid on the pumps  

See you in the snow!


----------



## crazyboy

Need to get to servicing the plow and make sure everything works.


----------



## fatboyNJ

i have to put my mount and wiring back in my truck, and then do some adjusting and servincing to the new pro plus


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

My plow has been ready since last year...... since I never freaking used it !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Can anyone here complain about the weather lately ?


Simply gorgeous ! 80* F and almost no humidity. 




Feels great to be alive and well....


----------



## DirtyJerzey

This thread is like a holiday, it gets earlier and earlier each year....

Regardless, I have already placed a salt order, calcium order and getting equipment serviced... So lets hope it doesnt jinx anything


----------



## Andy96XLT

Last year at this time I was repainting the plow getting everything ready... didn't help the winter ha


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I started to do some wire brushing on the plow today. As to give it a new coat of paint. Then will change out the fluid in the pump and cylinders. The usual pre-season stuff.


----------



## s. donato

guys i am just throwing this out there just in case. i need to sell my 2 year old plow as i got a new truck. anyone want a western midwieght? motivated seller but not stupid ;-)

I am actually thinking about maybe just driving for a company. :-\ not sure. anyone in bergen need some help?

as for jersey weather i am alreayd talking to customers and hope to get out contracts by the end of the month.

good luck guys this year


----------



## jmiller31

*let it snow*

looks like we could be in for a snowy and cold winter. Kinda looking forward to using my new plow that sat for a year lol


----------



## rob guarino

Check out our outlook for South Jersey including Philly and Cherry Hill

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=3853&Itemid=179

--Meteorologist Rob Guarino


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

*Roll call for SOUTH NJ plowers!*

Who on here is from south jersey?

We primarily handle areas of Burlington, NJ along Rt 130 to Yardville/Hamilton NJ sites and the Rt38 corridor from Browns Mills/Pemberton NJ "rt530 there", to Mt. Laurel NJ for the smaller sites.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

DirtyJerzey;1489801 said:


> This thread is like a holiday, it gets earlier and earlier each year....
> 
> Regardless, I have already placed a salt order, calcium order and getting equipment serviced... So lets hope it doesnt jinx anything





Dirty Jersey;1490575 said:


> I started to do some wire brushing on the plow today. As to give it a new coat of paint. Then will change out the fluid in the pump and cylinders. The usual pre-season stuff.


Wow,

Two Dirty Jerzeys....... I'm seeing almost double :laughing:

Will the real Dirty Jersey please stand up ???


----------



## rob guarino

Ramairfreak...


Let us know if you need some weather forecasts ! We have a great program for SNJ and won a ton of awards for accuracy in the Delaware Valley. I like this El Nino so far. I'm watching Storm #2 and #3 line up in the Pacific Ocean. I know it's early but it sure is fun to watch


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Dogplow Dodge;1491317 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Two Dirty Jerzeys....... I'm seeing almost double :laughing:
> 
> Will the real Dirty Jersey please stand up ???


LOL! I go By Dirty Jersey CTD on diesel and other forums. He can claim the middle of the state and I 'll take below that being I'm outside of AC.


----------



## Jgramlich

s. donato;1490608 said:


> guys i am just throwing this out there just in case. i need to sell my 2 year old plow as i got a new truck. anyone want a western midwieght? motivated seller but not stupid ;-)
> 
> I am actually thinking about maybe just driving for a company. :-\ not sure. anyone in bergen need some help?
> 
> as for jersey weather i am alreayd talking to customers and hope to get out contracts by the end of the month.
> 
> good luck guys this year


I need your plow!!! Just the blade end!


----------



## s. donato

Give me a pm I want this thing sold. I am sure we could figure something out


----------



## carrfamily01

Here's to a snow filled season! Just got done installing 2 new snow deflectors - yeah I'm hungry!


----------



## cj7plowing

*Stolen Cat 926 loader from Brick NJ*

loader was taken out of the north west corner of brick plaza on the corner of rt 70 and chambers bridge rd.

the loader belonged to a friend Mark who owns total grounds landscaping he is also a Sima member.

loader was a 926 Cat. I will post pics of the loader soon. there are survalance tapes that we are trying to track down if that does any good.

if you here of any to good to be true deals please let me know

there is a reward being offered and believe me it will make it worth your while.

please contact one of us.

Billy 
[email protected]

732 241 4774

Mark D. Tompkins
Total Grounds
PO Box 6
Colts Neck, NJ 07722
Office: 732-577-9800
Fax: 732-577-9898
Mobile: 732-904-3322
Email: [email protected]


----------



## crazyboy

I'll keep an eye out. Any identifying marks?


----------



## rgrimes945

Well Folks, I like all of you. This weekend started knocking off the dust and seeing what if any surprises the summer months had left me with. Everything started need a muffler (which was expected) Mr Beering's Fluid film held up well.
Need to get some tags Oct 15 for the upcoming season and get the state guys to inspect the trucks that are ready from last years (non winter season and never left the yard) to come inspect again. this week we will pull out the plows for the year round stuff and hook them up and make sure they are operational.
Replaced a couple of chains last year (never used) so I know they are good to go! But all in all I'm hoping for a good winter season for all you guys as well as myself in North Carolina.


----------



## plowin4u

Hello everyone, just checking in to say hi, putting another truck together to add to the fleet, that stinks to hear about stolen cat from brick cj7 , I will keep my eyes open for it, maybe check craigslist or ebay to see if there any up for quick sale. I will ask around anyway. Talk to everyone soon. Let it snow!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

today is October 1st.


Aren't we supposed to get a big storm soon ? I thought they pushed things up, like putting Halloween stuff out in July.


----------



## s. donato

dont say that I haven't even got my plow yet ;-)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1495609 said:


> dont say that I haven't even got my plow yet ;-)


That's what you get when you make a baby, spend all of your time working to pay for that wonderful bundle of joy you just made, and all the rest of your time is devoted to changing diapers, feeding schedules, and consoling the wife as she's more tired than you are.

Oh, yeah, forgot all the snuggling time with the baby, enveloping yourself in the moment..

Congrats on making yourself super busy ! Thumbs Up

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## gman2310

Any pics of loader yet, have my guys keep a look out. If you have Facebook u could also post it to jersey shore hurricane news, he seems to reach a lot of people.


----------



## Len90

Garden State Parkway is thinking optimistic... V-boxes loaded into a fair amount of trucks already and 2 of the 10 wheelers by the Driscoll bridge have the plows mounted for the season. They have been moved to a new salt shed that was built just off exit 125. Can't really see them from the highway as well as you'll see them from Rt 9.


----------



## ppandr

Anyone looking for resi's? Ive got 40+/- in northern Hunterdon County that I need help with. Average around $1600 per event up to 8" and $2800 per event over 8". All are within 2 mile radius.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## bronco91

i just couldn't let it fall to page 2


----------



## herb1001

Well we are getting closer....

FREEZE WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A FREEZE WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

* TEMPERATURES... IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S.

* IMPACTS... SENSITIVE PLANTS WILL BE DAMAGED OR KILLED IF NOT PROTECTED OR BROUGHT INDOORS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FREEZE WATCH MEANS SUB-FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE POSSIBLE. THESE CONDITIONS COULD KILL CROPS AND OTHER SENSITIVE VEGETATION.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

herb1001;1499583 said:


> Well we are getting closer....
> 
> FREEZE WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...
> ........THESE CONDITIONS COULD KILL CROPS AND OTHER SENSITIVE VEGETATION.


I'm ok with this, as I pulled all of my tomatoes, peppers and more peppers, and rototilled my garden.

I'm good to go, thanks ! Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Got the pickup set up with everything on the truckside in late august, have 2 bids in for commercial lots. As long as I can finish all my fall cleanups it can snow as much as it wants!


----------



## s. donato

just put my mount on the new truck today now i need to finish getting the plow setup.

got about 4 bids out on some smaller properties and about 10 driveways but everyone is leery of seasonals after last year.... i can't blame them and if any thing it is making them go to per storm/push contracts.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1501408 said:


> got about 4 bids out on some smaller properties and about 10 driveways but everyone is leery of seasonals after last year.... i can't blame them and if any thing it is making them go to per storm/push contracts.


Same here.

You doing all written contracts (resi's) or do you have any verbals ?

What kind of plow did you get ?


----------



## s. donato

written where i can. 

verbals - usually wind up on the will call list.


----------



## tonylillo

You guys are slow, i had my plow mounted in August, never know with this stupid weather. LOL


----------



## cj7plowing

RUT ROH

looks like another halloween storm coming at it with potential tropical storm force winds and heavy rain and snow inland depending if the phasing sets up


----------



## herb1001

bring it.....got all the plows mounted yesterday.


Accuweather is showing the same thing.


----------



## crazyboy

It's going to be too warm. Rain & wind IMHO.


----------



## plowin4u

Cold front next tues, boo yah!!:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## mkwl

Please no! I don't want ANY snow until at least the middle of December- too much landscape work (tons of fall cleanups) to do before then.... especially no snow for the next couple weeks or we'll have a repeat of last Halloween's nightmare storm with limbs and trees down galore :realmad::crying:


----------



## plowin4u

mkwl;1504501 said:


> Please no! I don't want ANY snow until at least the middle of December- too much landscape work (tons of fall cleanups) to do before then.... especially no snow for the next couple weeks or we'll have a repeat of last Halloween's nightmare storm with limbs and trees down galore :realmad::crying:


Sorry, but tropical storm Sandy might be coming up our way, there's gonna be a whole lotta leaves blowing around!


----------



## blk90s13

Hello JERSEY  

No snow till mid December please leaf clean ups not done yet.


----------



## rcn971

There will be no snow in central jersey next week


----------



## Andy96XLT

this guy for president ^^^^ He does not lie. Thumbs Up


We will see some rain and wind. No snow.


----------



## iceyman

Howdy ... Back for another year... Let it snow


----------



## cj7plowing

looks like we have a pretty nasty storm headed our way.


----------



## snowplowpro

I was reading NJ.com and they said Mideastern headed our could be worse than last year well that means an extra cleanup for more money.


----------



## snowplowpro

Noreaster headed our way


----------



## plowin4u

Mideastern sounds funnier!!:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

snowplowpro;1504967 said:


> Noreaster headed our way


lots of rain and warm weather.

Great for cleaning up leaves !Thumbs Up


----------



## to_buy

Just going to scare everyone, hopes this is a preview of winter


----------



## snowplowpro

Well the weather people don't even know yet there just taking it day by day but then again they never know.


----------



## mkwl

to_buy;1505410 said:


> Just going to scare everyone, hopes this is a preview of winter


I really hope so- after the very wet year we've had for landscaping (and continues to be), we better get BURIED with snow between Dec 23rd and March 20th!!! payup


----------



## snowplowpro

If this is a preview than the stores really paid the weather man cause there all wiped out of everything


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Amazing to see gas stations closed, not from the economy, but due to lack of fuel, as they sold every gallon out.

Forget bread, batteries, flashlights and bottled water..


Can anyone tell me what happens to the flashlights, snow shovels and other emergency gear that people bought the previous year ? I mean, I've had the same snow shovel for a decade, and it's still functional.......do they throw them out ? 


Perplexed by this phenomenon .....


----------



## blk90s13

Dogplow Dodge;1506345 said:


> Amazing to see gas stations closed, not from the economy, but due to lack of fuel, as they sold every gallon out.
> 
> Forget bread, batteries, flashlights and bottled water..
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens to the flashlights, snow shovels and other emergency gear that people bought the previous year ? I mean, I've had the same snow shovel for a decade, and it's still functional.......do they throw them out ?
> 
> Perplexed by this phenomenon .....


That tells me there houses are a mess they cant find anything in there :laughing: lets just buy new ones easier than trying to fond last years supplies !!!

Sandy sure looks like a mean one be safe everyone out there and keep your chains sharp u will need them in a day or two.


----------



## ppandr

Hope everyone is surviving what's left of NJ. Truly heartbreaking what Ive witnessed both in person and media. Mother nature is a *****....... Long range showing possible noreaster next week temp could support inland snow.
FML...seriously FML


----------



## shovelracer

Agreed very sad. People are physically fighting over spots in line for gas. Houses around us are destroyed. The elderly have been without heat for 5 days now. The mood of people is poor, frustrated, and mean. Many are simply being selfish as without power and TV have no idea what has actually happened outside of their little area. This is a very tragic event and one that our lifetime will never forget. From here we need to stick together, rebuild, and use it as a lesson learned. Our thoughts are with the people still in need of help.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I got an idea...


Let's start a marathon, use all the available generators to power tents for the participants, give out water to runners while they run through the debris, and spend countless dollars on 2.5 hours of media coverage.....


Sounds like a smart move to me.... !


----------



## shovelracer

Marathon cancelled, now everyone is talking about snow next week.


----------



## djt1029

Hope everyone made it through this storm alright, If anyone down the jersey shore area needs help with anything PM me or if anyone else is interested in going down to help out, I'm trying to get a group of guys together and make a trip out there to help out once we're done with our tree cleanups here and able to fuel up trucks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shovelracer;1509053 said:


> Marathon cancelled, now everyone is talking about snow next week.


Thank you,

I didn't know, and you made my day......Thumbs Up

_*On marathon day, the NYRR claims to distribute more than 32,000 gallons of energy drink, and 54,000 finisher recovery bags filled with fruit, bottled water, protein bars and other goodies. The starting line in Staten Island is equipped with 93,600 bottles of Poland Spring water, more than 30,000 power bars and fruit smoothies, and 45,000 cups of coffee.

In an effort to save the race, Ms. Wittenberg had attempted to recast it as a "Race to Recovery" highlighted by a fundraising drive to support relief efforts. Already those efforts had raised a $1.1 million from the Rudin family, a longtime sponsor of the marathon, a $1 million commitment from the Road Runners, $500,000 from ING, the event's title sponsor and what would likely have been hundreds of thousands more from runners who were asked to donate $26.20 to recovery efforts.*_

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203707604578095311219122732.html


----------



## herb1001

What do you guys think about Wednesday night? I am busy tomorrow so I put the plow on tonight just to play it safe.


----------



## mkwl

Mother nature is killing us 'scapers- hard to get any leaves done when you lose 2 days last week to a hurricane and 2 this week to a noreaster :crying: All I can say is it better snow like nobodys' business this winter to make up for all the crappy weather this fall!!!


----------



## blk90s13

So what is gonna be ? rain or snow ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'm no Al Roker, but 



rain and wind and flooding on the coast.

Light snow inland (near PA)

No real accumulations

Possible more snow up north (NY, CT, RI, Etc)


Right now, I still am without power, and my wife has no concept how to run the generator, so I don't want any snow unless my power comes back online.


Too much stress mentally......


----------



## iceyman

I really hope no snow... im still working on long island and wont be.done until at least friday... lets hope this whole thing goes out to the fishes


----------



## herb1001

Salt Event Maybe?

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM WEDNESDAY TO 6 AM EST THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW SLEET AND RAIN...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM WEDNESDAY TO 6 AM EST THURSDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...1 TO 2 INCHES TOTAL NORTH AND WEST OF PHILADELPHIA BUT GENERALLY LESS THAN 1 INCH SOUTH AND EAST.

* TIMING...LIGHT RAIN OR SNOW SHOULD BEGIN WEDNESDAY MORNING... SPREADING SOUTH TO NORTH. PRECIPITATION WILL INCREASE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND BECOME HEAVIEST LATE IN THE DAY OR EARLY EVENING. THE RAIN AND SNOW MAY MIX WITH SOME SLEET AT THAT TIME. PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY CHANGE TO ALL SNOW OVERNIGHT WHILE GRADUALLY TAPERING OFF. AN OCCASIONAL LIGHT WINTRY MIX MAY CONTINUE ON THURSDAY.

* IMPACTS...TEMPERATURES ARE FORECAST TO RISE TO THE MID AND UPPER 30S ON WEDNESDAY SO ANY DAYTIME ACCUMULATION WILL BE MOSTLY LIMITED TO GRASSY AREAS. AS TEMPERATURES COOL BACK TOWARD FREEZING WEDNESDAY NIGHT THERE COULD BE SOME ACCUMULATION ON ROAD SURFACES. TREATED ROADWAYS SHOULD REMAIN MOSTLY ICE FREE.

* WINDS...NORTH 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE 30S...BUT WIND CHILLS WILL BE IN THE 20S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Sounds like a "black ice" event !



Yippie ! Lunatics running into trees, and innocent people !


Whoo Hoo !


----------



## ppandr

Grounds still to warm so praying that anything that falls on pavement melts.....if not Im f&%#ed!!!!!!!


----------



## shovelracer

Depends on the temp when it starts falling. With low temps and no sun, 4" will not melt overnight. This is going to make a huge mess. I'm hoping it breaks up or goes out, but we are ready if it doesn't.


----------



## lilsteve08

News 12, 61 and The Weather Channel all say 2-4" of the white heavy "wet" stuff, just what we all need in the middle of our leaf cleanups and with one truck in the shop and the other plow pump workin 50% Gotta love mother nature, Hey NJjunior what's your take on this???


----------



## DirtyJerzey

We are all ready to go just in case... After last season take it when you can get it


----------



## Pushin4U

Well... Looks like none of you guys need this over there.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Pushin4U;1511298 said:


> Well... Looks like none of you guys need this over there.


From what the models are starting to say is the storm is starting to push eastward. So looks like the heavier bands could start getting closer to the coast and out of PA


----------



## mkwl

I need a freakin snowstorm like I need a hole in my head right now :realmad: But it's looking like it's going to be 3 to 5" here so the plow is on one of my trucks- hoping we just get rain.... still have tons of fall cleanups to do....:crying:


----------



## fatheadon1

Mkwl no matter what the weather does you ALWAYS crying. If you don't like it find some other line of work. Because Unpredictability is the reasone we get to charge so much.


----------



## mkwl

fatheadon1;1511381 said:


> Mkwl no matter what the weather does you ALWAYS crying. If you don't like it find some other line of work. Because Unpredictability is the reasone we get to charge so much.


We get to charge so much? Not sure where you are, but around here prices on almost any service-industry related products are being driven down by too many illigitimate contractors out there in the landscape and residential snow industries.... not crying, just frustrating when you have the phone ringing off the hook wondering when fall cleanups will be done....


----------



## fatheadon1

I'm in central nj not far from you. Go back threw your posts from years past an you alway hate when we get snow and also hate when we don't everyone here faces the same ups and downs as you it's part of the job. And what I mean as far as money is guys that see 100 inches of snow a year get a lot less per hour. Where we most times see far less snow but get Almost Double the rates


----------



## Andy96XLT

im calling it right now, a coating or so in CJentral on roads, MAYBE an inch or 2 up north of here on the roads. Its too warm on the ground for 4-8. I don't think there will be much on this storm.


----------



## 600rrpilot

The ground temps in Butler NJ are now 32 degrees. Down from 40 this morning. So not sure where in nj you are, but its beginning to accumulate here.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Same here in Bergenfield. I guess I have to dig my plow out.


----------



## djt1029

rbyrnesjr;1511487 said:


> Same here in Bergenfield. I guess I have to dig my plow out.


Small world, I didn't know there was another Bergenfield guy on here


----------



## Smith2287

Im not a Bergenfield guy but right next store in New Milford. I just spent the whole day getting all my tucks bladed up. Needed to change out two batteries on two of my trucks that sit all summer but I can't complain everything is good to go. Now the worst part the waiting game....


----------



## rcn971

3" on my truck in Wall.......starting to accumulate on roads.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Been snowing here out side of AC here since before 2 this afternoon. Have over 3". and coming down still. There was some big flakes for a while.


----------



## blk90s13

About 3" here on the roadways in Howell ! 


Bladed the truck and ready to go.


----------



## blk90s13

mkwl;1511342 said:


> I need a freakin snowstorm like I need a hole in my head right now :realmad: But it's looking like it's going to be 3 to 5" here so the plow is on one of my trucks- hoping we just get rain.... still have tons of fall cleanups to do....:crying:


I hear you on that, I got cleanups still to be done !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Plow on truck, and physically ready to go.

Mentally, I'm a little better, as my electric came back on today.... so I'm not as worried about my home.

On the other hand..


All of the people I've been contacted by to plow snow for are bailing out and don't want their driveways done because of the impending "warm weather" . They feel they can save a few bucks, and not plow as it's going to magically wash away the next day.....

Oh well.


----------



## plowin4u

Headin out in a few hours, good luck everyone, stay safe Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm down here working in Clark, about 2 on the payment

Just seen a truck run thru target. Making me home sick


----------



## Andy96XLT

still got nothing in east central. I am in Somerset county on the hunterdon border and we have an inch on the grass, nothing on any paved surfaces. Maybe we are just in a snow hole here. Good luck to everyone else though!Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

I told everyone to watch out for that storm and not joke around about it. Finally got power back after 221 hours. My little generator worked like a champ. Now I look out the window and there is inches of white stuff on the ground. Oy!


----------



## iceyman

Englishtown has at least 5"... damm this is crazy.. im still working in long island doing sandy work but my pops is in Lakewood and its a mess.. trees falling into cars and heavy snow.. cha chinggggg


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

We had 2" here.

According to Noaa's website.

Manchester twsp got 12"

Freehold got 13"

Everyone else was about 5" or less

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=NJ&prodtype=public

Seems hard to fathom


----------



## blk90s13

Dogplow Dodge;1511922 said:


> We had 2" here.
> 
> According to Noaa's website.
> 
> Manchester twsp got 12"
> 
> Freehold got 13"
> 
> Everyone else was about 5" or less
> 
> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=NJ&prodtype=public
> 
> Seems hard to fathom


I am in Howell and there must be at least a ft out there now on my grill etc


----------



## tonylillo

I am in passaic county and everything is almost melted except for the grass


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

blk90s13;1511943 said:


> I am in Howell and there must be at least a ft out there now on my grill etc


Well, I had to go and see for myself, as there was nearly an inch on the ground by the time I woke up today..

They weren't kidding. 13+ inches on the ground as described..... in small pockets of the town. You go 5 blocks in any direction, and there was 4-6" of snow or less. I was dumbfounded to see roads with a foot plus of snow on them, when I just got off a dry road..


----------



## Andy96XLT

that's crazy, its all gone from here already pretty much ha


----------



## Len90

Talk about a small jackpot zone. Kind of seemed that there was going to be a sweet spot near the freehold area when I looked at the weather radar. So for pretty much all of Monmouth county 2012-2013 is now a better year in terms of number of inches than 2011-2012. Many places got caught off guard including the state and local towns. However, roads were cleared by morning rush. Didn't seem like the state really used many of its contractor forces this time. Anyone see contractor dumps out? I only saw one. 

Snow was a lot like concrete. Wet and heavy, but at least it was snow and not rain. More trees down now so you can't even tell which damage is from which storm now.


----------



## blk90s13

I saw lots of contractor's cement mixers around here in Howell


I am looking for someone to salt my accounts in Wall NJ tomorrow and possibly till the end of the season


----------



## herb1001

Great storm last night got about 10in+ in old bridge.


----------



## fatheadon1

State has subs plowing rt 33 in freehold and some one the parkway but It was less then their normal


----------



## Len90

Thanks for spotting those. It was definitely a little unusual to see the state not go edge to edge and left shoulders or the right most lane covered in snow for the early part of the day. State fleet was out in force and I was able to get a few shots. They'll be posted in the DOT thread in the coming days.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Len90;1512213 said:


> Anyone see contractor dumps out? I only saw one.
> 
> Snow was a lot like concrete. Wet and heavy, but at least it was snow and not rain. More trees down now so you can't even tell which damage is from which storm now.


In the developments I was traveling through I only saw one township truck. It was a white international swb dump with a silver blade.

The real issue with making any money in those neighborhoods was that there were no people there. Since the power was out all over the place, the majority of those homes were vacated, and no one seemed to be out. I landed a couple of "on the spotters", but for the most part, I just drove around playing in the snow.


----------



## plowin4u

Overall it was a good night, did a bunch of work all over monmouth and middlesex county, then came home in the morning with a nice big broken tree in my front yard. :salute:


----------



## fatboyNJ

dogplow
were those pictures taken on centennial dr in freehold twp?


----------



## Spool it up

herb1001;1512279 said:


> Great storm last night got about 10in+ in old bridge.


our intelligent forecaster Bowtie called for 2-4 just 40 miles west of you as the crow flies, we got nothing ZILCH.Then he blows it off as if he didnt even mention snow the nite b4Thats snow business


----------



## bdlawncare

Hate to be the guy that says it, and i could be wrong but i see a pattern! Last year we had a hurricane and early snow and now we have the same this year, may leave us with another snowless winter... SORRY i had to say it! im hoping not but ya never know.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

bdlawncare;1513039 said:


> Hate to be the guy that says it, and i could be wrong but i see a pattern! Last year we had a hurricane and early snow and now we have the same this year, may leave us with another snowless winter... SORRY i had to say it! im hoping not but ya never know.


is a very good possibility. The only thing is last years storm didn't bring this much snow and temps this year are about 8-10 degrees below average which is a good sign. Only time will tell


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1512872 said:


> dogplow
> were those pictures taken on centennial dr in freehold twp?


In all honesty, I don't know. I can tell you that I took a turn off of 79 into a development, and it's somewhere in between dutch lane and 79.

Maybe I should look at street signs next time..


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;1513080 said:


> In all honesty, I don't know. I can tell you that I took a turn off of 79 into a development, and it's somewhere in between dutch lane and 79.
> 
> Maybe I should look at street signs next time..


ohhh yea its not centenianl but its actually a development prob less than a mile from my house...i live behind the boro high school thats on 79 heading into town


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1513082 said:


> ohhh yea its not centenianl but its actually a development prob less than a mile from my house...i live behind the boro high school thats on 79 heading into town


3rd picture in the post I made above. Street sign is on the left in the picture. Can you read it..... because I can't

:laughing:


----------



## Len90

Dogplow Dodge;1513080 said:


> In all honesty, I don't know. I can tell you that I took a turn off of 79 into a development, and it's somewhere in between dutch lane and 79.
> 
> Maybe I should look at street signs next time..


Judging by the street lights it is Freehold Township around the area of 79 and Kozloski/East Freehold. Kind of surprised those roads weren't plowed as Freehold usually does a bang up job.


----------



## crazyboy




----------



## cj7plowing

well been extremely busy with my HVAC buisness to playon the internet, been working since 2 wed ago just after the storm, replacing, furnaces, boilers, water heaters and A/C units. Was paying atention a little last week to the weather as it was suppose to rain and maybe turn to snow for the last hour. I was at one of my supply houses in wall at 2pm and we already had an inch on the ground. 

against my better judgement, I sent the guys home at 3 with no plows and salters on the truck, thinking its November 9th its not gonna stick let alone have to plow it. 

well, fell asleep at 9pm after working a 12 hour day and woke up at 230 am looked outside and only had maybe an inch on the ground. got a call they had 10" in wall. so off I went to put plows on the trucks in the middle of the storm.


----------



## tls22

Got power back friday, and plowed snow for a while wed night. Real nice push, had about 4-5 on the pavement. Now back to clean-ups....ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## V_Scapes

The only good thing about early storms like those is they make for a good test run for the winter. it definitley got my ass in gear, i spent the whole day wednesday getting stuff ready. everything worked out good though, got to plow my 2 new commercials for the first time. i hope its sunshine from now until leaves are done.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I heard something about a storm coming in around Thanksgiving, Anybody have any info?


----------



## crazyboy

rbyrnesjr;1515080 said:


> I heard something about a storm coming in around Thanksgiving, Anybody have any info?


Rain at most.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Suppose to b a nice week clear shies


----------



## exclusive

has anybody heard what the weather will be like this winter


----------



## Spool it up

http://www.sfgate.com/default/article/Winter-Snowfall-Forecasts-Are-Heavier-Than-Normal-4032533.php

*Forecasters also see a good chance of several major blizzards near the full moon or new moon lunar cycles, a period when extreme tidal forces and stronger upper-level jet streams prevail.

*


----------



## herb1001

Looks like some snow for Tuesday night. Think it will be anything we can plow?


----------



## lawnboy30

*Tuesday Snow*

Probably not, althogh with the quick change in temperature down to freezing, we may definitely have a salting event. Either way for Northern NJ it looks like we will be out Weds. and Thursday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Latest in....

Santa Clause cancelled all snow events in NJ due to Hurricane Sandy. He said there were too many looters in NJ and he's looking to make it easier for cops to catch them. Word is that he's had a talk with Jack Frost and told him to take a vacation this year, just like he did last year.


Santa really hates those looters....


----------



## Spool it up

if snowmizer has his way ... your wrong


----------



## snowplowpro

We got to get some snow I need to scratch the new paint job on my plow so I can repaint it again plus I'm getting bored sitting home in winter time.


----------



## srl28

1-3" Tuesday afternoon through Tuesday evening in the North and Northwest part of the state. Rest of the state is either rain or mix.


----------



## herb1001

I am hearing 3-6 for CNJ and NNJ.


----------



## Andy96XLT

i'm seeing the 1-3 also... where did you hear 3-6? Then again I really don't listen all too much until 12 hours before.


----------



## blk90s13

can someone wake me up if it is gonna snow ?


----------



## bdlawncare

Lol... I'm surprised the last one turned out to deliver anything... I will be amazed if there is any accumulation.


----------



## herb1001




----------



## Andy96XLT

^^^ looks like what I have been hearing. I think some parts might get a whopping 2"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Considering the weather conditions in the upcoming days following tonight, I'm not even looking at my plow.


----------



## Spool it up

*0-3" and im not even a meteorologist*


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Spool it up;1522272 said:


> *0-3" and im not even a meteorologist*


I bet you stayed at a Holiday Inn last night, right ?:waving:


----------



## plowin4u

Cheez, not even ready yet, I'll just wait until my blade is buried under a foot of snow before I hook it up like the last storm


----------



## bdlawncare

Not that its to be believed but i just heard the one model has the 3-6" swath of snow moving northeast and possibly hitting northern nj and possibly the city. again just a forecast that changes every 5 minutes. but it was at http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-weather-snow-next-week-20121120. figured i would post it


----------



## shovelracer

Event #2, 2-4", temps 30-34F


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nothing but rain here.... which I'm OK with as I'm renovating a home that was flooded out by Sandy.


I wouldn't have had the time to plow during the day anyway. I'll put my request in for a night time storm for the next one.... Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin4u

Hello everyone, pretty much just a wash over here tonight


----------



## lilsteve08

Snow seemed to accumulate everywhere but on the parking lots I plow, so no pushing or salting, just sit and wait for snow to melt on "Grassy surfaces" so I can resume leaf cleanups and estimates, Thanks Mother Nature, Your a doll....


----------



## mkwl

lilsteve08;1523616 said:


> Snow seemed to accumulate everywhere but on the parking lots I plow, so no pushing or salting, just sit and wait for snow to melt on "Grassy surfaces" so I can resume leaf cleanups and estimates, Thanks Mother Nature, Your a doll....


Yup- same deal here..... not enough to make any $$ on the snow, yet too much to keep from making any $$ on cleanups.... :crying:


----------



## V_Scapes

The lot at one of my church's actually needed to be plowed, so i went and did that and scraped a few driveways for the elderly customers.


----------



## bdlawncare

Vscapes where are you located? I think I've seen your truck around


----------



## V_Scapes

Ringwood, Passaic county


----------



## bdlawncare

Must me someone else with a very similar setup... I see his truck all the time. Im in Norwood/Northvale... bergan county


----------



## Andy96XLT

whoever does the plowing at my day job was out salting/plowing but I didn't end up doing anything with any of my driveways... we'll have to wait for the next one i guess.


----------



## s. donato

Hey guys i am finally back up and running can't wait for some snow - my truck was totalled by sandy. 

Bdlawncare i grew up in northvale. And currently live in westwood if i can ever help you out let me know.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone else still waiting around to finish cleanups?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Anyone put away their bathing trunks ? It's gonna be 60*f by tuesday !


----------



## snowplowpro

NJ storm chasers is predicting a major snowstorm for December 11 measured in feet but that's far away to predict.


----------



## snowplowpro

V-scapes your not far from me I'm in pompton lakes


----------



## ppandr

Cold air coming in NAO going neg....it's about time!!!!


----------



## ppandr

snowplowpro;1527727 said:


> V-scapes your not far from me I'm in pompton lakes


I was just up at Thatcher McGees Saturday night....


----------



## snowplowpro

That place is awesome


----------



## snowplowpro

Thatcher's that place is awesome


----------



## 90plow

Been there also.


----------



## mkwl

Get out the shades and the tee shirts boys- another 65* day tomorrow! Feels like we're doing spring cleanups instead of fall final cleanups lol :laughing:


----------



## bdlawncare

I'm in fear that my prediction is coming true!


----------



## snowplowpro

Well the world is changing they say so they say


----------



## V_Scapes

I bought my 8' plow from a guy in pompton lakes.


----------



## GM_Fan40

Anyone remember this is how the 09-10 season started out? I remember walking around in a t shirt in the the first week of december. So im not giving up yet!


----------



## ppandr

Giving up???? I've been doing this sh#t for over 20 years. Any events plowable events before Xmas is a bonus in my book. Along as the nao stays negative we are setting up for a good season. Getting snow now is as likely as snow in late March based on the sun angle. This is an unpredictable business with huge margins....lets why only us fools do this.


----------



## snowplowpro

Vscapes there is a guy in pompton who buys and sells Plows and equipment


----------



## fatboyNJ

ppandr;1529269 said:


> Giving up???? I've been doing this sh#t for over 20 years. Any events plowable events before Xmas is a bonus in my book. Along as the nao stays negative we are setting up for a good season. Getting snow now is as likely as snow in late March based on the sun angle. This is an unpredictable business with huge margins....lets why only us fools do this.


i was just gonna post the same thing

my old man, whos been plowing over 30 years has always told me that any snow before jan in NJ is a bonus...and he is a wise man....lol


----------



## djt1029

What a bunch of quitters and whiners on here, it's the first week of December


----------



## GM_Fan40

If you guys are referring to me as a "quiter" im talking about winter 09-10. Thats the year philly recieved over 70"..


----------



## djt1029

GM_Fan40;1529940 said:


> If you guys are referring to me as a "quiter" im talking about winter 09-10. Thats the year philly recieved over 70"..


Not you, just the guys who seem to being throwing in the towel before it's even winter yet.


----------



## mkwl

x2 on the comment about this winter starting out like the winter 2 years ago ('10-'11)- had no snow at all until a few days after Christmas, and snowed almost every week thereafter for the entire winter payup ! I actually had a longtime client call me asking when I was going to be buying a new truck from all the $$$ I made plowing! LOL I'll stick with my tried and true "old" trucks


----------



## snowplowpro

Any new snow events coming up got tired of watching the weather channel and not seeing snow in our forecast lol.


----------



## iceyman

You guys gota chill the f out. Its not even halfway through December. Relax fellas . It will come.


----------



## herb1001

I like how things look on the 19th for some snow. Still a few days away to really tell.


----------



## snowplowpro

herb1001;1535443 said:


> I like how things look on the 19th for some snow. Still a few days away to really tell.


I herd about this storm keep praying.


----------



## mkwl

I heard it's not going to snow at all this winter... not a flake! :laughing: Good thing I'm NOT ready for any snow- matter of fact I might just tuck the plows away for the season :waving:

(reverse psychology.... come on baby! Thumbs Up )


----------



## snowplowpro

I think by now everyone should be ready we were ready last year.
I think if we bury the plows in the far back under a pile of stuff it will snow.lol


----------



## rcn971

I have plenty of work, so I honestly hope it doesn't snow until January.


----------



## bdlawncare

I doubt we will see anything with it but.... you never know. I am hoping it snows a good amount I would really like a white xmas, and a snowstorm like the one we had 2 years ago the day after!


----------



## Plow Nuts

A snowstorm the day after would be awesome...so long as it is the day after. Looks like it is going to be too warm for the noreaster coming next week to snow. Of course since the roof on my place in somerspoint is still f' ed up from sandy. I feel as though I am in a perpetual holding pattern. Waiting on snow, insurance companies, joint compound to dry etc


----------



## plowin4u

Tick tock everyone, would not like a white Christmas, but that's the nature of the business, day after would be awesome!!


----------



## cj7plowing

last run had it as a power house storm pulling in its own cold air. 

finally getting all my stuff in order, gonna sink some stakes in the ground tomorrow.


----------



## snowplowpro

We need something my plow is gonna rust and it not from snow or salt


----------



## iceyman

be ready guys,,, weather pattern changing and by next week we could be having some fun.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman;1537066 said:


> be ready guys,,, weather pattern changing and by next week we could be having some fun.


I don't believe it, but I have noticed that all of the local townships vehicles have their plows on them, while driving around picking up branches and leaves.

Maybe they (and you) know something that I don't know.


----------



## Plow Nuts

I would be ecstatic to be wrong about next weeks noreaster. I have gone as far as to block in my plows with my spare truck that has a dead battery and the tractor so hooking up will be a pita. I did wash my truck this weekend though. Bring on the noreaster whatever it may bring.


----------



## mkwl

Maybe it'll pull more cold air into it and we'll end up with a blizzard? Thumbs Up Maybe...... :salute:

Right now, if temps stay as they're forecasting, it'll be too warm to snow... but who knows, that could change


----------



## herb1001

Looks like no one knows what is going to happen next week, models are all over the place.


----------



## crazyboy

I vote for rain.


----------



## snowplowpro

I live by a county yard gonna walk over later and see if they put there plows on


----------



## Andy96XLT

I would like to see some snow just for the sake of seeing more than just the couple teasers that we had but I refuse to take any of the forcasts seriously until 2 days before... and even then it's with a grain of salt.


----------



## V_Scapes

Finally finished cleanups today so lets see some white gold. just need a couple of days to get all of the landscape equipment squared away, then its hurry up and wait.


----------



## bdlawncare

Looks like all rain, they took the snow/rain away and now its just rain. Think the temps will be too high to support anything major, but then again those weatherman are CLUELESS. My vote however is rain, I know im always saying its not going to snow, but it just doesnt seem to get cold enough anymore! I have a hockey rink in my backyard and the december 2010, we had solid ice, and were already playin hockey by this time of the year well the 18th but close enough. Last year it froze solid for 3 days the entire winter.


----------



## mkwl

I think it's going to be rain, but then again, it might snow, could be a snow or rain mix, might have a little sleet mixed in, might have some thunder and lightening too, or it might just bypass us entirely..... think I covered all my bases! I should probably get into meteorology! :laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro

Looks like its gonna be a stupid rain storm no snow this year lol we must move to the west side there are getting it all


----------



## Andy96XLT

my vote is also all rain for both storms coming up. Guess we'll have to wait til january! But just to help everyone out I haven't mounted or tested my main plow since last year, maybe that'll help :laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro

Now Arizona is getting snow I heard on the news.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow ?*

Where is the Snow ??? Whats The deal ??? Think we will get anything In Dec ???? What you guys think ?????


----------



## snowplowpro

They said we have a storm coming from Vegas that could hit us by Sunday but it could go north.


----------



## Spool it up

were taking it all , it's got to pass me before it gets to you guys.


----------



## snowplowpro

I was coming in early this morning and the county by me is putting there plows on.


----------



## bronco91

snowplowpro;1543301 said:


> I was coming in early this morning and the county by me is putting there plows on.


 nice were is that at


----------



## snowplowpro

The county is passaic but there one yard is in pompton lakes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ch 7 was just saying northern suburbs could be seeing light accumulations xmas morning depending on how the next storm plays out.


----------



## bdlawncare

ughhh great the only time I dont want snow its gunna snow! This tends to happen to me alot, well atleast twice in the past year lmao. Last year since there was a lack of snow, i flew to Puerto Rico for 2 weeks figuring i would surf in some warm water since we werent getting any of the white stuff here. Sure enough 1 week into the trip, SNOW in the forecast, the only storm ALL winter, other than october of course.Had to pack up and head home for a crappy little 4" storm. hmmm maybe i should start not wanting snow, and taking vacations more often in the winter months hahaha


----------



## snowplowpro

Well was watching the news and now I'm jealous they were getting dump on with snow in Chicago they were showing the plows out there plowing makes me jealous. Lol they said if we don't get snow by Xmas there tracking another the week after.


----------



## cj7plowing

2 days after christmas, big snow. Gfs is just finally getting a handle on it now. blocking is almost in place and the model runs are getting better. could be another blockbuster storm. Or OTS


----------



## V_Scapes

Keep us posted..


----------



## Spool it up

cj7plowing;1543557 said:


> 2 days after christmas, big snow. Gfs is just finally getting a handle on it now. blocking is almost in place and the model runs are getting better. could be another blockbuster storm. Or OTS


im hearing rumors of a biggy new years eve & day from a reliable source .


----------



## bdlawncare

who is this " reliable source" haha or is it a secret?


----------



## V_Scapes

3 Storms could be setting up to parade through the area this week. potential for 2-4" monday night and possible significant snow wednesday.


----------



## Spool it up

it's been a while , 9-10' & 10-11' were busy back to back . last plowable event here was oct 29,2011 with 4'' here . Jan 21,2012 was saltable .


----------



## snowplowpro

Hopefully something comes hoping for more than two inches.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wow,

I watches flurries for about 5 minutes today, while sitting in a home deplow parking lot.


I almost got excited.Thumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up

Dogplow Dodge;1545017 said:


> Wow,
> 
> I watches flurries for about 5 minutes today, while sitting in a home deplow parking lot.
> 
> I almost got excited.Thumbs Up


2'' an hour blizzard ought to wake that cummins up :laughing:


----------



## ppandr

Nice update to the forecast this am.....the sh#t show continues.....


----------



## Spool it up

rain here tomoro as of now


----------



## cj7plowing

the models are all over the map, literally. Its not totally out yet. but not looking good

someone is going to get dumped on, interior pa or interior north east. 

storm is big


----------



## V_Scapes

Seems like we needed this storm to take more of an eastern track for NJ to really get any action. Anyone north and west of here better be prepared.


----------



## Spool it up

i hear its a fast moving storm


----------



## Andy96XLT

eh, it'll be a good week to do a cam swap on the trans am...


----------



## blk90s13

Snow ? haha in NJ yea ok !


----------



## bdlawncare

Well looks like this so called storm will be another bust, but thats okay by me, I would rather not be plowing xmas morning and day. However after xmas, LET IT SNOW!!! I dont remember what a big storm is anymore.


----------



## snowplowpro

What is snow if it snowed like it rains around here we would be in plowing every week.


----------



## mkwl

Yeah not looking too overly promising for the mid week storm, but who knows- the models could change. If not- I'm headed to VT for the week- supposed to get 12-16" up there from the storm! Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone going to do some pre treating? Ive got 2 churches that are going to be pretty busy, so i might go throw some salt down to at least keep the stairs from icing up.


----------



## Spool it up

may be selling umbrellas at the bottom of the steps on the way outta mass here .


----------



## cj7plowing

well not looking good, maybe some slush and a coating here on the coast. 

looks like the storms are stacking up the next couple weeks. 

new years looks like a miller a style storm. 

and the temps are colder. 


merry christmas to everyone.


----------



## cj7plowing

Spool it up;1546454 said:


> may be selling umbrellas at the bottom of the steps on the way outta mass here .


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

atleast it might be a steady pay check compared to plowing!


----------



## highlander316

we'll be going out here. Have a few churches and apartment buildings that need to be taken care of and accounts in the city that have common area sidewalks. Should only have to salt and clear walks. Hopefully tomorrows sun will melt all of our other accounts, and just spot treat tomorrow night/early am.


----------



## Andy96XLT

well guys, your prayers have been answered... get ready for some major snow because I broke some stupid little bone in my foot this afternoon and am now in an air cast. Can't really walk or drive so that means we should be getting some major snow for the 6-8 weeks that I am out of commission unless I can figure something out.


----------



## Spool it up

theres a bunch of white stuff and its falling heavily from the sky in my hood .

ssupposed to be rain /mix .

may be a 10 ton event


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Andy96XLT;1546615 said:


> well guys, your prayers have been answered... get ready for some major snow because I broke some stupid little bone in my foot this afternoon and am now in an air cast. Can't really walk or drive so that means we should be getting some major snow for the 6-8 weeks that I am out of commission unless I can figure something out.


Post your location, and maybe you will have volunteers who are willing to split your route, and cover your clients for you if the need arises. I'm sure there are those here who would help.

I have a similar situation with a guy I know who is there for me if I need him, and vice verse. Some call this _"plan b"_


----------



## Andy96XLT

Thanks, I have everything set up with someone, it just annoys me that I won't be the one out there if that makes any sense lol


----------



## lilsteve08

Wet flakes flyin in Passaic County, Wayne, Haledon and Little Falls, Wow a White Christmas and maybe some green, saw the nationals loading salt spreaders with a skidsteer.... I still have a couple leaf cleanups to do, hopefully I can plow/salt and get back to cleanups.... Merry Christmad to All, NJjunior you out there???


----------



## Spool it up

Spool it up;1546616 said:


> theres a bunch of white stuff and its falling heavily from the sky in my hood .
> 
> ssupposed to be rain /mix .
> 
> may be a 10 ton event


petered out as soon as the trigger was about to be pulled :laughing:
mother nature , just like a wife


----------



## snowplowpro

We get to go salt but not enough to plow
I sent my friend out to salt two places didn't feel like going.


----------



## snowplowpro

Wow big storm that new Jersey got haaaaa.


----------



## ppandr

I blew off the salting seeing it was Christmas Eve and for the first time in 21 years I was free. I dropped my kids off at the exs and spent a few early morning hours with a 6 of Bluemoons and a new insatiable polish girlfriend..omg. Ahhhhh just living the dream...lol


----------



## Spool it up

ok fellas , lets try this again a little later this week .

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/malvern-pa/19355/daily-weather-forecast/7927_pc


----------



## bdlawncare

Spool it up;1546761 said:


> petered out as soon as the trigger was about to be pulled :laughing:
> mother nature , just like a wife


^^^^ that's is some funny ****.

Anyway onto the snow topic, or lack there of.... Im actually happy it didnt snow last night had a ton of family stuff to do... Anyway what have you guys heard about this storm on wed, i know they said it could possibly be a big one if some stuff changes just slightly... Also hearing rumors for maybe something this weekend.... what have you guys heard? and by the way MERRY CHRISTMAS to all fellow jersey guys.... can i say that am i politically correct? :laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

i smell a blizzard Thumbs Up were due


----------



## fatheadon1

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## V_Scapes

bdlawncare;1547163 said:


> ^^^^ that's is some funny ****.
> 
> Anyway onto the snow topic, or lack there of.... Im actually happy it didnt snow last night had a ton of family stuff to do... Anyway what have you guys heard about this storm on wed, i know they said it could possibly be a big one if some stuff changes just slightly... Also hearing rumors for maybe something this weekend.... what have you guys heard? and by the way MERRY CHRISTMAS to all fellow jersey guys.... can i say that am i politically correct? :laughing:


Tommorow night seems like its going to be another nuisance but saturday might be alittle more promising. 
Merry Xmas to all you disgruntled snow fighters


----------



## shovelracer

#3 plowable here. It always amazes me that when it doesn't snow everyone complains, then when it does no one goes out and still complains. I'll take 2"ers all season over crippling blizzards. So here is how this goes down. No one went out last night. That snow will get packed down and frozen today. It will get an ice coating tomorrow which again no one will do anything about. Then on Sat it will snow 6" on top of the ice and everyone will be complaining that they can't get anything done because it is a skating rink. No wonder our insurance is sky high.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Well Merry Christmas everyone !!!! Be safe !!! We got to salt and do some sidewalks last night.. Storm 2 does look like much... What you guys thinking for Storm 3 and after ?????


----------



## Andy96XLT

merry christmas everyone!!! 

Accuweather is saying a possible 3-6 here saturday, but i think its still too early for them to know. I suppose I can strap a plastic bag to my foot and go out, 5 days is enough to recuperate right?


----------



## snowplowpro

3-6 till it comes then we end up with what today was


----------



## V_Scapes

shovelracer;1547242 said:


> #3 plowable here. It always amazes me that when it doesn't snow everyone complains, then when it does no one goes out and still complains. I'll take 2"ers all season over crippling blizzards. So here is how this goes down. No one went out last night. That snow will get packed down and frozen today. It will get an ice coating tomorrow which again no one will do anything about. Then on Sat it will snow 6" on top of the ice and everyone will be complaining that they can't get anything done because it is a skating rink. No wonder our insurance is sky high.


Skating rink? Snow and ice almost all gone here.


----------



## ppandr

V_Scapes;1547535 said:


> Skating rink? Snow and ice almost all gone here.


All gone here by 12 pm.....


----------



## shovelracer

Came from Morris county and there was nothing there. Upper & western Sussex county still is holding ice on non-treated and shaded surfaces. Full sun areas no issues. We are still holding out for a triple this week. One says 4-8 tomorrow, another says little to rain. I'm banking 3" super heavy slop with a frozen crust.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm hearing the Hudson Valley is going to get a good 8- 12 inches with Wednessday's storm. As for us New Jersey plow boys, we may get nothing but rain. :-(


----------



## snowplowpro

They keep changing it they say one thing the next time around they change it.


----------



## bdlawncare

thats how it always is... Have a feeling if were gunna get anything its gunna be tommorow and its not going to be much... Sat is looking weak, hopefully the stormy pattern will continue though and we will get alot of SNOW to make up for last year.


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter storm warning for my area is saying 3-6" but i highly doubt well see the higher amounts. The worst part is we are supposed to get flooding rains overnight, looks to be a total slop fest.


----------



## V_Scapes

Its coming down in a hurry over here, its sticking to all surfaces, the storm warning bumped us up to 4-8".


----------



## Spool it up

1-3pm-- heavy white stuff with clearish crystal pellets .
3:01 --AQUA:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

45* F here with Pure rain and wind here, and I couldn't be happier. I have to head south tomorrow, and I'm not wanting to take 5 hours to travel 1.5 hours south.


Looking forwards to Saturdays storm.


----------



## Andy96XLT

was coming down in western somerset county pretty good for awhile but now it's all rain again.


----------



## V_Scapes

We've got close to 2" already and the futurecast has us in a mix until 1-2am.


----------



## ppandr

Got a nice little partial plow and salt run in. Breaking in my 14yo son as well.


----------



## Spool it up

ahhh the memories . me n jr were out as well earlier , watching a guy salt in the rain :laughing:


----------



## lilsteve08

About 2" on the ground in Haledon (passaic county), plowed one lot, switches from sleet to rain and back again, love gettin wet while I work. But the green stuff makes it all worth while


----------



## snowplowpro

Did the apartment complex I have but forgot I had to shovel next time I pickup someone to shovel I hate shoveling especially apartments then my town is bumper to bumper traffic all around .
Now whatever I didn't shovel hopefully will wash away.


----------



## Spool it up

whats a shovel ? how is it used ?


----------



## Snow Commandor

Spool it up;1548545 said:


> whats a shovel ? how is it used ?


Lol! That's a tool we used to use in the stone age! :-D


----------



## Snow Commandor

We had a little over an inch in Tnek before it changed over to all rain. Glad I didn't bother to put on my tailgate salter or clear all the scap metal out of my truck!


----------



## Spool it up

the deluge is over here , just 50mph gusts blowing all the goodies north


----------



## lilsteve08

Be careful, Thunder and lightning from bergen to passaic county, I went back to shovel a walkway and didn't want to risk getting struck by lightning, Be careful out there, this by all rights should have been all snow, Mother Nature sure is spiteful, guess she didn't get her Christmas wish, LOL


----------



## herb1001

Sat is gearing up to be all snow, let's just see how much.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Just moved all my crap out of the way to pull out the plow. Good thing I just got new tires. We will see what happens.


----------



## Spool it up

just seen the 1630 local weather scag . claims its going to be all snow saturday .

leaving me wondering on the ground or flying . 

bowtie is changing his tune also . Provoking mirth or amusement


----------



## Len90

Me thinks the flakes will fly. The only question is how many... Look for state, towns, and counties to pretreat tomorrow. 

Early guess is around 2-4 inches. However, mother nature has been pretty cranky lately when people have been trying to predict things. Christmas eve and boxing day were somewhat different than predicted.


----------



## snowplowpro

There saying 2-6 tomorrow will see


----------



## Spool it up

my prediction is 0-3.:laughing:


----------



## Andy96XLT

i'm debating even putting the plow on again for this one... the entire state says 1-3 inches. I am guessing my area will get next to nothing.


----------



## tugboat609

I am skeptical too.. I live in MaysLanding area but I plow over by Commodore Barry Bridge. I put it on for the first time this year just in case. Serviced the plow and replaced a 1157 bulb. At least I am good to go if not for this one the next.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Tugboat, I'm right outside of MaysLanding.


----------



## V_Scapes

Put in 7 hours with the last storm. that had to be the heaviest 3" of snow ive ever seen. We got soaked but were able to service all of our properties. 
Looks like a general 1-3" for saturday but my area could be looking at 4-5". Accuweather is saying if the storm holds together tight the totals will increase. I only wish this storm was another day or two away, great time for the 9 footer to be in the shop.


----------



## tugboat609

I technically live in Milmay.


----------



## snowplowpro

Lets hope it turns out bigger than they say I got to put a battery in the truck in the morning then hopefully going plowing more than three inches.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

tugboat609;1550002 said:


> I technically live in Milmay.


 Cool. I was just up that way going to tractor supply. I also have a long time family friend that lives in Milmay. He grows corn and sells to all the hunters. I live in EHT on the border of Hamilton Twp. Well hopefully we will get a plow able event.


----------



## tugboat609

Hope we do! Looks like all rain now according to Mr. Bowtie.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Yeah.. I saw the weather report looking like a inch of snow and mostly rain.


----------



## robtown

It does not look good for toms river. I am hoping to be able to go salt properties.


----------



## Plow Nuts

I am in the cherry hill area. I did not bother to hook up, load up shovels, tools or anything. Hopefully I will be scrambling because I was unprepared for what we get. ,p


----------



## mkwl

NOAA's calling for 2-4" in my area- fingers crossed! Thumbs Up


----------



## crazyboy

I'm loaded up, so it's sure to be rain. Hopefully it will at least form some ice.


----------



## Spool it up

this will be one where you got to clean it quick before it melts .lmbo


----------



## Andy96XLT

well i hooked up this evening just in case. Going by weather channel I am right in the middle of the 3-6 range but we'll see.... Still thinking next to nothing but i'll pretend to be prepared


----------



## s&mll

Who the hell is mr bowtie


----------



## Spool it up

s&mll;1550459 said:


> Who the hell is mr bowtie


hurricane schartz:laughing:

waiting for updated models now ......... 0-4


----------



## lilsteve08

Dear Mother Nature, Have a Happy New Year, now please "Let It Snow"  your friend LilSteve08


----------



## tugboat609

Looks like a BUST!


----------



## cj7plowing

not looking good for the coast, gonna scrape and dump salt


----------



## snowplowpro

They do it so the food stores will make a lot of money the food stores send them treats threw out the year for telling people its gonna snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Bunch of whiners...you all live in the wrong part of the state


----------



## Andy96XLT

looks like central and north jersey are just at 1-2 inches... should have just left the plow where it was...


----------



## Dirty Jersey

All rain here.


----------



## crazyboy

Well the rain is washing off the blade. :laughing:


----------



## mkwl

Snowing pretty hard here in NW Bergen County Thumbs Up About 2" down so far- hoping for a nice 4" push tonight!


----------



## Andy96XLT

looks like its all done around here... maybe 2 inches on the ground..


----------



## blk90s13

2 feet of snow here in Howell


----------



## crazyboy

Temps are dropping, already down almost 10 degrees. Look for some ice later!


----------



## bdlawncare

Another fizzler for us


----------



## Smith2287

Snow starting to pick back up in bergen county, praying it continues the waiting is the worst part.


----------



## s. donato

~2+ here. Did a run to a few of my customers already. Got some plowing and salting in already so atleast its not a total bust. Will go out one more time when its done.


----------



## rcn971

All the county guys are out here salting the rain away for their overtime hours in Monmouth County. What a joke. They did liquid apps yesterday using pencil tips at a pressure rate so high that it just coated the entire lane anyway, before a storm that the temperature was predicted to rise above freezing as it progressed, thus making way for slicker surfaces than if they did nothing at all.....our tax dollars at work for us. I wonder what level of training the person has had that makes the call to go out and start applying product to roads around here.


----------



## fatheadon1

I got a salt run in and another for the am. Friend of mine subs I'm a big dump truck got 13hr of standby pay to sit in a parking lot an never drop a plow. Talk about a waist of tax dollars I saw 14 other truck doing the same an they wonder why this state is broke


----------



## blk90s13

rcn971;1551213 said:


> All the county guys are out here salting the rain away for their overtime hours in Monmouth County. What a joke. They did liquid apps yesterday using pencil tips at a pressure rate so high that it just coated the entire lane anyway, before a storm that the temperature was predicted to rise above freezing as it progressed, thus making way for slicker surfaces than if they did nothing at all.....our tax dollars at work for us. I wonder what level of training the person has had that makes the call to go out and start applying product to roads around here.


haha Neptune twp what a joke I lived there for years Howell is way worst looooool :laughing:


----------



## lilsteve08

I had about 3" on my lots in passaic and bergen county, It took awhile to accumulate but it did, got some pics, just don't know how to upload yet, Thank Goodness for some snow money......


----------



## Len90

So close but oh so far. Storm that could have easily been a powerful nor'easter turned into nothing but 17 flakes and some more rain. Had the primary merged with the secondary earlier it would have made a great coastal storm. There were three potential storms and all we got in central jersey was a combined 50 flakes and 6 inches of rain. Now onto the cold and dry. Watch out as temperatures will be freezing for the next few days. 

As for wasted money... State had all it's contractor plows called in to sit on standby today. Monmouth/Middlesex counties and state were out salting during the rain, which really annoyed me as well. Tonight I see the crews out salting with the plows still hanging from the trucks. They really couldn't take the plows off this afternoon and save the stress on the front ends of the trucks?


----------



## mkwl

Nice little storm- ended up with 3-4" on my driveways- got to plow the whole route- 7 hours long with 2 shovelers- not too shabby Thumbs Up


----------



## crazyboy

I'm showing about 30 degrees out now, anywhere that was still wet from the storm has iced over.


----------



## ppandr

Nice push anywhere from 2-4" depending on elevation and sun exposure. Didn't call my guys in so I did it old school solo. Started 12pm and finished up at 1130pm.


----------



## ppandr

Don't you guys sleep...lol


----------



## shovelracer

Easy 4" here. Problem now is the wind. Drift banks will be all over in the morning and no doubt some lanes will need to be cleared.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1551599 said:


> I'm showing about 30 degrees out now, anywhere that was still wet from the storm has iced over.


Same here.


----------



## crazyboy

ppandr;1551601 said:


> Don't you guys sleep...lol


Sleep is over rated. :laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1551991 said:


> Sleep is over rated. :laughing:


I'll sleep when I'm dead, thank you !


----------



## Snow Commandor

W t f happened to the 2 to 4" we were supposed to get? Here in central Bergen cnty we barely got one"! Just enought to plow & salt the commercial lots! W T F?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow Commandor;1552074 said:


> W t f happened to the 2 to 4" we were supposed to get? Here in central Bergen cnty we barely got one"! Just enought to plow & salt the commercial lots! W T F?


We had just enough ice on everything to have to scrape my windshield, and add a few chunks to my drink-ee.....

Next year, ........ or maybe not.....

Time will tell and feet do smell... (other peoples, that is.)


----------



## bdlawncare

Not that the weatherman know anything but looks like another warm spell coming mid january, check the long range accuweather forecast.


----------



## V_Scapes

Dont even bother looking past 3 days on accuweather.

We got a good 3" here, worked for a total of about 14 hours. We plowed the lots once then had to scrape them again because the snow kept starting up again. Went back out early yesterday morning to throw salt and hit a couple more driveways. I love storms like these...money makers.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1552833 said:


> Dont even bother looking past 3 days on accuweather.
> 
> We got a good 3" here, worked for a total of about 14 hours. We plowed the lots once then had to scrape them again because the snow kept starting up again. Went back out early yesterday morning to throw salt and hit a couple more driveways. I love storms like these...money makers.


We got about the same hear. Nice little storm. Happy New Years to everyone. So when is are next storm ??? Any thoughts guys ????


----------



## snowplowpro

Hopefully soon I'm missing it already


----------



## Spool it up

my paid for weather service predicted a major event 3 weeks ago for tonite . hmmmmm. im ready but no event . im in the wrong business.


----------



## V_Scapes

Its looking quiet for the next couple weeks


----------



## snowplowpro

Waiting for that blizzard to come


----------



## bdlawncare

looks like the beginning of another slow winter... I know we have had some storms but the weather just isn't looking cold.. Nothing like winter of 2010-11. I sure hope it turns around, we all have a lot invested into snow removal. I know you should never count on it as a main income but its still nice to get ROI on all the snow money that gets spent prepping for the season.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

bdlawncare;1554633 said:


> ...we all have a lot invested into snow removal. ....


So, over the past 2 years, the $1300 ( per season) I spent on insurance alone (PLUS $2K on plow repair parts, PLUS $6k in truck repairs) wasn't worth it? Well, I have to take that $700 I made last year plowing snow and head to A.C. and put it on the roulette wheel, as I'm sure not going to recover it living in this part of NJ

I guess if I put my plow back into the garage, then I don't have to think about it anymore


----------



## shovelracer

And this is why there is a major flaw in the per visit pricing structure commonly established in the area. Add in the fact that most guys do not charge enough per visit on top of that and there you have it. The reason why most established businesses will not even look at a residential route. We are at this point over last season already, and beyond the halfway point of an average season and we still have 3 months to go.


----------



## Spool it up

Dogplow Dodge;1554656 said:


> So, over the past 2 years, the $1300 ( per season) I spent on insurance alone (PLUS $2K on plow repair parts, PLUS $6k in truck repairs) wasn't worth it? Well, I have to take that $700 I made last year plowing snow and head to A.C. and put it on the roulette wheel, as I'm sure not going to recover it living in this part of NJ
> 
> I guess if I put my plow back into the garage, then I don't have to think about it anymore


good point , some folks dont know what overhead is . in fact, some are not even properly insured . anyone here w/o an event yet is in the red..... if they're a real legit business .


----------



## bdlawncare

In no way do i count on snow for income over the winter... If anything its a bonus... Just saying these winters seem to be pretty lame lately.... I have made good money, with the two events we have had, just saying it would be nice to have a snowy winter... and see the snow side of the business really turn some profit. Im insured yes, and am well aware of what overhead is, I don't have seasonals, but i just started last year and seasonal accounts were especially tough to sell after that so called winter last year. lets all hope this winter turns into a snowy cold one!


----------



## lilsteve08

Spool it up, what type of coverage does one get for 1300 per season? What Ins Co do you use? I have gotten high quotes of 2500-3000 in NJ


----------



## V_Scapes

Spool it up;1554784 said:


> good point , some folks dont know what overhead is . in fact, some are not even properly insured . anyone here w/o an event yet is in the red..... if they're a real legit business .


We've had 4 events so far and im still in the red. I dont know how these huge landscape companies recover costs in slow winters, im sure lots of them have seasonals but its got to be a tough sell, even with large commercial clients.


----------



## Spool it up

lilsteve08;1555031 said:


> Spool it up, what type of coverage does one get for 1300 per season? What Ins Co do you use? I have gotten high quotes of 2500-3000 in NJ


a buck a truck usually the avg.(pick up) / heavy equip.& big trucks more 
liability w/ Aggressive NOT to be confused w/ Progressive 
then workmans .comp .
should i stop there ? 
im not divulging any more payup
but , to be profitable and clear them notes , we need many and or huge events .


----------



## rcn971

He is in PA....totally different than NJ. My plowing policy is based on the number of plow trucks on the road, and costs $1675 for the first truck. They did not care about the machines for some reason. I am only allowed to do private streets/sidewalks/driveways..(condo/apt complexes or resi driveways). If I wanted to do parking lots I needed a different policy that would not cover the type of work I do now.


----------



## Spool it up

rcn971;1555184 said:


> He is in PA....totally different than NJ. My plowing policy is based on the number of plow trucks on the road, and costs $1675 for the first truck. They did not care about the machines for some reason. I am only allowed to do private streets/sidewalks/driveways..(condo/apt complexes or resi driveways). If I wanted to do parking lots I needed a different policy that would not cover the type of work I do now.


we have properties covered in NJ . no difference here . shop around , you'd be surprized .


----------



## AG09

bdlawncare;1554962 said:


> In no way do i count on snow for income over the winter... If anything its a bonus... Just saying these winters seem to be pretty lame lately.... I have made good money, with the two events we have had, just saying it would be nice to have a snowy winter... and see the snow side of the business really turn some profit. Im insured yes, and am well aware of what overhead is, I don't have seasonals, but i just started last year and seasonal accounts were especially tough to sell after that so called winter last year. lets all hope this winter turns into a snowy cold one!


I am totally with you on not counting on snow money. Like you said for me it is considered a bonus. If you rely on the snow you always are going to be disappointed since it is not guranteed. Too many people saw the amount of snow we got in 2010-11 and 2009-10 and went out bought trucks and/or equipment last season thinking they could make a ton of money and got screwed.

As far as insurance goes I know it does not cost me a lot because I am a landscaper and is considered an add on not a whole new/separate policy. So if you are paying a ton for just for snowplow insurance and you are a landscaper I would suggest shopping around too.


----------



## mkwl

x 2 on not counting on snow as part of my businesses' revenue for the year- if anything it's nice "start-up" money for the spring to buy some new equipment for the landscaping side of the business. Hate to say it- but it's not looking too good for snow for us in NNJ for at least the next 2-3 weeks- maybe something the first week of Feb, but again, only if the cold air comes back in after this "January thaw"... fingers crossed! 

As for the insurance- shop around, my policy has snow plowing as an add-on for my gen liab contractors' policy/comm auto policy- call your agent and see what they can do for you!


----------



## bdlawncare

yep, this winter seems to be another weak one. We haven't had a snow over 6" in over a year. Im missing blizzards and crazy weather!


----------



## LAB INC

bdlawncare;1556202 said:


> yep, this winter seems to be another weak one. We haven't had a snow over 6" in over a year. Im missing blizzards and crazy weather!


What do you guys think ? You think this winter's going to be a washout to ? Looks like its going to be warm for the next week a friend of mine said that it supposed get cold again after next week. Not sure if that's true or not. I also don't count on snow removal as a Primary income But I'm just complaining because I love to plow and love the snow. I hate when it's winter and not snowing. So what do all you Nj guys think will the hole Season be a washout ? Will it just be January ? What's every one think ? It sucks I was kind of hoping on a busy year.


----------



## bdlawncare

I think we will have more snow than last year, which isnt saying much but this come and go cold isnt good for making snow!


----------



## LAB INC

bdlawncare;1556258 said:


> I think we will have more snow than last year, which isnt saying much but this come and go cold isnt good for making snow!


Yes it sucks !!! Why can't few just get a few nice storms. I hate this up and down bs.


----------



## fatheadon1

I'm with ya lab inc I love the snow and plowing. An really hate the cold with no snow. I'm thinking we need to set up a traveling snow removal service that moves with the storms for the guys that enjoy snowplowing


----------



## bdlawncare

Yah if its not snowing i want it to be 75 and sunny


----------



## LAB INC

fatheadon1;1556262 said:


> I'm with ya lab inc I love the snow and plowing. An really hate the cold with no snow. I'm thinking we need to set up a traveling snow removal service that moves with the storms for the guys that enjoy snowplowing


I Agree with you on that. I am going to be so mad if Jan is a wash out. It sucks. I will start the year on a bad note.


----------



## bdlawncare

According to ^ its not looking to good for jan.


----------



## lilsteve08

For the few storms we get, my commercial acct of 2-3 lots, only 2 lots get snow due to area and they are taking way longer to pay bills. It used to be bring bill and get paid, the economic problems have me at a 2 week wait, gotta love it.


----------



## LAB INC

lilsteve08;1556482 said:


> For the few storms we get, my commercial acct of 2-3 lots, only 2 lots get snow due to area and they are taking way longer to pay bills. It used to be bring bill and get paid, the economic problems have me at a 2 week wait, gotta love it.


This sucks it's got to snow in jan please it has to.


----------



## bdlawncare

lilsteve08;1556482 said:


> For the few storms we get, my commercial acct of 2-3 lots, only 2 lots get snow due to area and they are taking way longer to pay bills. It used to be bring bill and get paid, the economic problems have me at a 2 week wait, gotta love it.


I wish my wait was 2 weeks! Last event waited over a month for all my accounts to pay and some even skimped out... Needless to say i have a few less driveways now but thats okay with me  to be honest 58 was an overload, for just me and my buddy, we are down to around 50 now. lets just hope this forecast turns around and we will be all set:salute:


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like we could get a quick coating late saturday night. Might as well write next week off too, highs for wednesday around 51.


----------



## snowplowpro

We don't live in a snow community anymore haaa we mine as well change our name to Florida lmao


----------



## LAB INC

snowplowpro;1557276 said:


> We don't live in a snow community anymore haaa we mine as well change our name to Florida lmao


I know this is off topic but if any of you NJ guys know anybody looking to buy a wideout plow let me know. This plow is not mine it's a friend who bought it used it one time this year to plow his drive way. He took a job in the city and sold the truck. The plow is brand new would never know it was used. Kept inside. It's just the plow side with handheld and Receiver Brackets. The plow also has Snow deflector on it. He was asking 4,500 but is willing to go to 3,800. Like said just trying to help a friend out I would Appreciate it if you guys could keep your eyes open. I no it's not snowing and people don't want to spend money. I paid over 6,000 for mine. Thanks guys lets hope on snow.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

V_Scapes;1555067 said:


> We've had 4 events so far and im still in the red. I dont know how these huge landscape companies recover costs in slow winters, im sure lots of them have seasonals but its got to be a tough sell, even with large commercial clients.


yeah, this year as great as they all claimed it would be is looking more and more like a repeat of last year, as much as everyone assumed there was no way to have a year as bad as last.

We don't have any seasonals this year., its so hit or miss if its going to snow "one inch" or not... companies are pinching pennies, complaining of pre-salt for snow, then like this morning, 11pm last night shows clear, nothing in forecast, then bam, 3-4am, it snows 2" and surprise!

Just the cost to operate, your business operational costs throughout the winter, insurances etc... everyone needs to bill X amount before any profit can be made.

Hell, i think our accounts pay well and still, no snow, no good pay so it doesnt matter.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Who got to salt this morning? luckily got a call from a family member early asking if i was out salting LOL, was still in bed, barely able to see out the window, but enough to realize theres a couple inches on the grass and some areas of the road are covered... didnt see many other companies out, most must have missed this one. 11pm last night, weather said clear, 20% chance of precip "normal when theres none in the forecast" , nothing on radar local...


----------



## rcn971

My accounts would have been more than a little pissed if I went and salted them this morning. Its still only the 1st week in January....be patient.


----------



## bdlawncare

I feel like i am repeating myself " from last year" lol but our only hope is that the second half on january picks up... because this saturday is suppsed to be near 55 degrees, its sure not gunna in the next week or so.


----------



## cj7plowing

the future cast are showing a dip in the jet stream with very cold coming in. with storms not to far behind,

looks like around the 18th of the month .


----------



## lilsteve08

New Jersey: Warm air will hold cold air up north away from us, no storms in sight for next 10 days, I do have some fall cleanups to do, so this week 50-53 degree weather will give me a chance to make some green another way, every situation has a bright side, sometimes you just have to look harder...


----------



## V_Scapes

cj7plowing;1559709 said:


> the future cast are showing a dip in the jet stream with very cold coming in. with storms not to far behind,
> 
> looks like around the 18th of the month .


Im keeping the faith, ch 7 has been saying that for a while, that the pattern is going to do a 180 for the second half of the month. Although I try to keep from looking at the long term forecast too much, itll drive you nutty after a while.


----------



## bdlawncare

Yah, im hoping by the end of the month things will pickup, and we will have a cold and snowy february, i just dont see it happening they kept saying this **** last year too trying to save their asses on their winter forecasts that have been dead wrong the last two years. but for our sake i hope they are right this time. And yes the warm weather does have its perks.... ive been working on the truck everyday so when the snow finally does come i will be ready! lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

50* f and sunny for tomorrow's weather.


Anyone want to head down to the beach and check out the ladies in their bikini's ?????


----------



## rcn971

Dogplow Dodge;1560805 said:


> 50* f and sunny for tomorrow's weather.
> 
> Anyone want to head down to the beach and check out the ladies in their bikini's ?????


Y:cryingu cant there arent any boardwalks left:crying:


----------



## V_Scapes

Ramairfreak98ss;1559643 said:


> yeah, this year as great as they all claimed it would be is looking more and more like a repeat of last year, as much as everyone assumed there was no way to have a year as bad as last.
> 
> We don't have any seasonals this year., its so hit or miss if its going to snow "one inch" or not... companies are pinching pennies, complaining of pre-salt for snow, then like this morning, 11pm last night shows clear, nothing in forecast, then bam, 3-4am, it snows 2" and surprise!
> 
> Just the cost to operate, your business operational costs throughout the winter, insurances etc... everyone needs to bill X amount before any profit can be made.
> 
> Hell, i think our accounts pay well and still, no snow, no good pay so it doesnt matter.


Im assuming your a larger operation?
I feel like being in snow removal in NJ is really tough. We are influenced too much by the ocean. Im very lucky to live way up north and in high elevation. Once you get to central jersey the chance for snow seems to decrease significantly so that must take a bite out of your event count, compared to what it would be up here.Even in NW passaic we seem to always be on the rain/snow or snow/sleet line. once you get up into sussex and wantage is where its always cold enough to support almost all snow. 
I guess the only good thing about low snow years is less stress on the equipment and trucks.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Going by the recent years I think the best bet is to invest in chippers, stump grinders, and generator repair. Plowing could be on the side : )


----------



## ppandr

Andy96XLT;1561360 said:


> Going by the recent years I think the best bet is to invest in chippers, stump grinders, and generator repair. Plowing could be on the side : )


Generator rentals.....load up a 24' enclosed trailer and move up and down the east coast as weather events dictate. Seriously considering this...


----------



## mkwl

ppandr;1561401 said:


> Generator rentals.....load up a 24' enclosed trailer and move up and down the east coast as weather events dictate. Seriously considering this...


Yes sir- my dad and I were talking about this the other day- would be a great way to make some good $$$... just follow the storms!


----------



## Andy96XLT

Just looked at my 10 day... highs in the upper 50s to low 60s for my area. Time to break out the jet skis already.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Time to fire up the lawn mowers & leaf blowers! :-D


----------



## Spool it up

Snow Commandor;1562002 said:


> Time to fire up the lawn mowers & leaf blowers! :-D


time to apply the tanning lotion , preferably an SPF of 50 or higher.

still have a healthy 2 months


----------



## snowplowpro

Who would ever think were we used to get tons of get hardly anything anymore and places you would never think get it now.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Sorry Fella's it is all my fault. I went right after Christmas and loaded my truck up with bagged salt trying to figure out how much ballast to run. 700lbs and it has been in the back of the truck since. I really don't drive it much maybe to the wawa or dunkin donuts ( both within 2 blocks of me) or the home depot ( 4 blocks from me). I now realize if I had unloaded it by hand into the shop it would have snowed within hours so I would have to reload it. I will get right on unloading the truck tonight. Be ready for a blizzard now!!


----------



## Plow Nuts

I will wash the truck tomorrow too just to make up for my selfishness.  Hope you all can forgive me---LOL


----------



## ppandr

Ok so Im doing my part here as well......
1. No repairs/PM done since last snow.
2. Have not purchased additional salt.
3. Have deposits on three new projects to be started immediately with several on deck (thank you sandy).
4. Girlfriend insisting on heading to South Beach next weekend....I'm in.

And now this......."A MAJOR SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENT IS UNDERWAY" very cold air coming to stay.

I got a feeling that we are going to pay for last year and this year so far.....very soon.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I hope you're right. Doing my part. Need to repair my salter wiring, have the parts but haven't even thought about it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

60* F on sunday. I guess I'll be washing the trucks this weekend.....


----------



## forestfireguy

I like the generator idea....But it's a short term solution. Sooner or later(probably sooner at the rate we get the wacky storms now a days) everyone in the commonly affected areas will have a generator. I personally have 2. Enough to run the important stuff...Gerry rigged oil burner, city water, means hot water and heat, runs fridge no problems, and Direct TV means entertainment. Let the nasty weather come. I'm good to go,

As far as lacking snow, I'll go out on a limb and say second half of the month will be active, and that we could see another 6-8 plowable events this season. Just a feeling, but there's a whopper in there somewhere.


----------



## bdlawncare

ppandr;1563361 said:


> Ok so Im doing my part here as well......
> 1. No repairs/PM done since last snow.
> 2. Have not purchased additional salt.
> 3. Have deposits on three new projects to be started immediately with several on deck (thank you sandy).
> 4. Girlfriend insisting on heading to South Beach next weekend....I'm in.
> 
> And now this......."A MAJOR SUDDEN STRATOSPHERIC WARMING EVENT IS UNDERWAY" very cold air coming to stay.
> 
> I got a feeling that we are going to pay for last year and this year so far.....very soon.


Oh man we are in for it now, if anything will do it, its the VACATION lmao... I was fed up last year so decided the fly to PR for the week, what do ya know BAM snow in the forecast had to cut my trip short! GO to SOUTH BEACH!:laughing:


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Frigid Temps and Good Shots of Snow*

Second half of January will be very cold, with several set up's for good snow...

http://www.weatherworksinc.com/arctic-outbreak


----------



## mkwl

bdlawncare;1563714 said:


> Oh man we are in for it now, if anything will do it, its the VACATION lmao... I was fed up last year so decided the fly to PR for the week, what do ya know BAM snow in the forecast had to cut my trip short! GO to SOUTH BEACH!:laughing:


Haha x 2 on that one- someone needs to "take one for the team" and go on vacation someplace really far away and let mother wreak her havoc (preferably with lots of snow!) payup


----------



## V_Scapes

Just went and looked at enclosed trailers, i bet if i order one we'll get dumped on.


----------



## snowplowpro

Now the news says this is January thaw what thaw


----------



## lilsteve08

Let It Snow, or Ice... All of us snow plowers need a good hit, we miss the money and routine of seeing our clients and coffee$snack breaks.....


----------



## ygim

We will see...


----------



## ppandr

I miss the routine of sleeping all day and playing ps3 all night. Hate having to work this time of year. Hard to get motived to work and keep my employees busy. You can find me on ps3 battlefield 3....HARVESTER_52


----------



## snowplowpro

The NJ weather authority says after next week January is gonna turn around and its gonna start biting us in the a$$ there saying we could get slammed with that blizzard we all want.

BRING IT MOTHER NATURE BRING IT !! NOTHING WE CANT HANDLE! !!!!!!.


----------



## V_Scapes

snowplowpro;1564341 said:


> The NJ weather authority says after next week January is gonna turn around and its gonna start biting us in the a$$ there saying we could get slammed with that blizzard we all want.
> 
> BRING IT MOTHER NATURE BRING IT !! NOTHING WE CANT HANDLE! !!!!!!.


Speak for yourself...id rather have 10, 3-6" events throughout jan and feb as opposed to getting dumped on with 2' in 24hrs.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1563914 said:


> Just went and looked at enclosed trailers, i bet if i order one we'll get dumped on.


I ordered one the week before Christmas and we got 2 plowable events the following week.... so yes please do!


----------



## mkwl

snowplowpro;1564341 said:


> The NJ weather authority says after next week January is gonna turn around and its gonna start biting us in the a$$ there saying we *could* get slammed with that blizzard we all want.
> 
> BRING IT MOTHER NATURE BRING IT !! NOTHING WE CANT HANDLE! !!!!!!.


And the world could come to an apocoliptic end too, but honestly more than 3 or 4 days out is anyones' guess....


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1564485 said:


> I ordered one the week before Christmas and we got 2 plowable events the following week.... so yes please do!


What dealership did you use?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1564580 said:


> What dealership did you use?


Performance Trailers in Flanders- can't wait to see it (custom build should have it by late January)- gonna be so nice to be able to store everything in one trailer and keep it out of the elements! Plus IMO enclosed trailers look a lot more professional- image is everything! Thumbs Up


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1564590 said:


> Performance Trailers in Flanders- can't wait to see it (custom build should have it by late January)- gonna be so nice to be able to store everything in one trailer and keep it out of the elements! Plus IMO enclosed trailers look a lot more professional- image is everything! Thumbs Up


What size did you buy? Buying an enclosed trailer is such a convenience especially because you do not have to unload everything at the end of the day. Its definitely one of the best investments.


----------



## mkwl

AG09;1564595 said:


> What size did you buy? Buying an enclosed trailer is such a convenience especially because you do not have to unload everything at the end of the day. Its definitely one of the best investments.


8' x 18' in RED American Hauler with 6K Axles- polished aluminum rims with radial tires, polished diamond plate stone guard, and SS wheel wells, built 6" taller than normal, 2 roof vents, HD ramp with 2x cam locking hinges and interior lights... oh and all LED exterior lighting- gonna be SWEET I can't wait to get it all lettered up and roll with it this year!


----------



## Spool it up

i could use a 2 day 16-24'' er to stimulate business
the record here is 33'' . wouldnt mind a 35''er also . payup:laughing:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/malvern-pa/19355/january-weather/7927_pc


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1564590 said:


> Performance Trailers in Flanders- can't wait to see it (custom build should have it by late January)- gonna be so nice to be able to store everything in one trailer and keep it out of the elements! Plus IMO enclosed trailers look a lot more professional- image is everything! Thumbs Up


I went and visited trailer outlet in Flanders the other day, off 206 i believe. not sure if its the same place?

I was looking at the american haulers they had, definitely looked like a solid trailer, compared to some of the other crap out there.


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1565404 said:


> I went and visited trailer outlet in Flanders the other day, off 206 i believe. not sure if its the same place?
> 
> I was looking at the american haulers they had, definitely looked like a solid trailer, compared to some of the other crap out there.


he can also decal it up for mass advertisement !Thumbs Up

i hear some artic air is coming , and another biggy end of Jan... stay tuned


----------



## ppandr

44 degrees is a far cry from the forecasted 60?????
So tired of all the weather hype.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1565404 said:


> I went and visited trailer outlet in Flanders the other day, off 206 i believe. not sure if its the same place?
> 
> I was looking at the american haulers they had, definitely looked like a solid trailer, compared to some of the other crap out there.


Yeah must be the same place- he had one that almost made the cut but it was only a 16 footer and I really wanted the 18- plus this way I have it built exactly how I want it Thumbs Up And yes gonna be lettered up fully with my logo,, company name, etc... can't wait!


----------



## mkwl

Spool it up;1565416 said:


> he can also decal it up for mass advertisement !Thumbs Up
> 
> i hear some artic air is coming , and another biggy end of Jan... stay tuned


Fingers Crossed!!! :redbounce


----------



## Andy96XLT

its very far off but the end of the month looks like it could be interesting..


----------



## Spool it up

all one can do is hope for the best . just hope its not a 2011-12 winter :laughing:


----------



## bdlawncare

well today i wore a t shirt, and was comfortable while setting up this... Somethings not right here


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well,

Hate to tell you guys this..... but I have to come clean.....


Today I wrote out the check for my snow plowing insurance. This ultimately means that there will be no snow for the foreseeable future..



Sorry......:crying:


----------



## snowplowpro

What's up with this wintry mix for Wednesday there saying accumulation I don't trust any weather man


----------



## blk90s13

Dogplow Dodge;1566071 said:


> Well,
> 
> Hate to tell you guys this..... but I have to come clean.....
> 
> Today I wrote out the check for my snow plowing insurance. This ultimately means that there will be no snow for the foreseeable future..
> 
> Sorry......:crying:


looooooooool good job !


----------



## mkwl

snowplowpro;1566077 said:


> What's up with this wintry mix for Wednesday there saying accumulation I don't trust any weather man


Betting on it being rain maybe a little sleet but too warm to be anything of much accumulation.... not sure why I even bother looking at the long range, but for whatever reason its showing cold and dry, then warm and rainy... Grrrrrr:realmad:


----------



## snowplowpro

Well they make it sound like were gonna b snowed in for a week


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;1566170 said:


> Betting on it being rain maybe a little sleet but too warm to be anything of much accumulation.... not sure why I even bother looking at the long range, but for whatever reason its showing cold and dry, then warm and rainy... Grrrrrr:realmad:


I thought they said it was going to turn cold and snow. Now it's going to get cold and then warm again. WTF please don't let that be true. Where did you hear that if I can ask. This sucks I want snow !!!! Last year was bad big deal two storms this year so far bs. Some one shed some light please.


----------



## bdlawncare

Who knows man, all we can do it wait and see in the meanwhile enjoy the break from work because soon enough it will be full bore 6 days a week again.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Yea don't get me wrong its nice haveing off... I don't count on snow plowing as my income but it would be nice for it to snow... Sucks I hate when its winter time and its warm out. I am hoping we get something soon sucks.. Its just got to do something....


----------



## V_Scapes

Late tuesday night could be alittle interesting for anyone in the northern suburbs, we could get a period of snow that might lay down a quick accumulation, accuweather didnt give any totals...seems like one of those events where they say coating to and inch and you wind up with 4". wouldnt that be nice...


----------



## ygim

Checking weather, saying we could get up to 5 inches late Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Well see...


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1566323 said:


> Yea don't get me wrong its nice haveing off... I don't count on snow plowing as my income but it would be nice for it to snow... Sucks I hate when its winter time and its warm out. I am hoping we get something soon sucks.. Its just got to do something....


With that shiney equipment list i bet your sweating it out for some snow, thats alot of iron to be sitting in the winter


----------



## V_Scapes

ygim;1566474 said:


> Checking weather, saying we could get up to 5 inches late Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Well see...


One of my buddies just showed me a forcast map that had us in the 3-6" range....then again it was from one of those facebook weather pages


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1566479 said:


> One of my buddies just showed me a forcast map that had us in the 3-6" range....then again it was from one of those facebook weather pages


Oh wow look guys it's Raining out !!!!! I thought it was January ????? Not April !!!!! This is sweet. Don't mean to be Negative bit this is Garbage.


----------



## lilsteve08

I did my part fellas, I started to remove my rusty pickup bed on one plow truck on a "60" degree Sunday, LOL and left it half removed due to my sawzall batteries not being charged enough. The next thing I know snow/sleet in forecast for tuesday/wednesday, and still mother nature is toyin with our snow-motions. Can't say I didn't try to look unprepared.


----------



## snowplowpro

Snow sure is nice when it comes but having off is nice to but sitting home don't pay the pay bills were gonna have to find another way to make money with plow equipment till it snows.


----------



## ygim

So what s everyone think we gonna get anything?


----------



## mkwl

ygim;1567110 said:


> So what s everyone think we gonna get anything?


It is looking increasingly likely that we'll see some light accumulations here in NW Bergen County- but who knows... I guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## snowplowpro

News 12 new Jersey is saying up to 8 inches now


----------



## lilsteve08

8 inches where?


----------



## ygim

I'm seeing 4 inches tops, not sure if well even get that...


----------



## snowplowpro

This storm is gonna s..k


----------



## Spool it up

bumpershoot weather here again :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

All hooked up ready to go, we'll probably head out around 4am.


----------



## mkwl

Plow's on- we'll see what happens!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

mkwl;1567408 said:


> Plow's on- we'll see what happens!


Can you plow rain ???? If so, I'm ready too.....


----------



## bdlawncare

im in northern NJ and they are saying less than one inch of slushy accumulation. but yah never know


----------



## mkwl

The only thing that would tend to make me thing it might actually be plowable is the fact that with every run they keep increasing the "snow likelihood" In other words- 2 days ago it was gonna be a 30% chance of rain- yesterday a 70% chance of snow/rain/sleet changing to all rain with no accumulation- now saying 1-3" here starting as snow then freezing rain and rain- temps are going to play a big role here- it might be juuusssstttt cold enough in the NW burbs to be a few inches of accumulation.. All we can do now is wait and see


----------



## ygim

We will leave at 3am and see how it is


----------



## ppandr

Not putting plows on until its time to go....not jinxing this. 1" of any accumulation and we drop on commercials....


----------



## Spool it up

ppandr;1567585 said:


> Not putting plows on until its time to go....not jinxing this. 1" of any accumulation and we drop on commercials....


i tried plowing with an inch one time ,:laughing:


----------



## ppandr

Sorry to hear you aren't bigger....


----------



## Snow Commandor

lilsteve08;1566931 said:


> I did my part fellas, I started to remove my rusty pickup bed on one plow truck on a "60" degree Sunday, LOL and left it half removed due to my sawzall batteries not being charged enough. The next thing I know snow/sleet in forecast for tuesday/wednesday, and still mother nature is toyin with our snow-motions. Can't say I didn't try to look unprepared.


I sure did my part to be unprepared. Didn't bother to hook up the plow or the tailgate salter. And my partner didn't even stock me with any ice melt! And whatdyou know, its raining out @ 12:30 tonight.


----------



## Snow Commandor

snowplowpro;1567179 said:


> News 12 new Jersey is saying up to 8 inches now


8"? Where, in Buffalo NY?


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1567371 said:


> All hooked up ready to go, we'll probably head out around 4am.


Have fun plowing rain!


----------



## Snow Commandor

ppandr;1567585 said:


> Not putting plows on until its time to go....not jinxing this. 1" of any accumulation and we drop on commercials....


I'm with u on not putting the plows on til I see what happens in the morning. I feel I would be jinxing it if I even put the salter on tonight.


----------



## ygim

got about a half inch now maybe more


----------



## Spool it up

heavy rain with in a 40 mile radius


----------



## ppandr

Salt run in the books.....had 1/2 of sleet / freezing rain.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Nothing really here. The mulch got a dusting, not even the grass. Some guys put salt down last night around here but I didn't see anyone out this morning. Maybe next time


----------



## LAB INC

*snow*

Not much hear to just a little salting that's about it.... Kind of sucks well it looks like it going to get cold... What you guys think we going to get anything or is it just going to get cold and not snow ??? Lets hope something good will come are way. I think we are well in need....


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow Commandor;1567795 said:


> Have fun plowing rain!


Got a good 2" here with a crust of ice on top. We started at 5am and got a good 9 hours in, serviced the commercials and almost all resis. the schools even had a delayed opening, they didnt start plowing roads until about 430am. No complaints here!!!payup


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1568132 said:


> Got a good 2" here with a crust of ice on top. We started at 5am and got a good 9 hours in, serviced the commercials and almost all resis. the schools even had a delayed opening, they didnt start plowing roads until about 430am. No complaints here!!!payup


Same here- probably closer to 3" though before it settled down some. Nice little "surprise" storm to boost the ole' bank account a little!


----------



## snowplowpro

There saying a coastal storm Friday maybe but I think its gonna be mostly south but who knows.


----------



## Spool it up

you cant fool Mother Nature .when she's good n ready , be prepared . Be careful what you wish for . :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

snowplowpro;1568270 said:


> There saying a coastal storm Friday maybe but I think its gonna be mostly south but who knows.


Looks like the coastal sections will benefit from this one, i think monmouth has a winter weather watch already. 
I think we will all benefit from this really cold air coming in next week, as long as the cold sets in then half the battle is over.


----------



## ygim

Had 5 inches here, left at 315 home now not bad.


----------



## Spool it up

ygim;1568346 said:


> Had 5 inches here, left at 315 home now not bad.


easiest $15oo.oo ever made Thumbs Up


----------



## ygim

white gold


----------



## crazyboy

Got a winter weather watch here but I'm still not convinced. Not sure if I should hook up the plow and jynx it.


----------



## Spool it up

this morning to the north 

tomorow to the south :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Andy96XLT

we central boys are never brought in on the fun  It's a good thing that I have another job! I can't imagine the people who don't have much else to do with last year and so far this year.


----------



## Len90

Spool it up;1568445 said:


> this morning to the north
> 
> tomorow to the south :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Looks like that may actually be the case. Models trended 100 miles south on it now.

As for the cold, too cold would suppress any storms and push them out to sea. There are so many factors that need to fall right to get an actual snow storm in NJ.


----------



## lilsteve08

I have 3 lots, #1 gets snow most storms, #2 gets smaller amounts than than #1 but is easier to plow (no holes or cracks, #3 (new for this year) gets minimal coating and renter keeps gates locked and hasn't given me a key yet. :-( DOIN better than last year at least...


----------



## shovelracer

Andy96XLT;1568458 said:


> we central boys are never brought in on the fun  It's a good thing that I have another job! I can't imagine the people who don't have much else to do with last year and so far this year.


And this is why people need to not be charging 25 or 35 for driveways. I bet most guys do not even pay for their plows let alone profit anything. As of last night we have had 9 pushes this season. I can't imagine how you guys with half the snow average have the same market rate. When it does goes south though you usually get slammed.


----------



## crazyboy

Doesn't look like it's going to be snowing today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1568632 said:


> Doesn't look like it's going to be snowing today.


or tomorrow

or the next day

or the day after that

or the day after that

or the day after that

or the day after that

and so on....

That's because I paid up my snow policy insurance. Again, i apologize to those who are affected.


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge;1568633 said:


> or tomorrow
> 
> or the next day
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> and so on....
> 
> That's because I paid up my snow policy insurance. Again, i apologize to those who are affected.


And the days after that to. This sucks. Come on its got to do something. I hear don't hold me to it but its going to get to cold to snow and then get warm. Not sure if that's true but I did hear that. Sweet hope it's not true.


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge;1568633 said:


> or tomorrow
> 
> or the next day
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> or the day after that
> 
> and so on....
> 
> That's because I paid up my snow policy insurance. Again, i apologize to those who are affected.


Looks Jan is going to be a waste At least here where I am. What a joke what you guys thinking???? I'm getting inpatient.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

LAB INC;1569053 said:


> Looks Jan is going to be a waste At least here where I am. What a joke what you guys thinking???? I'm getting inpatient.


What am I thinking ???

Why the hell did I take my plow out of the garage ?????


----------



## lilsteve08

Hey you never know, 60 degrees one day and then next a plowable 1 1/2 and up of snow, sleet and ice. Keep the faith....


----------



## V_Scapes

lilsteve08;1569120 said:


> Hey you never know, 60 degrees one day and then next a plowable 1 1/2 and up of snow, sleet and ice. Keep the faith....


Agreed. Im loving these 2-3" storms.


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1569145 said:


> Agreed. Im loving these 2-3" storms.


I would love even a one inch storm right now. Most I've seen is a couple of flakes. Other than that it's been buckets of rain.

Pretty sad that the south (Alabama, Mississippi, Georgia) has seen more snow since winter began than central Jersey.


----------



## Spool it up

hitting the borgata tonite , anyone like to go ? should be there round midnite or so .


----------



## Len90

Ran out to the store for something. NJ DOT laying down salt and sitting around tonight. Roads are completely dry and nothing is falling from the sky. Temps were in the upper 30s.


----------



## Spool it up

just awoke to 2-4 '' of concrete :laughing: lost my ace off last nite too. damn one arm bandits :laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

forecasted 2-4" . Of sand ?


----------



## Plow Nuts

DOT truck were just putting down salt on the white horse pike in Somerdale southward towards Hammonton. For what reason I have not idea--A few flakes flying but not to worry--I got chased them down and got them. :laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

Plow Nuts;1569543 said:


> DOT truck were just putting down salt on the white horse pike in Somerdale southward towards Hammonton. For what reason I have not idea--A few flakes flying but not to worry--I got chased them down and got them. :laughing:


what a joke . very embarrassing for NJDOT. ususally one would wait for the white stuff to begin a brine , huh? 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

They have to account for "expenditures". I wouldn't be surprised if they had plows out with rubber wheels on them just so they could account for the unused budget that they must maintain for next year's projected spending


----------



## Snow Commandor

ygim;1568364 said:


> white gold


More like wet gold.


----------



## LAB INC

*Weather*

What you guys think ??? Whats next are we going to get anything for the rest of Jan ??? I don't want to look at the weather any more... You guys this we will get anything good or just a wash out. I hear ts going to be to cold out now for snow... This sucks.... I think back on the years when I wish the snow would stop .. Now all I want it to do is snow ....


----------



## Spool it up

we have some real artic air comin Thumbs Up

that should stimulate the economy:laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro

I remember back in the blizzard of 96 snow for like a week straight imagine that happened today no one would pay there bills


----------



## crazyboy

Its going to snow next weekend.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Little birdie tell you that? I sure hope u r right. I have yet to plow with my new o me truck and plow. Itching. To try it and make some green.


----------



## xgiovannix12

crazyboy;1569957 said:


> Its going to snow next weekend.


you better be right  I need some cash payup


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Probably will. I'm supposed to go away


----------



## Len90

crazyboy;1569957 said:


> Its going to snow next weekend.


So Tuesday may have some snow showers that can drop a coating but there is that thing 7 days out that has some interest. I personally don't even want to get excited until there are a few inches on the ground. Models have been horrendous this year with predicting the storms. Even the Euro, which was amazing the past few years, has been horrendous.


----------



## V_Scapes

The guys on the southern new england thread are pretty up on the forecasting, something interesting to read at least.


----------



## crazyboy

I wouldn't get too excited yet, it's still far out. However, the storm has been on the Euro and GFS model for a while, and consistently.


----------



## V_Scapes

Got this from the southern new england thread:

Steven Dimartino just put something out on Mondays storm and Fridays storm

Back to Monday night! A strong clipper is going to be diving south from the central Plains towards the Ohio River Valley and then off the Delaware Coast. This low will rapidly turn northeast through the coastal waters of New Jersey and towards the New England coastal waters Monday night into Tuesday morning. Here in lies the potential for a rapid significant bombing out of the clipper that some models show and some don’t. The thermal gradient from the sea surface temperatures, which are running above normal, to the arctic air will easily exceed twenty degrees Fahrenheit. This is basically like throwing nitroglycerin on a small fire. Now, if this does happen, look for a focus of very heavy snow from the immediate New Jersey coast (potentially just northern Ocean and Monmouth counties of New Jersey), New York City and Long Island, Connecticut, and eastern New England. The gradient from heavy snowfall to nothing at all will be VERY tight with this type of set up. How much is a complete unknown at this time, but I do know this storm will be moving fast so I can’t see more than 6 inches if the storm will linger for 4 to 6 hours at most unless the snow ratio falls to 20:1.

Someone on here might be busy tuesday...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1571070 said:


> Someone on here might be busy tuesday...


i'll let u know....


----------



## ygim

I'm seeing up to 2 inches on Monday.


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1571070 said:


> Got this from the southern new england thread:
> 
> Steven Dimartino just put something out on Mondays storm and Fridays storm
> 
> Back to Monday night! A strong clipper is going to be diving south from the central Plains towards the Ohio River Valley and then off the Delaware Coast. This low will rapidly turn northeast through the coastal waters of New Jersey and towards the New England coastal waters Monday night into Tuesday morning. Here in lies the potential for a rapid significant bombing out of the clipper that some models show and some don't. The thermal gradient from the sea surface temperatures, which are running above normal, to the arctic air will easily exceed twenty degrees Fahrenheit. This is basically like throwing nitroglycerin on a small fire. Now, if this does happen, look for a focus of very heavy snow from the immediate New Jersey coast (potentially just northern Ocean and Monmouth counties of New Jersey), New York City and Long Island, Connecticut, and eastern New England. The gradient from heavy snowfall to nothing at all will be VERY tight with this type of set up. How much is a complete unknown at this time, but I do know this storm will be moving fast so I can't see more than 6 inches if the storm will linger for 4 to 6 hours at most unless the snow ratio falls to 20:1.
> 
> Someone on here might be busy tuesday...


100 miles in land possibly ?


----------



## Spool it up

as a matter of fact , just looked at the noon weather here , action news says friday an event is brewing .
man , my seasonals are looking real good . :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

V_Scapes;1571070 said:


> Got this from the southern new england thread:
> 
> Steven Dimartino just put something out on Mondays storm and Fridays storm
> 
> Back to Monday night! A strong clipper is going to be diving south from the central Plains towards the Ohio River Valley and then off the Delaware Coast. This low will rapidly turn northeast through the coastal waters of New Jersey and towards the New England coastal waters Monday night into Tuesday morning. Here in lies the potential for a rapid significant bombing out of the clipper that some models show and some don't. The thermal gradient from the sea surface temperatures, which are running above normal, to the arctic air will easily exceed twenty degrees Fahrenheit. This is basically like throwing nitroglycerin on a small fire. Now, if this does happen, look for a focus of very heavy snow from the immediate New Jersey coast (potentially just northern Ocean and Monmouth counties of New Jersey), New York City and Long Island, Connecticut, and eastern New England. The gradient from heavy snowfall to nothing at all will be VERY tight with this type of set up. How much is a complete unknown at this time, but I do know this storm will be moving fast so I can't see more than 6 inches if the storm will linger for 4 to 6 hours at most unless the snow ratio falls to 20:1.
> 
> Someone on here might be busy tuesday...





Dogplow Dodge;1571073 said:


> i'll let u know....


Same here Ill make sure to post if we get that much snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro

I guess its time to get plows back on


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mines waiting


----------



## ygim

I think all will be doing is salting.


----------



## crazyboy

V_Scapes;1571070 said:


> Got this from the southern new england thread:
> 
> Steven Dimartino just put something out on Mondays storm and Fridays storm
> 
> Back to Monday night! A strong clipper is going to be diving south from the central Plains towards the Ohio River Valley and then off the Delaware Coast. This low will rapidly turn northeast through the coastal waters of New Jersey and towards the New England coastal waters Monday night into Tuesday morning. Here in lies the potential for a rapid significant bombing out of the clipper that some models show and some don't. The thermal gradient from the sea surface temperatures, which are running above normal, to the arctic air will easily exceed twenty degrees Fahrenheit. This is basically like throwing nitroglycerin on a small fire. Now, if this does happen, look for a focus of very heavy snow from the immediate New Jersey coast (potentially just northern Ocean and Monmouth counties of New Jersey), New York City and Long Island, Connecticut, and eastern New England. The gradient from heavy snowfall to nothing at all will be VERY tight with this type of set up. How much is a complete unknown at this time, but I do know this storm will be moving fast so I can't see more than 6 inches if the storm will linger for 4 to 6 hours at most unless the snow ratio falls to 20:1.
> 
> Someone on here might be busy tuesday...


Yeehaw! Crossing fingers


----------



## V_Scapes

snowplowpro;1571195 said:


> I guess its time to get plows back on


Dont even bother. this is a coastal event. if we're lucky we might get to throw alittle salt.


----------



## snowplowpro

Lets hope it turns around and get hit with even three inches just enough to get the plows wet.


----------



## carrfamily01

Here's to hoping!: dizzy:
Sure would be nice!


----------



## Len90

So looks like this first little thing to come through will be a salt only event. Looking at about an inch tops for most of NJ.

However, at the end of the week that can be a lot more significant. Model consensus is still not there yet as there are many possible tracks. However, I do think this does have the potential to be the first storm where the entire state finally sees a solid snowfall this year.


----------



## Spool it up

coldest air since jan 2011 . dang , been a while ,


----------



## V_Scapes

Len90;1571865 said:


> So looks like this first little thing to come through will be a salt only event. Looking at about an inch tops for most of NJ.
> 
> However, at the end of the week that can be a lot more significant. Model consensus is still not there yet as there are many possible tracks. However, I do think this does have the potential to be the first storm where the entire state finally sees a solid snowfall this year.


Ive been following the AmericanWX forum about this storm. looks like its going to be a while before anyone has a hold on what the friday storm will do.
But from what I understand we need it to stay alittle more to the south so that we get the colder end of the storm?


----------



## lilsteve08

We will take anything we can get at this point, I was working on my truck again yesterday and the report changed to snow this week, gotta keep that up, LOL


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1572069 said:


> Ive been following the AmericanWX forum about this storm. looks like its going to be a while before anyone has a hold on what the friday storm will do.
> But from what I understand we need it to stay alittle more to the south so that we get the colder end of the storm?


Correct. We want a more southern solution like what the GFS and Euro showed on the 12z runs. Things I think we know for certain right now is that there will be some sort of storm around the friday/saturday time frame. The question now is to how it tracks and what precipitation type we are looking at. My guess is that it will be a more southern type track that most models are hinting at right now. The only model showing a northern track right now I believe is the canadian. I don't think that will verify and if you watch it's trend each run it has been going more and more south.

In other news, must be a chance for a snow flake to fall. NJDOT has liquid pretreated roads and were salting with nothing falling.


----------



## Spool it up

as of 96 hours out , it looks like 2'' an hr . for a substantial amt of time .


----------



## V_Scapes

Just pre treated the lots, hopefully I dont wake up to a suprise 3" on the ground.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well we are getting some light snow right now with thunder& lightning. Temp is dropping too. .5 to 1 inch so far.


----------



## crazyboy

Got 1" on my deck, but only .25 on my walk.


----------



## Len90

Well got a solid dusting. Probably about 3/4 of an inch but not much left on the roads. Pretty icy though right now and it did come down hard when it snowed. Pretty much exactly what I expected from the event.


----------



## ppandr

Not even a flurry up here.....


----------



## mkwl

Nothing here in NW Bergen County.... yet....


----------



## Snow Commandor

Not even a frurry in central Bergen County. Good thing I didn't put the plow on! :-\


----------



## Snow Commandor

Just saw the latest radar image on Weather Bug. This system is already off to the east of NJ & headed up to New England so we can kiss this one goodby!


----------



## LAB INC

Snow Commandor;1572800 said:


> Just saw the latest radar image on Weather Bug. This system is already off to the east of NJ & headed up to New England so we can kiss this one goodby!


Not a Flake hear in Bernardsville. Sweet this sucks. What's the weekend end storm look like if there is one. I see in the long range it looks like its going to get warm again. This really sucks. I want a good storm. WTF. Why is this bs no snow.


----------



## crazyboy

Ice everywhere!


----------



## Spool it up

26* icy dusting . heavy wet forcasted fri


----------



## lilsteve08

Nothing in Wayne (Passaic County), Geez wasted time yesterday getting salt/calcium, small repair on gas truck and plugged diesel in at another location. Last year it was frigid out and we had a plowable snow on martin luther king day.


----------



## Spool it up

yep , last year jan 21 , 3 '' here too


----------



## fatheadon1

Ice in old bridge hella ice in hazlet nothing in Edison


----------



## Andy96XLT

you could probably plow the amount of salt they put down in preparation here, but that was it here. Not a drop of anything in Somerville/Flemington


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Huge snow here.... It actually covered the head of a penny that was lying on the ground...

Who hoo !


----------



## lawnboy30

*Snowstorm*

Friday forecast for anywhere 1-3 inches. With temps around single digits Thursday night I would say snow fall should be light and powdery no?


----------



## bdlawncare

I have seen anywhere from 3-8" in NNJ, they are over the place, but this tends to make me think they don't have a handle on the storm as of yet.... Which could be good or bad.. Im not sure if it was in this thread or not, but those of you hoping to have a good march, they are saying its pretty much out of the picture. But please take this with a grain of calcium chloride.:laughing:

http://www.weather.com/video/forecast-for-the-next-3-months-33830


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

So whats they are saying is that if we are going to get snow we have end of Jan and Feb ? My head is a little off so I am sorry. I hope we get something this is a bunch of bs again.


----------



## V_Scapes

The jury is still out as to what we get for friday, it all depends on if it goes north or south. I feel like its not going to be as big of a hit as they originally thought but we are still a few days out.


----------



## mkwl

Unfortunately it seems like when they really hype it up it ends up either fizzling out or misses us completely :realmad: Seems to me we get more when they don't expect it to be much of anything and it turns out to be a good amount.... like our "little" storm last week- up until the night before they said little to no accumulation and we got a solid 3" or more in places Thumbs Up

As far as snow in March- honestly I'd prefer to have all the snow over and done with by the second week in March so we can get a good jump on spring cleanups and the like payup At least that's consistent income!


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1573161 said:


> Unfortunately it seems like when they really hype it up it ends up either fizzling out or misses us completely :realmad: Seems to me we get more when they don't expect it to be much of anything and it turns out to be a good amount.... like our "little" storm last week- up until the night before they said little to no accumulation and we got a solid 3" or more in places Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> I remember the storm after xmas 2 years ago, i went to bed and the forecast was for 1-3, woke up to the forecast being 5-9", by night time the totals were expected to be 12"+, i think we got a good 18" with that bad boy. I really do like the 2-4" storms best but it would be fun to get hit with 8-12".
Click to expand...


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1573172 said:


> mkwl;1573161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like when they really hype it up it ends up either fizzling out or misses us completely :realmad: Seems to me we get more when they don't expect it to be much of anything and it turns out to be a good amount.... like our "little" storm last week- up until the night before they said little to no accumulation and we got a solid 3" or more in places Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> I remember the storm after xmas 2 years ago, i went to bed and the forecast was for 1-3, woke up to the forecast being 5-9", by night time the totals were expected to be 12"+, i think we got a good 18" with that bad boy. I really do like the 2-4" storms best but it would be fun to get hit with 8-12".
> 
> 
> 
> Yup- that storm was awesome- totals kept climbing instead of dropping (which I have a sneaking suspicion this one will do). I could go for a nice fluffy 8-12" 'er on Friday- as long as it's nice easy pushing, not concrete!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## to_buy

Hey do we all know how to plow, it's been a while. When it snows,that when i believe the forecast. I am not a spiritual man but i am praying for a good storm


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1573220 said:


> V_Scapes;1573172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkwl;1573161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like when they really hype it up it ends up either fizzling out or misses us completely :realmad: Seems to me we get more when they don't expect it to be much of anything and it turns out to be a good amount.... like our "little" storm last week- up until the night before they said little to no accumulation and we got a solid 3" or more in places Thumbs Up
> 
> Yup- that storm was awesome- totals kept climbing instead of dropping (which I have a sneaking suspicion this one will do). I could go for a nice fluffy 8-12" 'er on Friday- as long as it's nice easy pushing, not concrete!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my trailer from Performance btw, i compared the US Cargo to American Hauler...and AH won by a long shot, now i have to wait 3-4 weeks for it:crying: something to look foward to though!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1573303 said:


> mkwl;1573220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V_Scapes;1573172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my trailer from Performance btw, i compared the US Cargo to American Hauler...and AH won by a long shot, now i have to wait 3-4 weeks for it:crying: something to look foward to though!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Yeah I actually have to give them a call and see when mine's supposed to be coming in- can't wait to get it all lettered up!! Lotta buddies of mine run the AH trailers- they've had good luck with them!
> 
> What size did you end up getting? Leaf or torsion axles?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bdlawncare

well idk about you guys but for my area weather.com changed the forecast from 70% chance of now, with moderate accumulations to 30% of snow showers not mentioning anything about accumulating snow. IM pissed i just gave my rangers ticket away for friday night!


----------



## Spool it up

friday will be a plowable event here says the bowtie on ch.10 nbc . i have a spreader loaded with dry material in it leftover from this morning sitting in the element , luckily its dry .


----------



## bdlawncare

well see at this point its speculation. Im hoping it does snow though!


----------



## mkwl

Weatherguessers scared it away... it will NOT snow this Friday! :waving:


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## ygim

xgiovannix12;1573546 said:


>


that is hiliarious


----------



## bdlawncare

more accurate than the weathermen hahah


----------



## ppandr

mkwl;1573220 said:


> V_Scapes;1573172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkwl;1573161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like when they really hype it up it ends up either fizzling out or misses us completely :realmad: Seems to me we get more when they don't expect it to be much of anything and it turns out to be a good amount.... like our "little" storm last week- up until the night before they said little to no accumulation and we got a solid 3" or more in places Thumbs Up
> 
> Yup- that storm was awesome- totals kept climbing instead of dropping (which I have a sneaking suspicion this one will do). I could go for a nice fluffy 8-12" 'er on Friday- as long as it's nice easy pushing, not concrete!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that like it was yesterday. I was up late Xmas eve awaiting the overnight model runs and when the midnight runs came back it was booming. No one was up on these boards except a couple guys from LI.
> 
> As for Friday Im affraid we are getting passed by for anything significant...again....unless the models flop which doesnt look there is a solid chance. PLEASE let me be wrong though.
> 
> An interesting fact direct from Robinson (NJ state climatologist) when I was taking his classes at RU some years ago. The accuracy of the five day forecast drops off by 20% each day out. Today is 100%, tomorrow 80% and so on. This obviously does account for new updates in computer models since then but I think it still holds merit. So consider this...Friday forecast being accurate by those standards is 60%. So therefore we have a 60% chance of a 70% chance of snow.....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LAB INC

ppandr;1573678 said:


> mkwl;1573220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V_Scapes;1573172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that like it was yesterday. I was up late Xmas eve awaiting the overnight model runs and when the midnight runs came back it was booming. No one was up on these boards except a couple guys from LI.
> 
> As for Friday Im affraid we are getting passed by for anything significant...again....unless the models flop which doesnt look there is a solid chance. PLEASE let me be wrong though.
> 
> An interesting fact direct from Robinson (NJ state climatologist) when I was taking his classes at RU some years ago. The accuracy of the five day forecast drops off by 20% each day out. Today is 100%, tomorrow 80% and so on. This obviously does account for new updates in computer models since then but I think it still holds merit. So consider this...Friday forecast being accurate by those standards is 60%. So therefore we have a 60% chance of a 70% chance of snow.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet I am about to throw in the towel. Looks like I see it getting warm again next week. What a bunch of bs this is. Come on now all ready. Can't we get one good storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ppandr

LAB INC;1573720 said:


> ppandr;1573678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mkwl;1573220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet I am about to throw in the towel. Looks like I see it getting warm again next week. What a bunch of bs this is. Come on now all ready. Can't we get one good storm.
> 
> 
> 
> If this year is a bust (which it seems like its heading that direction) Im downsizing and just doing my one seasonal commercial that covers my mortgage for the winter and resi's. Im upkeeping equipment and insurance that I dont need year round anymore just for snow. At least Ive learned the hard way that I can survive these sh*tty winters. F*ck it...im done this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LAB INC

ppandr;1573828 said:


> LAB INC;1573720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppandr;1573678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this year is a bust (which it seems like its heading that direction) Im downsizing and just doing my one seasonal commercial that covers my mortgage for the winter and resi's. Im upkeeping equipment and insurance that I dont need year round anymore just for snow. At least Ive learned the hard way that I can survive these sh*tty winters. F*ck it...im done this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me I have just about had it. I don't count on the snow as a big part of my Income but its nice. I am sick of laying out money for this stuff. I am going to be doing the same as you if this year is a bust. I Understand that we still have February but I am Always looking at things negative. I just have a feeling that its not going to work out. I could be wrong well let's say that I hope I am for Everyone who is counting on it to snow. But I am sorry this is just bull sh** I am not asking for much just a few nice storms to make my guys happy and use this Expensive equipment that keeps going up. I am sick of looking at it in my building. I guess time will tell. Feb is all most hear. But I hear you I am going to cut back next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LAB INC

ppandr;1573828 said:


> LAB INC;1573720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppandr;1573678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this year is a bust (which it seems like its heading that direction) Im downsizing and just doing my one seasonal commercial that covers my mortgage for the winter and resi's. Im upkeeping equipment and insurance that I dont need year round anymore just for snow. At least Ive learned the hard way that I can survive these sh*tty winters. F*ck it...im done this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you know what else drives me nuts when you watch the news and the people on the news Station say oh good it's not going to be a big storm. Have they ever thought some people like snow and count on and don't sit at a desk. Sorry for all the Anger. I just hate this.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mkwl

Such is life I guess.... will probably push for more seasonal contracts next winter.... would at least add a bit of consistency to my cash-flow for the wintertime (although as aforementioned I don't count on snow $ in my annual budget)


----------



## ppandr

Good luck getting your customers to go seasonal after two years of nothing.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

ppandr;1573828 said:


> LAB INC;1573720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppandr;1573678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this year is a bust (which it seems like its heading that direction) Im downsizing and just doing my one seasonal commercial that covers my mortgage for the winter and resi's. Im upkeeping equipment and insurance that I dont need year round anymore just for snow. At least Ive learned the hard way that I can survive these sh*tty winters. F*ck it...im done this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least I'm not the only one feeling this way. Starting off every season $1700 in the hole, then not being able to recoup it is quite disheartening. No way to get seasonals here either, so it makes for these feelings to rear their heads up.
> 
> Good luck, and hopefully we can at least cover our losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy96XLT

looks like an inch or two for my area on friday... but they still have the rest of today/tomorrow to change their minds, but it looks like mother nature doesn't want to give us any of the fluffy white stuff this year.


----------



## lilsteve08

Sounds like storm went out to sea, another miss, gee what a surprise!!!!


----------



## mkwl

Yup- looks like we can write this one off as a bust- so much for our "moderate to heavy snowfall" :laughing: Oh well- at least lawns ALWAYS grow and leaves ALWAYS fall Thumbs Up


----------



## lilsteve08

Lawns start to grow but dry out in our "droughts", leaves do always fall and I think I am going to spend more time and money on leaf removal......Snow is just a bonus, however it's been just a Turd...LOL


----------



## mkwl

lilsteve08;1574067 said:


> Lawns start to grow but dry out in our "droughts", leaves do always fall and I think I am going to spend more time and money on leaf removal......Snow is just a bonus, however it's been just a Turd...LOL


Lawns with irrigation don't dry out Thumbs Up (probably 90% of mine are fully irrigated) Yes, leaves are good $$ but finding a place to dump them is a huge PITA and expensive too! :crying:


----------



## bdlawncare

yet another fizzler! the only hope is that the storms merge and we get an all out blizzard. But I dont know if that happens anymore in these parts


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Yep what a waste .... I really have had it I am sick of this second year in a row.. Looks like I see rain for next week how sweet is that... What a joke NJ come on... What you guys thinking ? Feb going to be a bust to ???


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl- got the 8.5x16 with leaf springs, bronze package with extended tounge in white with the interior landscape package.

Yup, not looking good for friday although we are still a few days out. id be happy with another 2" storm.


----------



## iceyman

i use the thinking that it will never snow again here so when it does its just a bonus. a couple inches would do fine


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1574240 said:


> mkwl- got the 8.5x16 with leaf springs, bronze package with extended tounge in white with the interior landscape package.
> 
> Yup, not looking good for friday although we are still a few days out. id be happy with another 2" storm.


Nice! Yeah really looking forward to getting it all set up- should have it next week!!

Yeah a solid 2" would suffice for me too- at least get to plow again! Plus it should be nice fluffy snow with the cold temps! Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Nobody actually knows whats going to really happen yet. There is still the potential for the 2 systems to come together and produce some decent snow. I feel like they wont know until just before it all gets here.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1574331 said:


> Nobody actually knows whats going to really happen yet. There is still the potential for the 2 systems to come together and produce some decent snow. I feel like they wont know until just before it all gets here.


I see 46 Degrees and rain for next Wednesday. Sweet Winter. I should just go to Vegas might have better luck. Anyone want to join me. The best part is the people on the news say thank god it's not Going to be a big snow storm. That's nice.


----------



## djt1029

LAB INC;1574414 said:


> I see 46 Degrees and rain for next Wednesday. Sweet Winter. I should just go to Vegas might have better luck. Anyone want to join me. The best part is the people on the news say thank god it's not Going to be a big snow storm. That's nice.


Those people drive me crazy, if you hate snow so much and live in Jersey they should get the hell out and get over it, it snows here (at least until the last 2 years). That said, dont even bother looking more then a day out on any weather reports. I still am thinking we'll be plowing friday, and we always get our best storms when the news says it will be nothing. Look at the 12/26/10 blizzard, 2 days ahead of that they were saying it was out to sea and we wouldn't see any snow, then we all ended up working a week straight


----------



## cj7plowing

djt1029;1574451 said:


> Those people drive me crazy, if you hate snow so much and live in Jersey they should get the hell out and get over it, it snows here (at least until the last 2 years). That said, dont even bother looking more then a day out on any weather reports. I still am thinking we'll be plowing friday, and we always get our best storms when the news says it will be nothing. Look at the 12/26/10 blizzard, 2 days ahead of that they were saying it was out to sea and we wouldn't see any snow, then we all ended up working a week straight


god I still have nightmares about that storm. we got 34" here in 12 hours and it totally crippled everything for a week. First time i have been scared driving down the road in that storm and I have done alot of crazy shlt!!! 

that storm almost broke me of plowing, after 17 years I was ready to hang it up. If you had heavy equipment you made bank.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ya im bored...


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

so is this storm going to do anything or is it a bust ? I stoped looking at the weather after I seen 50 in rain next week... Anythng or a bust ????


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;1575393 said:


> so is this storm going to do anything or is it a bust ? I stoped looking at the weather after I seen 50 in rain next week... Anythng or a bust ????


Bust for NNJ at least... looks like South Jersey has a shot at getting a couple inches though....


----------



## lilsteve08

Some weather guessers say 1-3" and others 1/2 - 1", only time will tell, please let us get something to bill out. Anyone hear from NJjunior


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Sucks would be nice to get a 3 inch storm but then again the way its going all I can say ?????? I am in Bernardsville NJ 07924 So I wonder... looks like little warm with some nice rain next week. I got to love that...Wonder if the warm air is going to stick around for Feb ? I sure hope not time is running out...


----------



## lilsteve08

Home » Weather » Long-Range » New Jersey
2013 Long-Range Weather Forecast for Paterson, New Jersey Jan 21-27: Rainy periods, mild; Jan 28-31: Sunny, seasonable.

FEBRUARY 2013: temperature 29° (5° below avg.); precipitation 1" (2" below avg.); Feb 1-6: Snow showers, then sunny, very cold; Feb 7-12: A few flurries, cold; Feb 13-15: Snow showers, then sunny, very cold; Feb 16-21: Sunny, cold; Feb 22-28: Rain and snow, then sunny, cold.

Sounds more like a rainy spring forecast


----------



## LAB INC

lilsteve08;1575485 said:


> Home » Weather » Long-Range » New Jersey
> 2013 Long-Range Weather Forecast for Paterson, New Jersey Jan 21-27: Rainy periods, mild; Jan 28-31: Sunny, seasonable.
> 
> FEBRUARY 2013: temperature 29° (5° below avg.); precipitation 1" (2" below avg.); Feb 1-6: Snow showers, then sunny, very cold; Feb 7-12: A few flurries, cold; Feb 13-15: Snow showers, then sunny, very cold; Feb 16-21: Sunny, cold; Feb 22-28: Rain and snow, then sunny, cold.
> 
> Sounds more like a rainy spring forecast


Sweet. That's what I thought we are fucxxx. I am about to Throw in the towel now. What a god dame joke.


----------



## ppandr

You must have got that forecast on the internet. I heard everything on the internet is true...
That forecast is not worth the power it took to generate the letters on my screen.


----------



## ppandr

Lab....I do alot of work in bville/ basking ridge/ far hills etc. I'm formerly Posts Pales & Railes.


----------



## LAB INC

ppandr;1575498 said:


> Lab....I do alot of work in bville/ basking ridge/ far hills etc. I'm formerly Posts Pales & Railes.


Really that's right. What you think we re going to get in are Area tomorrow. That's cool you are in my neck of the woods. Yes let's hope the Internet is wrong on that Forecast. Lol Actually let's hope and pray.


----------



## LAB INC

ppandr;1575495 said:


> You must have got that forecast on the internet. I heard everything on the internet is true...
> That forecast is not worth the power it took to generate the letters on my screen.


I am glad you to see a Local Guy good to no. It's a nice Area. Lets hope we get something.


----------



## snowplowpro

Maybe we should get jobs as weather newscasters let the tables turn


----------



## mkwl

snowplowpro;1575547 said:


> Maybe we should get jobs as weather newscasters let the tables turn


Wish plowsite had a "like" button!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow Commandor

We should all quit the plowing bussiness & become weather men! Lol!


----------



## Len90

Let's just call January a bust and hope for a better February. I know it will warm up after this weekend with some rain to close out the month. Following that, I have seen improvements in the set-up. If we get snow or not who knows. It's actually coming up now on about 2 years since our last real winter storm. Last winter there was only that small 3-4 inch storm in Jan. and 2010-2011 ended abruptly in mid. February. Also, I am excluding the freak Halloween storm from 2011 and the November 7 storm of this year since those were Fall storms.

Anybody else been watching the longer range patterns?


----------



## LAB INC

Snow Commandor;1575969 said:


> We should all quit the plowing bussiness & become weather men! Lol!


That we should. We guys I don't even think I am going to mount the plows on the trucks. Might scare the small storm off. Again hate to be Negative but this sucks. I just about had it I am leaving Sunday to go To Florida for seven days. Going to take a vacation I have been working since March. This upcoming week doesn't look too promising with it warming up and rain. Maybe when I get back the weather will be different not counting on it. Again I am Negative. I have some work to keep my guys busy When I am away. Just maybe when I get back February will turn around and we'll get something. Then again who knows


----------



## Spool it up

0-4 '' lock n load


----------



## V_Scapes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/snow-targets-dc-philly-nyc/937434192001

Im still alittle skeptical with this storm. Its not going to snow for very long but whatever comes down is going to stick and make a mess. I think I might hook everything up just to be safe.

Could be looking at some sort of a mix event for monday, then warm in the middle of the week then cold again.


----------



## bdlawncare

Don't think we are going to get anything by me, but I have everything ready to go just in case... which might scare this week storm away, Sorry! Anyways for you guys that are saying your gonna hang up the towel, I definitely get where your coming from... I only do about 60 drives and 2 parking lots, and only have 2 trucks with plows and it sucks knowing that I spent 20-30g's and seems like it doesn't even snow anymore. We have all had this conversation about how we don't count on snow for money, but I think for pretty much all of us it's more than the money.. In some aspects you enjoy doing it + it gives you and your guys some work over the winter... And we all know that we don't get a winter like 2010-11 every year but 2 years of almost nothing come on! All we can hope for is a good february at this point.


----------



## shovelracer

That is the biggest mistake most people make. Most guys just credit it as extra. This is one of the worst things someone can do. Consider the out of pocket expense, the additional vehicle wear, the countless weekends fixing and maintaining equipment. All this MUST be accounted for not every couple years, but every year. You may enjoy it, but bottom line is it must be profitable or you are just throwing money away for what? To loose sleep and incur additional liability all on the hopes of a big payday. The best thing anyone can do for their snow operation is to separate it from the contractor, landscaping, painting, whatever business they run. This is the reason snow only companies are so successful and every year contractor + snow companies throw in the towel. 

Looking like only a trace up here tonight with the possibility of a localized spot dump.


----------



## bdlawncare

Yes obviously the last two years have not payed off... But I enjoy doing it and it keeps me in contact with my customers over the winter... Not to mention 2010-2011 when is started with just a snowblower I made about 5 grand, and this was only doing a few driveways. Considering I got the snowblower for 1000 dollars I was pretty happy with that! I also enjoyed going out in the blizzards ect... However if year after year we receive very little snow it does not make sense to have to keep up with the ridiculously expensive equipment for little or no profit... I would much rather be free in the winter without a care and go somewhere warm and return when landscaping starts back up again!


----------



## V_Scapes

Good, when all you guys hang it up give me a list of your commercial accountsThumbs Up

You cant expect every winter to be a record setter, we all got spoiled 2 years ago. This season has turned out to be much better than last (for me at least).


----------



## bdlawncare

agreed its been much better than last in terms of number of pushes and events to salt but it has still been a dud in my book.... We get snow and it melts 2 days later... Im not hanging up because like i said it keeps me in contact with my customers and I like it... For guys with a lot invested into this business these kind of winters really hurt them... Especially when they don't have a lot of seasonal accounts.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I don't expect to do anything more than salt the commercial accounts tonight. Just another big let down!


----------



## Andy96XLT

I saw a ton of people out driving with their plows on just now, maybe they know something I don't? Just looked up my area again and it went from 1-3 inches this morning now to a coating to an inch. Looks like I'll have a quiet night.


----------



## herb1001

Don't think we are getting anything but I am going to hook up now because it has been a few weeks since the plow has been on.


----------



## iceyman

Everyone has to stop looking at accuweather... They will be bullish leading up to a storm on almost every occasion(except for 12/26/10) as it brings visitors to the site and makes them more money. They put snow maps out 3 days before a storm and it gets changed numerous times before the event arrives. Hm wants snow so bad he looks for reasons it could snow instead of looking at what is actually going to happen.


----------



## mkwl

shovelracer;1576361 said:


> That is the biggest mistake most people make. Most guys just credit it as extra. This is one of the worst things someone can do. Consider the out of pocket expense, the additional vehicle wear, the countless weekends fixing and maintaining equipment. All this MUST be accounted for not every couple years, but every year. You may enjoy it, but bottom line is it must be profitable or you are just throwing money away for what? To loose sleep and incur additional liability all on the hopes of a big payday. The best thing anyone can do for their snow operation is to separate it from the contractor, landscaping, painting, whatever business they run. This is the reason snow only companies are so successful and every year contractor + snow companies throw in the towel.
> 
> Looking like only a trace up here tonight with the possibility of a localized spot dump.


I think what most of us mean by our "not counting on it as part of our gross income" is to say that we could make it through a winter without snow, and still get to springtime without being really deep in the hole. When you count on something as uncertain as the weather you're almost doomed to fail....


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Just started snowing here. Supposed to get over an inch or so.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman;1576528 said:


> Everyone has to stop looking at accuweather... They will be bullish leading up to a storm on almost every occasion(except for 12/26/10) as it brings visitors to the site and makes them more money. They put snow maps out 3 days before a storm and it gets changed numerous times before the event arrives. Hm wants snow so bad he looks for reasons it could snow instead of looking at what is actually going to happen.


Its not the only weather source i rely on, i know they like to hype it up. but i figured id post that since we were only a few hours from the event.

I saw everyone with plows on also, every roadway is pre-treated here all the way to rockaway.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

OMG, I saw a flurrie ! and another ! and another !


With all of these flakes around you would think I was in some 1970's nightclub on 52nd street. 


Well, if it lasts 5 hours, I'll get to sweep my driveway with that new broom I just bought. Maybe I'll even use the leaf blower, as it's so cold....


Yeeeeeee Haaaaaa ! One exciting friday night...Thumbs Up


----------



## 05ram

What's white stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## cj7plowing

well got an inch on my deck ! 1/2" on blacktop.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Average 3/4" here. Whoo Hooo!


----------



## bdlawncare

well i got some calls enough for me to make a couple hundred tonight... Better than nothing! Im sure some of you guys got to drop some salt eh?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1576329 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/snow-targets-dc-philly-nyc/937434192001
> 
> Im still alittle skeptical with this storm. Its not going to snow for very long but whatever comes down is going to stick and make a mess. I think I might hook everything up just to be safe.
> 
> Could be looking at some sort of a mix event for monday, then warm in the middle of the week then cold again.


Talking about the Monday event? How much did you get out your way from tonights "event"? You guys plowing?


----------



## Len90

With all said and done comes out to just over 1.5 inches. Easy snow to either shovel or sweep. The only complaint I had was it was too cold lol


----------



## fatheadon1

I'm on rt 34 in matawan at park place diner an there is a state truck going up an down 34 plow down grading the road I guess an dumping slat by the truck load.


----------



## Len90

fatheadon1;1576948 said:


> I'm on rt 34 in matawan at park place diner an there is a state truck going up an down 34 plow down grading the road I guess an dumping slat by the truck load.


I know that place. Great night manager there! You can usually catch some of the Monmouth County crews eating there after an event.


----------



## mkwl

Len90;1576931 said:


> With all said and done comes out to just over 1.5 inches. Easy snow to either shovel or sweep. The only complaint I had was it was too cold lol


Where are you located? We say less than 1/2" here in NW Bergen County


----------



## Len90

This was a better storm for Central and Southern. I'm in Monmouth county


----------



## fatheadon1

I think they need to rename the state from garden state to "rock salt state"


----------



## rcn971

I salted a couple places and was shocked at how many guys were scraping lots that couldn't have more than an inch at the most....kinda felt bad for them.


----------



## bdlawncare

damn 1.5!:laughing: i had maybe just maybe an inch. hahaha. Overall not what I wanted but like i said earlier it was something. Easy enough to just blow with the backpack, gotta love that.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Only got half an inch around here. Blew off the sidewalks with the leaf blower and salted all the parking lots. Went though almost a whole pallet of rock salt tonight!
And here's the best part! Had trouble getting the plow to work when I hooked it up this evening. Seams the pump was frozen. And so finally after fussing with it for about half an hr it got freed up & working. Now after all that trouble, I didn't even use the plow on one of my jobs! :-\


----------



## Snow Commandor

rcn971;1576997 said:


> I salted a couple places and was shocked at how many guys were scraping lots that couldn't have more than an inch at the most....kinda felt bad for them.


Yeah, I saw a few guys scraping down lots that didn't even have more than half an inch. Then again the heavy salting I did on my lots didn't seam to be doing much for them. I guess I'll know in the a m wheather or not I have to go scape my places down. :-\


----------



## lilsteve08

My one lot had about an inch. Scraped most of it down and applied minimum salt needed and spread some calcium on front walk. Done more for safety than profit


Qp


----------



## snowplowpro

What's Mondays event gonna be like I herd something but not sure if its gonna be another tonight storm


----------



## forestfireguy

Hey Fella's,

Listen to the wisdom of the Racer....I personally couldn't agree more for all kinds of reasons. to throw a few out for discussion.

1-Whether or not snow is your core business or a unit of your business, running it with goals, analyzing PL, and making smart decisions is key, knowing how your expenses to do snow differ from other things you may do is just smart. Everybody likes the influx of cash a snowfall brings, but are you looking at the big picture? Whether you're a driveway guy or a commercial lot guy, doesn't really matter. If you do 20 driveways when it plows you still need to recover cost of vehicle, plow, materials, set up, the 8 hours you spent painting your plow, or the $500 for a new pump or whatever, then labor and finally profit. And a key statement here guys, paying your labor (even if it's just you) isn't profit. SO for the 20 driveway guy running around doing the "average" drive for $35-$50 I can't see how there's anything left. If you're a commercial guy multiply these expenses to cover salt bin set up, equipment leases or payments, labor and big insurance premiums, and go out to plow for $75 hour, I just don't get it.
2- Keeping a separate revenue stream in QuickBooks, or whatever ledger or program you use, will help make your overall business more healthy, if snow isn't carrying it's share of the overhead, or as I've seen other places, it's the only thing carrying the overhead, what are they doing the not profitable business for at all?

I'll say the majority of contractors doing snow aren't snow only guys, many are landscapers, or contractors of other types, some are computer repair guys.....whatever it is, the snow business is an industry worth mega dollars especially in the northeast where people are litigation happy. The question here, at least to me is why do we still have guys out plowing for $75 hr, and applying salt for $125 a ton??? It frustrates me, and I'm not talking about the guys who own a pick up, and work for cash, or the nationals. The ones I'm talking about are the guys who run other successful business units of whatever type, them run around doing snow for free, or damn close. Makes it harder for those of us who make our business to succeed and profit at acceptable levels.

One case in point, and one that I find irritating on a personal level since it has cost me several really sweet plowing accounts over the last few years is a pretty large site work contractor/GC with a big fleet of Tri-Axles and lots of iron, that should be doing stuff like highway plowing and a big mall somewhere. Instead he's out plowing single site retail stores for 25 cents on the dollar, running a CAT 950 loader with a pusher for $125 hour, putting down calcium for $22 bag, GRRRR, there cannot be profit there, is it creating cash flow, sure it is, but WTF are guys like this thinking.

WOW- that's quite a rant, not really where I was headed, but I think some fair comments none the less....


----------



## V_Scapes

Not much here, just enough to coat everything and make the roads real slick. I checked my lots last night and the salt we threw down monday was working, all the steps and sidewalks where just wet. Ill go out in alittle bit and see if the sun is burning everything off.


----------



## crazyboy

Only had about 3/4" on the blacktop and walks. Shoveled the walks real quick and hit it hard with salt, everything looked like it was clearing up quickly last night, will have to go check on everything today.


----------



## shovelracer

forestfireguy;1577099 said:


> The question here, at least to me is why do we still have guys out plowing for $75 hr, and applying salt for $125 a ton??? It frustrates me....


What I have been pondering for weeks is the following. If you go on Craigslist and search around you will find the majority of guys are asking 75-125 for 2 car driveways. Then you come over here and the same types of guys are looking for 25-50 for driveways that are 3-4 times the size.

Now normal logic would tell me that if you knew your numbers this makes total sense. We easily get twice the snow of other areas of the state. Heck last night was our 8th notable event this season. So these guys in say Basking Ridge for example have fewer storms to spread their overhead out with so they need to charge more. Then I look at the fact that based on presentation and certain claims made, that these guys likely do not know their cost, and really on both ends these numbers are shots in the dark.

I lose a ton of potential work plowing, and I am perfectly OK with it. The reason is I know what it takes for my company to do the job. I know my numbers and refuse to work for less than what I feel is a reasonable rate. Now when I drop numbers on people double the rate of the posted sign at the corner bus stop people get pissed. You know what though, I make profit when I work. The other guys, well most of the time the signs last longer than their business.

I enjoy plowing enough to not hate it, but really I do it for money. Our cash layout is well into 5 figures to offer the service before a blade drops. We lose several months of free weekends getting prepped for the season. And during the winter do not think of going further than you can travel in a few hours. 5 day cruises out of the question. Week long vacation with the family in CA not going to happen. Are you going to put not only yourself but your family through all this for no end of season profit, or marginal profit in a less than stellar year. Guys get wrapped up in looking at $5000 checks, but how many of them know what it took to make that amount, or what their take is. Truth is that more often than it's a lot less than you think. That would be information I would want to know.

If I wasn't making true profit I would stop plowing in an instant. I enjoy it, but no sense in tossing my money in the toilet so I can be a slave to lack of sleep and massive liability.


----------



## Andy96XLT

got maybe a half inch or so here in the somerville/flemington area. Not enough for me to go out and make any money since I only do residential. Maybe February will be better.


----------



## crazyboy

Not only am I amazed at the amount of people that pushed this, I'm kind of amazed at the amount that didn't even touch their lots.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Andy96XLT;1577369 said:


> got maybe a half inch or so here in the somerville/flemington area. Not enough for me to go out and make any money since I only do residential. Maybe February will be better.


I landed a new resi account. I start it in Feb. as the guy goes away on business trips, and doesn't want his wife to handle a snow blower.

I almost fell off my chair when he asked me to quote him a seasonal for next year. I couldn't believe I was having the conversation, but after asking him a second time, I agreed to send him a proposal for next year as well....

One crazy wabbit asking me for a seasonal.


----------



## V_Scapes

Dogplow Dodge;1577602 said:


> I landed a new resi account. I start it in Feb. as the guy goes away on business trips, and doesn't want his wife to handle a snow blower.
> 
> I almost fell off my chair when he asked me to quote him a seasonal for next year. I couldn't believe I was having the conversation, but after asking him a second time, I agreed to send him a proposal for next year as well....
> 
> One crazy wabbit asking me for a seasonal.


Thats great! I wouldnt have asked twice especially for a resi, seems like you could make more money with a seasonal resi since its usually in and out...unless we get a ton of snow next year


----------



## snowplowpro

Monday doesn't look to be to pleasing if it comes its gonna be rain/sleet mix.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Got a little shy of an inch in Freehold....same thing as others mentioned thigh with guys plowing nothing last night


----------



## Snow Commandor

snowplowpro;1577657 said:


> Monday doesn't look to be to pleasing if it comes its gonna be rain/sleet mix.


Yeah I'm hoping Monday is just another salting event, given that my plow took a dump the other day.


----------



## snowplowpro

Snow commander what happen to the plow and what kind I got friends with plows for sale if its that bad.


----------



## Snow Commandor

snowplowpro;1577885 said:


> Snow commander what happen to the plow and what kind I got friends with plows for sale if its that bad.


The pump went on my Insta-act unit. I'm not buying another plow an this point. I'm just gonna have to get the parts and fix it, but that won't happen in time for Monday's rain sleat event. God forbid if Monday turns out to be a snow event!


----------



## V_Scapes

At this point it looks like northern areas may see a few hours of snow/sleet then changing to freezing rain. Definitley going to be a miserable day if it pans out. travel should be a nightmare as well.


----------



## fatboyNJ

shade tree where about in freehold you live? i live in the boro near the high school..good to see people so close, can always benifit each other in one way or antoher


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Fatboy, very close to you, off of East Freehold between YMCA and rt9. You in landscaping in summer?

What's a good place in Monmouth county area for pallet of bagged salt? Paid 5.08 a bag for last pallet, looking to stop it around and see if better prices out there.


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter Weather Advisory for my area 10am-6pm tommorow


----------



## fatboyNJ

Shade Tree NJ;1578409 said:


> Fatboy, very close to you, off of East Freehold between YMCA and rt9. You in landscaping in summer?
> 
> What's a good place in Monmouth county area for pallet of bagged salt? Paid 5.08 a bag for last pallet, looking to stop it around and see if better prices out there.


yes very close, prob less than a mile...lol small world
and in summer me and my buddy do everything...its side work for me thou. I work full time for aberdeen twp public works. i was cutting grass for a few years but have since stopped. i now stick to trees, hardscaping, etc. 
as far as salt goes im not sure...i sub my trucks out to a buddy during snow since i work for the town

if you see a silver 2nd gen dodge cummins with abnoxios exhaust and a western plow thats me:waving:


----------



## snowplowpro

Who knows about tomorrows storm we need snow they said if we get rain there's gonna b flooding. Maybe its time to start selling sump Pumps or offer a pumping business to pump out people's basements or houses.


----------



## crazyboy

We better have at least one 6-8" storm before winter is over.


----------



## snowplowpro

I'm still waiting for a blizzard never mind 6-8 lol hopefully we get something soon funds are running low and lawn cutting ain't even close yet


----------



## gutter21

Looks like none of you salt. I have made a killing this season with salting. I would rather salt over plow anytime. Your out there for a lot less time and make good money.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1578536 said:


> if you see a silver 2nd gen dodge cummins with abnoxios exhaust and a western plow thats me:waving:


Yeah, Only real men drive dodge cummins trucks with obnoxious exhausts with a western plow, and live in monmouth county...

Don't you wave at me buddy, otherwise I just may stop and smoke my tires at you.....

:laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

forecasted 7am , 1' snow with ice and freezing rain . . . stay tuned


----------



## lilsteve08

Difficult morning and evening commute. Just what I need to screw my other business plans and Monday evening events. Maybe some money to be made on this weird change of temp storm


----------



## snowplowpro

Just when we thought it was gonna snow it turns into a snow/all rain event


----------



## gutter21

What weather do you watch. It was calling for a mix all weekend ?


----------



## snowplowpro

Accuweather


----------



## Len90

A bit off topic, but anyone have any recommendations for a paving company around Monmouth County?


----------



## fatheadon1

Len90 if your looking for a Quality job Eosso Brothers paving is top notch but pricy. If your looking for a fair job at cheaper prices Esposito construction would fit that Description. You can google both Companies and they have websites


----------



## V_Scapes

on and off snow showers here although it was snowing at a good clip this morning, should be interesting to see how much sleet we get, wouldnt take much to make everything real slick.


----------



## rcn971

Angelo's paving is good and so is L&L


----------



## gutter21

Just got back in from salting.......love this typre of storm.....only out for 2 hours and made a ton of $$$$$$$$.....this has been a great season!!!!!


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1579154 said:


> on and off snow showers here although it was snowing at a good clip this morning, should be interesting to see how much sleet we get, wouldnt take much to make everything real slick.


Yeah about 3/4" here- raining now though so no plowing for us....

Are you guys plowing drives out that way?


----------



## bdlawncare

just got in from salting my lots, stuff was fairly slick but nothing too bad... Gunna all be gone tommorow tho


----------



## mkwl

I hate to say it guys, but I'm not really seeing much hope for February.... looking like more of what we've seen so far.... generally warm temps with some fluctuation, but no major snow events to speak of. Granted it's like pulling straws trying to "guess" the weather more than a few days out, but I don't see any major "pattern changes" coming up. Looks like this winter will go down as slightly better than last winter, but still not much of a "winter" to speak of really :crying:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

mkwl;1579408 said:


> I hate to say it guys,......... *Looks like this winter will go down as slightly better than last winter,* but still not much of a "winter" to speak of really :crying:


I guess that depends on perspective, and more importantly location. Last year, by this time, I had 2 plowable events. So far, this winter season..... NONE.

I give it a couple weeks, otherwise, I'm cleaning out the storage unit, and putting the plow away till next November.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1579408 said:


> I hate to say it guys, but I'm not really seeing much hope for February.... looking like more of what we've seen so far.... generally warm temps with some fluctuation, but no major snow events to speak of. Granted it's like pulling straws trying to "guess" the weather more than a few days out, but I don't see any major "pattern changes" coming up. Looks like this winter will go down as slightly better than last winter, but still not much of a "winter" to speak of really :crying:


Dont say that then everyone starts crying!:crying:

I didnt even check any resis, just threw some salt at one of the churches because they called for it. I didnt want to go crazy with salt cause its going to warm up tommorow. Looks like the potential for something sunday?


----------



## lilsteve08

Snow showers in am. Then rain sleet ice. No need to service my lots. What a disappointment. Still didnt get caught up on payments for the work I did so far. Almost 10 years same client. Was always paid as soon as I handed in a bill. Horrible economy


----------



## lilsteve08

Salt and calcium from Saturday did the trick today and then some. I only applied a minimal amount Saturday
_


----------



## mkwl

Dogplow Dodge;1579418 said:


> I guess that depends on perspective, and more importantly location. Last year, by this time, I had 2 plowable events. So far, this winter season..... NONE.
> 
> I give it a couple weeks, otherwise, I'm cleaning out the storage unit, and putting the plow away till next November.


That's true... last year we plowed once the entire winter here in NW Bergen County... have plowed 3x so far this winter.

Yup- I'd be happy to have some snow between now and March 15th... after that I'd like to have spring


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1579434 said:


> Dont say that then everyone starts crying!:crying:
> 
> I didnt even check any resis, just threw some salt at one of the churches because they called for it. I didnt want to go crazy with salt cause its going to warm up tommorow. Looks like the potential for something sunday?


Haha that's true... seems contagious.... like yawns :laughing: Yeah if it were going ot be freezing cold for a couple days I'd probably have done a little scraping and thrown a little salt.... but I'd have a hard time justifying plowing less than an inch (trigger is 2"), when it's supposed to be 45* tomorrow. Although I did see a few guys plowing some drives.... I


----------



## cj7plowing

Len90;1579111 said:


> A bit off topic, but anyone have any recommendations for a paving company around Monmouth County?


Angelos paving red bank 732 741-8965

they are 4 brothers and do a great job.

On another note I had to go out tonight to salt a townhouse association that was on the river with brick driveway on a steep decline. Figured the temp was 35 and the assoc was just being a pain in the ass.

I pulled in slow about 100ft then proceeded to slide another 250ft and almost went in the river  . Had to carpet the place in salt and calcium to bust it up quickly as a car pulled in about ten minutes later and slid down the driveway and almost into my truck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

cj7plowing;1579654 said:


> On another note I had to go out tonight to salt a townhouse association that was on the river with brick driveway on a steep decline. Figured the temp was 35 and the assoc was just being a pain in the ass.
> 
> I pulled in slow about 100ft then proceeded to slide another 250ft and almost went in the river  . Had to carpet the place in salt and calcium to bust it up quickly as a car pulled in about ten minutes later and slid down the driveway and almost into my truck


Well, I guess you're the one who took on that site. Glad I passed on that job...

Good luck, man. Way too much risk for my tastes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea it got pretty slick here last night. One of my churches contacted me last night complaining that the lot was icy even after we salted in the afternoon. so i went out early today and pounded it with calcium chloride and i scraped some of the parking spaces first. Theres really not much you can do when your below your trigger and dealing with temps hovering around freezing. but as soon as the temps came up the lot burned off. just a big PITA.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1580167 said:


> Yea it got pretty slick here last night. One of my churches contacted me last night complaining that the lot was icy even after we salted in the afternoon. so i went out early today and pounded it with calcium chloride and i scraped some of the parking spaces first. Theres really not much you can do when your below your trigger and dealing with temps hovering around freezing. but as soon as the temps came up the lot burned off. just a big PITA.


Well how is the Weather in NJ ? I took a few days and went on a vacation in Fl Miami beach. Sick of the no snow I mean no Decent snow. I am supposed to come back on Saturday. I am wondering if I should or if I should just stay here till spring. I got so aggravated I left. So what you guys think any thing in the making for Feb ? Or more rain.


----------



## Plow Nuts

LAB INC;1580251 said:


> Well how is the Weather in NJ ? I took a few days and went on a vacation in Fl Miami beach. Sick of the no snow I mean no Decent snow. I am supposed to come back on Saturday. I am wondering if I should or if I should just stay here till spring. I got so aggravated I left. So what you guys think any thing in the making for Feb ? Or more rain.


You may as well just stay there. You are not missing anything up here. I have only plowed 1x this year and yet I am exhausted--must be from the constant frustration of lack of snow and weather people who have nothing to do except hype up the rain for tomorrow--REALLY??? Hyping up a rain event in the middle if winter........:realmad:

So much for the predicted "bad winter"


----------



## LAB INC

Plow Nuts;1580369 said:


> You may as well just stay there. You are not missing anything up here. I have only plowed 1x this year and yet I am exhausted--must be from the constant frustration of lack of snow and weather people who have nothing to do except hype up the rain for tomorrow--REALLY??? Hyping up a rain event in the middle if winter........:realmad:
> 
> So much for the predicted "bad winter"


That's what I thought I might just stay hear. I amFrustrated that's why I left. What I hate is how they love it when they say there is no snow. Again not everyone works at a desk. What a joke. Better off hear. This sucks.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm sooo frustrated I may just go up north in search of snow! Anybody wanna' go for a trip to Canada? We could convoy up there with all our plow trucks! Lol!


----------



## fatheadon1

I'm game for a road trip. We'd need to find some guys that have had Enough snow that they want to vacation an we could do their accounts for them


----------



## snowplowpro

Snow Commandor;1580468 said:


> I'm sooo frustrated I may just go up north in search of snow! Anybody wanna' go for a trip to Canada? We could convoy up there with all our plow trucks! Lol!


Count me in


----------



## lilsteve08

I always see the glass half full, always a positive outlook on things, but this winter looks like another lost cause, we need to find another way to make $ in the winter, I've done the firewood and christmas tree thing, not fond of heights for christmas decor (prefer terra firma) so what can we get into fellas???


----------



## Snow Commandor

I could get into the whole snow blower/power equipment repare business. But wait, there's no snow so no one needs there snow blowers fixed! :-\


----------



## LAB INC

Snow Commandor;1580793 said:


> I could get into the whole snow blower/power equipment repare business. But wait, there's no snow so no one needs there snow blowers fixed! :-\


I think I forgot how to use a snow blower it's been two years lol. I am in with you guys when I come back from FL need to take a trip were there is some REAl SNOW. This sucks. Really come on just let us have a good storm be for spring. That to much to ask ? I think I might have a better chance of getting a check in the mail for Million dollars then get snow. Sucks just sucks.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Just saw the long range and it showed snow for Saturday night and Monday night. Kepping my fingers crossed.


----------



## gutter21

Not really sure what you guys are doing wrong.....I have about 40 residential driveways and I work as a sub doing parking lots and salting. I have billed out over $12,000.00 this season with only 2 plow trucks and 1 with a salter.....im not complaining at all.


----------



## V_Scapes

gutter21;1580973 said:


> Not really sure what you guys are doing wrong.....I have about 40 residential driveways and I work as a sub doing parking lots and salting. I have billed out over $12,000.00 this season with only 2 plow trucks and 1 with a salter.....im not complaining at all.


Complaining is the norm in this thread

Where are you located?

Im not complaining too loud either, we've been out about 5 times this season with multiple salt runs, just picked up a second pallet yesterday. This season has been much better than last to say the least.

On the other hand...flooding rains and damaging winds tonight! I cant even see across the street its so foggy right now


----------



## gutter21

im in the wayne area Thumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up

mid winter is friday fellas , plenty of events ahead .


----------



## djt1029

gutter21;1580973 said:


> Not really sure what you guys are doing wrong.....I have about 40 residential driveways and I work as a sub doing parking lots and salting. I have billed out over $12,000.00 this season with only 2 plow trucks and 1 with a salter.....im not complaining at all.


Same thing I've been thinking, theres way too much crying in this thread. I would like a few good 6" + snows but I'm not complaining, these little storms have made me some good money. That said, everyone should stop complaining about snow because it'll come when you least expect it like it always does, and think about giving a hand to those who lost everything in Sandy. There's plenty of people in our state that are still f***ed and could use some help


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1581204 said:


> Same thing I've been thinking, theres way too much crying in this thread. I would like a few good 6" + snows but I'm not complaining, these little storms have made me some good money. That said, everyone should stop complaining about snow because it'll come when you least expect it like it always does, and think about giving a hand to those who lost everything in Sandy. There's plenty of people in our state that are still f***ed and could use some help


Ive actually been thinking about taking a day down the shore to volunteer...dont have much else to do.


----------



## to_buy

I think the real money lately is Generators and Trash Pumps. Mother nature likes rain not snow, if last year and this year are any indication of the October weather.
I am stocking up on generators for next season


----------



## Len90

Went by Point Pleasant today and it is still a mess there. It is pretty much still a ghost town there yet. Lots of houses still being gutted and most of the boardwalk is gone. Jenkinson's claims they will be reopening stuff on the first of Feb. Definitely a lot of work to do if they hope to achieve that goal.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Are we going to get anything this weekend ? I am still down in FL was going to come back Saturday but thought about staying a few more days... I got a call from one of my guys I really have not seen the weather.. Kind of gave up on it so far.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1582192 said:


> Are we going to get anything this weekend ? I am still down in FL was going to come back Saturday but thought about staying a few more days... I got a call from one of my guys I really have not seen the weather.. Kind of gave up on it so far.


In the amount of time it took you to write that you could have looked up multiple weather forecasts.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1582210 said:


> In the amount of time it took you to write that you could have looked up multiple weather forecasts.


I think he just didn't want to miss the chance to complain about the lack of snow again, or wanted to rub in the fact that he's in Florida 

Anyway if you're thinking of going down to help out down the shore i would definitely recommend it. We spent a few days helping out right after the storm hit and it was one of the most gratifying experiences of my life.


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029;1582218 said:


> I think he just didn't want to miss the chance to complain about the lack of snow again, or wanted to rub in the fact that he's in Florida
> 
> Anyway if you're thinking of going down to help out down the shore i would definitely recommend it. We spent a few days helping out right after the storm hit and it was one of the most gratifying experiences of my life.


Naw not trying to be a jerk and rub it in any one face. LoL. I would Rather be in NJ with it snowing. I left Because I got aggravated. I just needed a cool down. I guess you could say I'm kind of scared to look at the weather forecast that's why didn't Bother. I figure maybe if I don't look it will snow. But then again who knows.


----------



## djt1029

LAB INC;1582334 said:


> Naw not trying to be a jerk and rub it in any one face. LoL. I would Rather be in NJ with it snowing. I left Because I got aggravated. I just needed a cool down. I guess you could say I'm kind of scared to look at the weather forecast that's why didn't Bother. I figure maybe if I don't look it will snow. But then again who knows.


Might snow Superbowl Sunday according to what I've heard. Could be interesting if we all have to go out half drunk after the game


----------



## Spool it up

colder than a brass toilet seat in anchorage


----------



## snowplowpro

Well It should definitely snow now I washed all my equipment down last night so it will snow now


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Heard from an amateur weather guy I know, who's more accurate than the real weathermen, that Super Bowl Sunday central NJ could get a few inches. 2 maybe three. Gotta love the timing of the snow gods, maybe it's a preview for the blizzard we are getting durning Super Bowl 2014. And yes I am predicting a blizzard a year out!


----------



## bdlawncare

hey idc giants arent in it let it SNOW!


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm so broke these days I don't even see how I can afford to go to the bar to watch the big game!


----------



## bdlawncare

a few inches would be really nice for all of us, hurting or not


----------



## Spool it up

here it comes s jersey , n md , n delaware. nothing mentioned on the 11pm news

Special Weather Statement
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1149 PM EST THU JAN 31 2013

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ016-021>025-010900-
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SALEM-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...PENNSVILLE...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY
1149 PM EST THU JAN 31 2013

...A 2 TO 6 HOUR PERIOD OF SIGNIFICANT SNOW WILL HAMPER TRAVEL ACROSS
DELAWARE...EASTERN MARYLAND AND SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY DURING THE FRIDAY
MORNING COMMUTE...

MOTORISTS SHOULD BE PREPARED FOR RAPIDLY DETERIORATING ROAD CONDITIONS
AND VISIBILITY LIMITED TO ONE HALF MILE IN A SNOW EVENT OCCURRING BETWEEN
6 AND 10 FRIDAY MORNING.

SNOW AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ARE LIKELY WITH POTENTIAL FOR A NARROW
BAND OF 3 INCH AMOUNTS. MOST OF THE SNOW WILL FALLING IN 3 TO 4 HOURS
FRIDAY MORNING.

THE SNOW WILL BE FOLLOWED NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS NEAR 40 MPH DURING
MIDDAY.

*MORE DETAILS WILL BE ISSUED IN OUR 330 AM FORECASTS.*

$$

DRAG 
__________________
Parking Area Maintenance & Solutions
610 724 0684


----------



## bdlawncare

I dont think we will see anything up here in northern nj with this storm


----------



## djt1029

bdlawncare;1582689 said:


> hey idc giants arent in it let it SNOW!


I'm with you there, I plow 2 sports bars though so it could be interesting


----------



## bdlawncare

looks like you wont be the only drunk 1 driving then.. Just messin. But def should be interesting trying to plow if that many people are driving around from bars and parties ect. Does anyone have an idea of when this storm is supposed to hit?


----------



## Snow Commandor

bdlawncare;1582783 said:


> I dont think we will see anything up here in northern nj with this storm


Looks like you're right BD.  I guess we'll be the drunks that get to go home & rest our heads while our South Jersey friends go run over some drunks with their plow trucks! Lol!


----------



## V_Scapes

possible 1-2" sunday then another chance of a light event tuesday. looks like these clippers are going to be parading through the area for alittle bit. As long as i get to throw some salt ill be happy, just got a new pallet i need to get rid of.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

I see that it looks like its going to get warm around Feb 10 about 48 Sweet thats cool... Nice winter. Guess feb is going to be a wash out to just about.


----------



## gutter21

Wow.....Its February 1st and your calling for a wash out....lets see.....there is a event predicted for this Sunday and Tuesday? Don't think its a wash out....."O wait I looked at next years winter prediction and its going to be warm" HAHAHAHAH )......Stop the complaining and deal with it.....Don't look more then 4 days in advance....You wont get anywhere....its been a fantastic season this year....If you don't think so your doing something wrong 
Thumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

I just love when there is lots of snow.. Your right I should not look at the weather when I look at the long range it makes me nuts. I have made money this its been better then last year. But I like when we get some nice storms. I guess we will see...


----------



## bdlawncare

I get where lab is coming from, this winter has been good $ wise with the little pushes and saltings, but I am still craving a nice foot or more of powder to really get the plowing blood moving, oh yah and the money! lol


----------



## LAB INC

*snow*

That's right my friend... same with me money has been good just would like a nice storm. I guess time will tell. I would like to get one good one be for spring. That's not asking to much.


----------



## V_Scapes

gutter21;1583126 said:


> Wow.....Its February 1st and your calling for a wash out....lets see.....there is a event predicted for this Sunday and Tuesday? Don't think its a wash out....."O wait I looked at next years winter prediction and its going to be warm" HAHAHAHAH )......Stop the complaining and deal with it.....Don't look more then 4 days in advance....You wont get anywhere....its been a fantastic season this year....If you don't think so your doing something wrong
> Thumbs Up


Couldnt have said it better.

I also see something in the extended forecast for friday, go figure i have to go to Rutgers for a class.

Im more than happy with 2-3" events, hit everything once and your done with minimal stress on the trucks.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, we had a plow worthy event this morning til noon. I work for the Board of Education in my town. We have 11 schools. We had 3-4 " or a little more.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Well I'm pretty sure we won't be getting any plowable snow up here in North Jersey this weekend. Reason being, I just diagnosed & fixed my problematic plow this afternoon! Sorry guys but I think I may have jinxted it for this weekend!


----------



## herb1001

I am hearing possible 1-4 for us Sunday morning statewide.


----------



## bdlawncare

Im seeing something tom night into sunday morning. But did not hear anything in terms of accumulations except for weatherbug.com they said possible 1-2" total sat night- sundayl. I'm Just hoping it stays cold and we can use the backpack blowers! There was no snow in the forecast for saturday night so i bought tickets to a concert in the city. Go figures I check the forecast tonight and it says possible inch into sunday morning... Great! Looks like I will be up all night tomorrow. Go party hard, come home and plow snow take a nice long nap wake up and plow again if we get something sunday night. Damn weathermen, f***ing **** up.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks like we will be going out to plow late Sunday night after we get drunk @ the S B parties! But don't worry. This system is going to bipass us this weekend. How do I know this u ask? Because I just fixed the weak ground connection to my plow that had been giving me trouble for the past few snow events. Sorry guys, u can blame me if we don't get anything out of this snow event. But u can thank me when u get to go home and go to sleep after the big game! Lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Weatherbug just gave me some hope.

1 inch of accumulation starting this afternoon. 2-4" tomorrow.


I may just have something to do this weekend other than b!tch about no snow...:laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

1-4" is an EXTREMELY optimistic prediction. i think we can count on an event like the last one..coating to 1" minus the freezing rain. MAYBE someone in higher elevations could come close to 2". With that being said ill definitely be pre treating before dusk.


----------



## ygim

Maybe an inch up here.


----------



## crazyboy

1-3 is what I'm going with.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

1-4" is what I am hearing for my area ( Monmouth ) but looking at radar I don't really see 4" coming out of it unless it just stops over nj.

Anyone know who's open Sundays for a pallet of salt? ( slim chance ). Running lower than I like to be with snow forecasted.


----------



## Andy96XLT

My predictions: I'll have to pull the broom out of the shed and sweep... That's about it


----------



## Spool it up

.

*

Philly *

..WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM EST SUNDAY.

* LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA...AS WELL AS PARTS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3 INCHES...WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS IN MERCER COUNTY NEW JERSEY.

* TIMING...LIGHT SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION EARLY THIS EVENING...THEN BECOME STEADIER LATE THIS EVENING THROUGH THE OVERNIGHT HOURS INTO SUNDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL BECOME MORE INTERMITTENT EARLY SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

* IMPACTS...UNTREATED DRIVING AND WALKING SURFACES WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLICK. THIS COULD LEAD TO LOCALLY HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS.

* WINDS...SOUTHWEST 5 TO 10 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE UPPER 20S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

&&


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

There will be pockets of deeper snow, or so they're predicting is possible.

http://www.nj.com/weather-guy/index.ssf/2013/02/super_snow_sunday_light_snow_e.html

Bring it on, supersnow sunday ! Better than watching some football game......any Thumbs Up day.


----------



## snowplowpro

Shade Tree NJ;1584183 said:


> 1-4" is what I am hearing for my area ( Monmouth ) but looking at radar I don't really see 4" coming out of it unless it just stops over nj.
> 
> Anyone know who's open Sundays for a pallet of salt? ( slim chance ). Running lower than I like to be with snow forecasted.


What part of Jersey are you in I know of a place but its up in oak ridge if he has any left.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Based out of freehold. I have enough for what's forecasted I just always like to have double what is needed, old Boy Scout training kicking in lol. Should have just went on Friday and picked up a pallet full but figured would be dusting


----------



## V_Scapes

I heard some guys use home depot, not sure what type your looking for but supposedly they give you a discount for buying a full pallet. go talk to someone at the contractor desk.

Light snow here, everything has a dusting on it already.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Yeh Home Depot/lowes is going to be a last resort if needed
Thanks


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Started to flurry here about a half hour ago.


----------



## ppandr

1/2" on the ground and state sub tandems are lined up on rt 78/ 31. Seriously? Are they gonna plow the salt off? Tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## fatheadon1

Ha my friends dad subs for the state an has been sitting on stand by in a parking lot off rt 34 in Matawan since 430 huge waist of tax money


----------



## crazyboy

Couple weeks ago we had a possible snow forecast, saw 3 triaxle dumps hanging out in a parking lot for hours. We only got rain. Think I'm in the wrong area of the business.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Shade Tree NJ;1584283 said:


> Based out of freehold. I have enough for what's forecasted I just always like to have double what is needed, old Boy Scout training kicking in lol. Should have just went on Friday and picked up a pallet full but figured would be dusting


I was supposed to go and buy a pallet of rock salt Friday afernoon but I got caught up in trouble-shooting & fixing the bad ground on my plow! Luckily I was abil to go pick up a pallet in Lodi this morning.


----------



## ygim

Snow Commandor;1584432 said:


> I was supposed to go and buy a pallet of rock salt Friday afernoon but I got caught up in trouble-shooting & fixing the bad ground on my plow! Luckily I was abil to go pick up a pallet in Lodi this morning.


 how much for pallet?


----------



## Snow Commandor

crazyboy;1584394 said:


> Couple weeks ago we had a possible snow forecast, saw 3 triaxle dumps hanging out in a parking lot for hours. We only got rain. Think I'm in the wrong area of the business.


About an hr ago I saw an army of like 50 tri-axel dumps all sitting in a parking lot, here in Bergen County where we only expect to get up to one inch by tomorrow! Wonder where they're supposed to be plowing?


----------



## Snow Commandor

Shade Tree NJ;1584314 said:


> Yeh Home Depot/lowes is going to be a last resort if needed
> Thanks


Hemmo' Depo sucks. Even if u can get a discount for a pallet, you have to jump through flying hoops just to get them to load the pallet on the truck for u! And its always been my experience that they generally cary 25lb bags of ice melt & not too much 50 pounders. But again its just a last resort!


----------



## Snow Commandor

ygim;1584436 said:


> how much for pallet?


Not sure but I think it was something like $275 with tax. I wasn't the one paying for it so I can't remember for certain.


----------



## ppandr

1/2" on the ground and state sub tandems are lined up on rt 78/ 31. Seriously? Are they gonna plow the salt off? Tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## crazyboy

1/2" on the ground down here.


----------



## Len90

fatheadon1;1584381 said:


> Ha my friends dad subs for the state an has been sitting on stand by in a parking lot off rt 34 in Matawan since 430 huge waist of tax money


That HAS to be Eosso you are talking about. Drove down 34 earlier and they were sitting in the bowling alley lot. Another massive group of tri axle trucks sitting by the vacant Lowe's in Old Bridge (by 9 and 34).

I seriously think working for the state DOT is looking better and better each winter. Saw trucks out at 3 in the afternoon and snow didn't start until 5 hours after that. They seem to be just driving up and down oversalting everything once again. Can't believe how much money has been wasted this year in paying subs to sit on standby and in material used.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Len90;1584490 said:


> That HAS to be Eosso you are talking about. Drove down 34 earlier and they were sitting in the bowling alley lot. Another massive group of tri axle trucks sitting by the vacant Lowe's in Old Bridge (by 9 and 34).
> 
> I seriously think working for the state DOT is looking better and better each winter. Saw trucks out at 3 in the afternoon and snow didn't start until 5 hours after that. They seem to be just driving up and down oversalting everything once again. Can't believe how much money has been wasted this year in paying subs to sit on standby and in material used.


Our NJ tax dollars hard @ work! Lol!


----------



## Spool it up

stopped home for a samwich ......visibility .....100 miles..... lmbo


----------



## rcn971

About an inch on the ground here...just got back from salting my one site.


----------



## fatheadon1

The state must have realized the storm was not as big as they were planing for an cut their sub trucks. Ibs had 10+ roll offs an dump trucks tearing down the highway behind my house in the last 20 min all with state plows in the air


----------



## forestfireguy

Just salted our stuff and going to catch a nap now instead of through the big game....was behind a state truck on a highway on ramp he was moving pretty slow and was making sparks with his scraping I dont know what....and dropping loads of salt. Way to keep the budget justified boys!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We had a little over an inch.


----------



## lilsteve08

Maybe an inch in Haledon as I look out my window, Kinda a good thing since the diesel was parked too far away from an electrical source to plug in block heater and backup gasser became a lot truck only this year. Diesels have the torque and less fuel consumption, just need to be plugged in which can be a pain if under 32 degrees out.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Not even half an inch here in Tnek. Gentlemen..... Start your back pack blowers!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

That's how I cleared off my truck this morning...... Dry light powder just leaf blowed off....Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow Commandor

Glad I put the plow on last night! Maybe if I'd left it off we would get something plowable for once!


----------



## FordFisherman

Talk of a Norlun trough setting up this afternoon somewhere between C. Jersey and Long Island. Its anyones guess where cause the weather guys cant pin it down.


----------



## V_Scapes

I heard we might get another quick burst of snow.

went out and checked lots around 430am. happy i pre treated everything. back in bed an hour later lol


----------



## Andy96XLT

just a dusting here...


----------



## Spool it up

pixie dust . again


----------



## lilsteve08

Supposedly the storm was moisture starved, one weather channel was bragging about "S-NO-W" Big Deal, they get paid if right or qrong, we only get paid if it snows... Still have faith though, we should get at least one plowable statewide snow before fake groundhog spring, Thay hold up a zoo animal on an overcast day and say oh he didn't see his shadow, HE NEEDS Sun to see his shadow, Duh!!!


----------



## gutter21

Great storm. Was out for 10 hours salting. Hit 15 lots and made a ton of money with no hard plowing on the truck. Love it. I hope they are all like this.!!!!! $$$$$$$


----------



## ppandr

gutter21;1585182 said:


> Great storm. Was out for 10 hours salting. Hit 15 lots and made a ton of money with no hard plowing on the truck. Love it. I hope they are all like this.!!!!! $$$$$$$


You were out for 10 hours? Salting 15 lots? What would you actually do if it really snowed? You hope all events are like this? I'm not complaining....I'm just curious of your business model...and growing tired your instigating posts directed at other guys who are having a difficult season. How do you manage to service 15 lots that take 10 hours to salt @ an 1" when you get 6" of snow?


----------



## gutter21

You must be one if the idiots that ***** on hear all the time. I'm sick of hearing about all the complaining. This is New Jersey not Alaska. I've been doing this over 10 years and this is how the state is. This is not anything new. If you know joe to run a business then you would know that you make more money salting then plowing. To date I have billed out over $13,000 this season. I think that is a good season. You may not think so but I do. There is just to much *****ing going on and in sick of hearing it. Everyone that is *****ing say they don't count I. This has income. Then stop the complaining. As for the 15 lots. I also subcontractsnd spread over 40 yards of salt over these 15 lots in 2 different counties in northern nj. When plowing I don't do all the lots but I hussle and take what I can get so I will brag about having a fantastic since all that I read about is how ****y the season is. People either need a lesson on how this business works or stop the complaining and take what you can get and work hard for it.


----------



## gutter21

Sorry for the rant and the poor grammar. I'm a little tipsy and tired. Hahahaa. Bring on the 1" storms , I'm ready toile more money while the lazy landscapers sit and *****.


----------



## fatheadon1

nj dot on stand by on rt 35 in keyport about an hour ago. I would love to know what weather they use.


----------



## crazyboy

Looks like we may see another coating before morning.


----------



## bdlawncare

I think what ppandr is trying to say is that if you hope all the storms are 1" you must have your depth charts backwards.. Because last time I checked I make way more $$ when we get a lot of snow as opposed to little storms... If you know anything about snow business you should also know that PLOWING + SALTING = more money than SALTING alone.. If not PPANDR was right you have your business model upside down and ass backwards. Im not trying to pick on you, and not saying you have your biz model set up like that, just stating a fact. I think its great that you are happy with these smaller storms, cuz in the end you have to work with what cards you are dealt, right?


----------



## ppandr

I do all my own salting and plow with my employees. I am having an ok year as well thanks to a major seasonal....but my billing per storm increases 300-600% depending on snowfall when we are plowing. It also gets my guys much needed extra income above their 40+ hours. So little to no snow hurts everyone's bottom line. The reason I replied specifically to your post was twofold. First you are clearly either arrogant or an instigator to be bragging here on this board over and over about how well you are doing considering that most guys here are not doing as well. Second 10 hours to just salt your lots is a incredibly long time that most clients wouldn't tolerate that leaves them and you open for litigation when you take 6-10 hours to just salt those at the end of your route. I know that my commercial clients expect a faster turn around. Where and what kind of accounts are they?


----------



## ppandr

Maybe we should move this discussion to the commercial board and let some of the other big boys weigh in....


----------



## rcn971

Coming down pretty good here right now. Drove through my one complex and it looks like we are going to salt again tonight.


----------



## gutter21

This is how I look at things. In a 1 inch storm. I am out there a lot less storm making good money. I am a subcontractor and can get as little or as much work as I like. In the 10 hours I was in 3 counties salting small complexes to huge complexes that would take 4 to 5 tons. I get paid per site. I also have 40 residentials and 2 of my own lots. Im not trying to brag at all it's just annoying hearing all of the complaining when there is plenty of money to be made. Also most of these accounts are businesses that are closed on weekends so they do not need to be done right away. Im going to other threads and other sites to discuss no weather. I can't stand all of the *****ing in this thread. On that note. Hope you all have your dream storm while I am happy with what ever comes my way!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

gutter21;1585536 said:


> I can't stand all of the *****ing in this thread.


If you can't stand all the *****ing on this thread, then stop *****ing about people *****ing on this thread, and put the tread on IGNORE.

You're doing well.... ? Well good for you. You must be doing something right.

For others who aren't doing well because they base their income on actual snow and not salt placement, this thread is a place for them to comment, complain, vent their frustrations, and hope for change. If you cannot tolerate their "oh, whoa is me attitude", then go salt something and make yourself feel better.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Working primarily as a sub with just one small lot of my own and a few residentials I don't make money with these little dustings. I get paid by the hr & these little teaser dustings only yield 2 hrs on the clock as a sub, if that. I guess its my own fault for not hooking up with a bigger better company that would have more work for me. Oh well. There's always next year.


----------



## djt1029

gutter21;1585536 said:


> This is how I look at things. In a 1 inch storm. I am out there a lot less storm making good money. I am a subcontractor and can get as little or as much work as I like. In the 10 hours I was in 3 counties salting small complexes to huge complexes that would take 4 to 5 tons. I get paid per site. I also have 40 residentials and 2 of my own lots. Im not trying to brag at all it's just annoying hearing all of the complaining when there is plenty of money to be made. Also most of these accounts are businesses that are closed on weekends so they do not need to be done right away. Im going to other threads and other sites to discuss no weather. I can't stand all of the *****ing in this thread. On that note. Hope you all have your dream storm while I am happy with what ever comes my way!


40 yards of salt per storm as a sub, 40 residentials and some commercials of your own and you billed out 13k all season? Might want to look at your numbers.


----------



## rcn971

djt1029;1585815 said:


> 40 yards of salt per storm as a sub, 40 residentials and some commercials of your own and you billed out 13k all season? Might want to look at your numbers.[/
> 
> I think he meant that he has totaled out 40 yards so far. So....based on that he is charging around $240 per ton. That doesn't sound cheap to me.


----------



## V_Scapes

I think everyone is getting alittle stir crazy...

Anyway..expect more of the same for tonight and tommorow night. Actually south of 78 may get more than a coating tonight, possible 1-2" according to Ch 7. Friday looks like it has the potential to be a slopfest.

Im usually optomistic when it comes to snow but time is running thin, im thinking of getting my maintenance contracts out within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## PALS Landscapin

I hear you on that VSCAPES. I been doing commercial bids all winter.


----------



## cj7plowing

well looks like a dusting tonight into the a tomorrow. Friday looks messy, some are talking large storm for friday but it looks to warm for me. The one model is showing a decent storm at hr120. anyone see the models for friday and agree or disagree?


----------



## crazyboy

cj7plowing;1586105 said:


> well looks like a dusting tonight into the a tomorrow. Friday looks messy, some are talking large storm for friday but it looks to warm for me. The one model is showing a decent storm at hr120. anyone see the models for friday and agree or disagree?


I think tonight is going to be a bit more than a dusting here. Around 1". Friday is looking warm, but kind of far off.


----------



## Spool it up

here we go again . . . . . . .no business like snow businessThumbs Up



...ACCUMULATING SNOW TO AFFECT MUCH OF THE REGION TONIGHT...

A QUICK MOVING SYSTEM WILL TRACK ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT, PRODUCING A PERIOD OF SNOW FROM WEST TO EAST. THE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE ON THE LIGHT SIDE WITH TOTALS OF GENERALLY 1.0 TO 1.5 INCHES. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR AN AREA OF HEAVIER SNOW TO DEVELOP FOR A TIME ACROSS A PORTION OF OUR REGION, AND THIS WOULD BE IN THE FORM OF AN EAST TO WEST ORIENTATED BAND. IF THIS OCCURS, SNOWFALL RATES WOULD BE LOCALLY HIGHER FOR A TIME OTHERWISE A LIGHT INTENSITY SNOW IS ANTICIPATED.

THE COLD AIR THAT IS IN PLACE COMBINED WITH A COLD GROUND WILL RESULT IN THE SNOW STICKING TO UNTREATED SURFACES IMMEDIATELY. THIS WILL RESULT IN QUICKLY DEVELOPING SLICK CONDITIONS DURING THE NIGHT. UNTREATED ROADS AND WALKWAYS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED, RESULTING IN AREAS OF SLIPPERY TRAVEL.

WHILE DRIVING USE CAUTION AND BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES DURING THE COURSE OF TONIGHT. DRIVE AT A SLOWER SPEED AND USE EXTRA CAUTION, ESPECIALLY WHEN TRAVELING ON BRIDGES AND OTHER ELEVATED SURFACES AS THEY TEND TO BECOME EVEN MORE SLIPPERY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO END PRIOR TO


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1586084 said:


> I think everyone is getting alittle stir crazy...
> 
> Anyway..expect more of the same for tonight and tommorow night. Actually south of 78 may get more than a coating tonight, possible 1-2" according to Ch 7. Friday looks like it has the potential to be a slopfest.
> 
> Im usually optomistic when it comes to snow but time is running thin, im thinking of getting my maintenance contracts out within the next 2 weeks.


Yeah looks like this winter is gonna go down as a mediocre one at best  Oh well... let's hope for an early spring so we can get to 'scaping! I've been getting my maintenance contracts out for the last few weeks- gotta get all my tax stuff in order now


----------



## Snow Commandor

Spool it up;1586188 said:


> here we go again . . . . . . .no business like snow businessThumbs Up
> 
> ...ACCUMULATING SNOW TO AFFECT MUCH OF THE REGION TONIGHT...
> 
> A QUICK MOVING SYSTEM WILL TRACK ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT, PRODUCING A PERIOD OF SNOW FROM WEST TO EAST. THE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE ON THE LIGHT SIDE WITH TOTALS OF GENERALLY 1.0 TO 1.5 INCHES. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR AN AREA OF HEAVIER SNOW TO DEVELOP FOR A TIME ACROSS A PORTION OF OUR REGION, AND THIS WOULD BE IN THE FORM OF AN EAST TO WEST ORIENTATED BAND. IF THIS OCCURS, SNOWFALL RATES WOULD BE LOCALLY HIGHER FOR A TIME OTHERWISE A LIGHT INTENSITY SNOW IS ANTICIPATED.
> 
> THE COLD AIR THAT IS IN PLACE COMBINED WITH A COLD GROUND WILL RESULT IN THE SNOW STICKING TO UNTREATED SURFACES IMMEDIATELY. THIS WILL RESULT IN QUICKLY DEVELOPING SLICK CONDITIONS DURING THE NIGHT. UNTREATED ROADS AND WALKWAYS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED, RESULTING IN AREAS OF SLIPPERY TRAVEL.
> 
> WHILE DRIVING USE CAUTION AND BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES DURING THE COURSE OF TONIGHT. DRIVE AT A SLOWER SPEED AND USE EXTRA CAUTION, ESPECIALLY WHEN TRAVELING ON BRIDGES AND OTHER ELEVATED SURFACES AS THEY TEND TO BECOME EVEN MORE SLIPPERY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO END PRIOR TO


I'm thinking all my lots that I salted the other night won't even get any accumulation @ all. Looks like I won't even be going out to salt my lots tonight.


----------



## ppandr

rcn971;1585878 said:


> djt1029;1585815 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 yards of salt per storm as a sub, 40 residentials and some commercials of your own and you billed out 13k all season? Might want to look at your numbers.[/
> 
> I think he meant that he has totaled out 40 yards so far. So....based on that he is charging around $240 per ton. That doesn't sound cheap to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## ppandr

No....surely reads to me 40 per event. Do the math on that. 10 hours for a 1" event is a long time.....

I'm not going STIR CRAZY but I am going to call out someone who is intentionally being abrasive to those who need this income or only plow etc. Not everyone has the opportunity that he supposedly does....although to me it doesn't add up.


----------



## rcn971

That would mean he put down (2) tri axles of salt by himself in 10 hours across (2) counties on commercial lots and not roadways. That would be a stretch. But, the numbers make sense with what I interpreted him as saying. I think most guys around here at least, get around $225 per ton, so if he was pricing based on local averages he would have billed out almost $13k that night by itself. If it was 40yds per occurrence his billing number for the season here should be somewhere around $40k to date not $13k as he states. He did say he was a "little tipsy" lol. For all of our sakes, I hope I am right.


----------



## Spool it up

Spool it up;1586188 said:


> here we go again . . . . . . .no business like snow businessThumbs Up
> 
> ...ACCUMULATING SNOW TO AFFECT MUCH OF THE REGION TONIGHT...
> 
> A QUICK MOVING SYSTEM WILL TRACK ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT, PRODUCING A PERIOD OF SNOW FROM WEST TO EAST. THE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE ON THE LIGHT SIDE WITH TOTALS OF GENERALLY 1.0 TO 1.5 INCHES. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR AN AREA OF HEAVIER SNOW TO DEVELOP FOR A TIME ACROSS A PORTION OF OUR REGION, AND THIS WOULD BE IN THE FORM OF AN EAST TO WEST ORIENTATED BAND. IF THIS OCCURS, SNOWFALL RATES WOULD BE LOCALLY HIGHER FOR A TIME OTHERWISE A LIGHT INTENSITY SNOW IS ANTICIPATED.
> 
> THE COLD AIR THAT IS IN PLACE COMBINED WITH A COLD GROUND WILL RESULT IN THE SNOW STICKING TO UNTREATED SURFACES IMMEDIATELY. THIS WILL RESULT IN QUICKLY DEVELOPING SLICK CONDITIONS DURING THE NIGHT. UNTREATED ROADS AND WALKWAYS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED, RESULTING IN AREAS OF SLIPPERY TRAVEL.
> 
> WHILE DRIVING USE CAUTION AND BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES DURING THE COURSE OF TONIGHT. DRIVE AT A SLOWER SPEED AND USE EXTRA CAUTION, ESPECIALLY WHEN TRAVELING ON BRIDGES AND OTHER ELEVATED SURFACES AS THEY TEND TO BECOME EVEN MORE SLIPPERY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO END PRIOR TO


*absolutely nothing fell outta the sky . . . . im thinking about a career in meteorology . *:laughing::laughing:


----------



## crazyboy

Dusting here, my lots had enough salt to keep it from accumulating.


----------



## blk90s13

We got slammed in Howell with a dusting !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

On the bright side....




It sure looks pretty outside with all that snow on the trees / ground / plants and garbage cans....Thumbs Up


----------



## shovelracer

Event number 11 here. Enough to salt 90% of the route.


----------



## bdlawncare

enough to throw down some salt at the commercials. They were calling for an inch in my region of bergan for tue night into wed, but now they are saying little to no accumulation.


----------



## V_Scapes

Next to nothing here, didnt even bother checking the lots.


----------



## mkwl

We got a very light dusting here in NW Bergen County- no salting necessary though as all my salted drives were just wet from Sunday's Salting Thumbs Up


----------



## mkwl

And actually it's very lightly snowing here- very small flakes and very few of them... but hey- better than nothing! 

Weather.com (which I rarely even check, but decided to just for the he** of it) is saying 70% chance of snow (not snow showers, flurries or otherwise teasing), but actual SNOW.... anyone else thinking we'll get something in the Friday Timeframe?


----------



## V_Scapes

Still a very fine snow here also.

Friday is still up in the air but seems to have more of a potential than these clippers. maybe a repeat of 12.26.12?


----------



## captadamnj

12Z euro says get your tirechains on up north for the weekend. Whether or not it verifies, gonna be fun for a couple days to watch this.


----------



## V_Scapes

captadamnj;1587029 said:


> 12Z euro says get your tirechains on up north for the weekend. Whether or not it verifies, gonna be fun for a couple days to watch this.


I was just reading the AmericanWX forum and those guys are getting pretty excited over it too.


----------



## captadamnj

V_Scapes;1587050 said:


> I was just reading the AmericanWX forum and those guys are getting pretty excited over it too.


Pretty excited?? Ha ha, they are going nuts. I think the site has more hits in the past 30 minutes than in the past 3 months.


----------



## bdlawncare

While this winter has been far from great... It is still a huge improvement over last year! I am hoping we will get an actual storm friday, while I don't think it will be anything over 4" I hope we at least get enough snow where I can plow my entire route. Keeping the fingers crossed. Does anyone have anything going on in their region later tonight? Weatherbug, was saying possibly an inch or so, but they have been moving the accumulations around.


----------



## V_Scapes

captadamnj;1587054 said:


> Pretty excited?? Ha ha, they are going nuts. I think the site has more hits in the past 30 minutes than in the past 3 months.


I didnt know you read that too. When those weenies are getting amped up you know its something that has potential!



bdlawncare;1587066 said:


> While this winter has been far from great... It is still a huge improvement over last year! I am hoping we will get an actual storm friday, while I don't think it will be anything over 4" I hope we at least get enough snow where I can plow my entire route. Keeping the fingers crossed. Does anyone have anything going on in their region later tonight? Weatherbug, was saying possibly an inch or so, but they have been moving the accumulations around.


Tonight should be a repeat of last. And why dont you think we arent getting more than 4"???


----------



## srl28

Up in Sussex county right now and it just started snowing pretty hard again, out of the blue. Our weather service is showing quite the mess for Friday into Saturday. Still quite early but...

These quick salt events have been nice to say the least.


----------



## captadamnj

Been a great week for anyone with salting work no doubt.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

I'll take a winter full of these little dustings all winter long, not out for crazy amount of hours, doing all $alting alone and not beating the truck to death.


----------



## bdlawncare

Vscapes- Because at least the models i looked @ had bergen in the 1-3" range... And not to mention every time they say we are going to get any decent accumulation the storm winds up taking a different path and we get next to nothing... Also temps aren't looking great for heavy accumulation. I am definitely hoping we get a decent storm, but I will not judge 3 days in advance, I may take their word come friday afternoon, when its already snowing.Thumbs Up


----------



## Andy96XLT

I'm feeling good about Friday or Saturday. My reasoning... My girlfriend is supposed to move into her new place. You're welcome guys. Haha


----------



## ppandr

At least they aren't over hyping the snow amounts. In my experience it takes a long time to drive the temps up after such a prolonged period of cold plus column cooling. Thursday night still staying cold....seriously doubting 41 for me on Friday.


----------



## JPMAKO

Looks like an interesting pattern shaping up for us over the next couple of weeks.Thumbs Up


----------



## bdlawncare

I know all of the weather sites are far from perfect, but I am beginning to like weatherbug.com they seem decently accurate. At least for my area the last couple storms.


----------



## LAB INC

JPMAKO;1587309 said:


> Looks like an interesting pattern shaping up for us over the next couple of weeks.Thumbs Up


Does this mean a good pattern or bad. I hope one with snow. ???


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

bdlawncare;1587394 said:


> I know all of the weather sites are far from perfect, but I am beginning to like weatherbug.com they seem decently accurate. At least for my area the last couple storms.


I recently switched from weather.com to weatherbug. I use it on my smartphone.

I agree that for the most part, weatherbug is pretty accurate, and has a lot more information available than it's predecessor that I used to use. More user friendly, I would say as well.

It's raining here, with the occasional flake.


----------



## bdlawncare

yup, Ive always watched weather.com accuweather.com weatherbug.com and wxdave1 on youtube... Also keep an eye on firsthandweather.com 

Recently though, Ive completely stopped following weather.com and accuweather.com cuz they seem to be dead wrong everytime.


----------



## JPMAKO

LAB INC;1587420 said:


> Does this mean a good pattern or bad. I hope one with snow. ???


Come on this is Plow Site
A "good" or "favorable for snow" pattern is emerging towards the end of this week.
The teleconnections are looking good (AO/NAO, PNA, MJO) We are starting to see more blocking in the North coupled with a stronger Southern stream which will provide the necessary element's (Cold Canadian Air, Southern Moisture) to produce some decent events.
Hopefully everything stays in place and we can salvage what is left of this season over the next month or so.


----------



## LAB INC

JPMAKO;1587454 said:


> Come on this is Plow Site
> A "good" or "favorable for snow" pattern is emerging towards the end of this week.
> The teleconnections are looking good (AO/NAO, PNA, MJO) We are starting to see more blocking in the North coupled with a stronger Southern stream which will provide the necessary element's (Cold Canadian Air, Southern Moisture) to produce some decent events.
> Hopefully everything stays in place and we can salvage what is left of this season over the next month or so.


I hope so...... I stopped looking at the weather. A buddy of mine told me it was going to get warm and rain. I hope he is wrong and we make up with some good storms.


----------



## Andy96XLT

All the news stations say it will be snow then rain then maybe some more snow so that'll keep the accumulations down but it's really anyone's guess this far out. im not getting my hopes up until Thursdays forecast p


----------



## Len90

Right now we need to look for a stronger HP up in Canada to provide some blocking to keep the temps down... In 2011 they were consistently stronger than modeled and lead to more snow over mixing or rain. Option 2: Stronger and more dominant northern stream. 

Even if this works out to be a backend snow with 2-4 possibly 3-6 it would still be a nice thing to have over these underperforming clippers that have turned our roads completely white with the state salt.


----------



## snowplowpro

Northern NJ weather authority
Models are showing 8+ for nnj the just came out with the new models late last nite


----------



## snowplowpro

And there calling it a nor'easter lol


----------



## Spool it up

snowplowpro;1587887 said:


> Northern NJ weather authority
> Models are showing 8+ for nnj the just came out with the new models late last nite


millimeters?:laughing:


----------



## captadamnj

Len90;1587791 said:


> Right now we need to look for a stronger HP up in Canada to provide some blocking to keep the temps down... In 2011 they were consistently stronger than modeled and lead to more snow over mixing or rain. Option 2: Stronger and more dominant northern stream.
> 
> Even if this works out to be a backend snow with 2-4 possibly 3-6 it would still be a nice thing to have over these underperforming clippers that have turned our roads completely white with the state salt.


If the Northern stream stays dominant, then we get a more southerly flow and will see more rain and less precipitation overall. If the Northern stream can dig far enough south and can transfer to/phase with the Southern stream early enough allowing it to close off, the flow comes out of the North and we see significant snows courtesy of the cold conveyor belt. This is the big wildcard right now.

Overnite modeling showed some slowing of the system near Montauk which would be great for the area if it came to fruition.

I don't know what it's going to do. Suffice it to say everything is on the table from measuring with toothpicks to yardsticks in parts of the state.


----------



## bdlawncare

when i checked yesterday, one model had us in NNJ getting nothing and the other we were in the 6-12" Have not checked the models yet this morning... Are they looking positive?


----------



## JPMAKO

bdlawncare;1587974 said:


> when i checked yesterday, one model had us in NNJ getting nothing and the other we were in the 6-12" Have not checked the models yet this morning... Are they looking positive?


Take this with a grain of salt but the potential is definitely there!


----------



## V_Scapes

I would think theyll have a decent hold on whats going to come out of friday by tonight, especially since the storm is supposed to hit early friday. Boston area already has winter storm watch in effect. If this storm gets going like they say, anyone that plows in boston is in for a very long weekend.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wow. did that map just come out? upton has a map of us in the 4-6" range.


----------



## bdlawncare

nothing i hate more than plowing during the day with all the idiots on the road and in my parking lots. but hey I will take it, its snow.


----------



## ppandr

Slippery this am...$$$$


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## V_Scapes

ppandr;1587983 said:


> Slippery this am...$$$$


Same here, parking lots had a good coating on them. another salt run in the books.


----------



## bdlawncare

My salt that i applied yesterday kept em clear this morning. This winter has been great it terms of salt runs. Man I would not mind an 12"+ storm even though I think we will be more in the 3-6" range.


----------



## captadamnj

The map above that would give the northern part of the state significant snows is the Euro snow output only. Again, the Euro is predicated on early phasing to occur. All weather offices, including Upton and Mt. Holly are not sold on that solution. Hence the more conservative outputs at this time.


----------



## V_Scapes

So if this storm phases at the right time we could potentially see snowfall amounts in excess of 12"?


----------



## bdlawncare

yah thats what i was thinking and saw when i did a little digging on weather sites... It is a possibility though.. which will be fun to watch over the next couple days.


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1587990 said:


> The map above that would give the northern part of the state significant snows is the Euro snow output only. Again, the Euro is predicated on early phasing to occur. All weather offices, including Upton and Mt. Holly are not sold on that solution. Hence the more conservative outputs at this time.


Upton/ Mt. Holly are always very conservative almost to a dangerous level. You should see them as well as the other models jump on board with the European model soon enough. Remember "Euro is King" Don't get caught up with the waffling of the operational runs!


----------



## bdlawncare

vscapes thats what i heard.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ya makes sense. i think watching the storm come together is just as exciting as plowing the snow it creates...although it also makes for stronger disappointment when it doesnt snow lol. 

Regardless, i think everyone will be pushing friday, just depends on if we are pushing 3" or 12"!


----------



## bdlawncare

Im just hoping it does not mix with rain, that would make for some extremely heavy snow. Im thinking tonights 12z runs should have a good handle on the storms track/amounts. Worst part is, I don't remember how to handle that much snow. lol


----------



## JPMAKO

bdlawncare;1588022 said:


> Im just hoping it does not mix with rain, that would make for some extremely heavy snow. Im thinking tonights 12z runs should have a good handle on the storms track/amounts. Worst part is, I don't remember how to handle that much snow. lol


12Z is this morning and afternoonThumbs Up


----------



## mkwl

Fingers crossed Jay- with any luck we'll get a nice 3"+ push on Friday Thumbs Up

Although I'd imagine you're loving not having too much snow this year so far!


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;1588044 said:


> Fingers crossed Jay- with any luck we'll get a nice 3"+ push on Friday Thumbs Up
> 
> Although I'd imagine you're loving not having too much snow this year so far!


I LOVE seasonal contracts!


----------



## captadamnj

JPMAKO;1588067 said:


> I LOVE seasonal contracts!


Wouldn't be loving it so much if you were in New England and the 12Z NAM verified! (It won't)


----------



## V_Scapes

possible 4' for them in that run right?


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1588104 said:


> Wouldn't be loving it so much if you were in New England and the 12Z NAM verified! (It won't)


Still Love em! I have had the same clients on Seasonal Contracts for over 15 years.It's money in the bank to me and the other 20 percent of my clients pay GOOD money per visitpayup

ETA: In the event of extreme conditions (excessive snowfall totals) or it becomes necessary to move or remove piles of snow, there will be a charge of $200.00 per hour for heavy equipment services. There will be a minimum of one hour allowed for equipment loading, destination charges and equipment unloading. This applies to both Seasonal and Per Visit Agreements. These services will be rendered at the discretion of the contractor.


----------



## Andy96XLT

has anyone seen the news promos this morning? They are saying the potential of 2 feet of snow.... sigh, they doomed us all. ha


----------



## Snow Commandor

The National weather service has issued a winter storm advisory for Friday. The latest predictions for North Jersey are for 8 to 10 millimeters!


----------



## V_Scapes

Andy96XLT;1588166 said:


> has anyone seen the news promos this morning? They are saying the potential of 2 feet of snow.... sigh, they doomed us all. ha


Was this Ch 4?


----------



## Andy96XLT

CBS (2) and NBC (4) both said 4-20 inches, ABC (7) said 1-3 for my area, 3-6 for more north

( I am home sick today from my day job so I have a lot of free time on my hands at the moment)


----------



## V_Scapes

The only station worth paying attention to is 7.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

How can I put pics on here from an iPad? Ch4 is calling for some ridiculous amounts compared to other news outlets / weather guys.


----------



## V_Scapes

Ignore it, its bullcrap.


----------



## fatheadon1

A men vscapes one thing I saw said 65 inch for Boston. They are all over the place an guessing till the day of the storm. The guys in here have a better history of being right then the weather men


----------



## mkwl

I'm betting we end up with 2" of heavy wet slop by daybreak Saturday... looks like the good snows are going to be our North.... when it gets cold we get little coatings, then it warms up and we get rain.... :realmad:


----------



## LAB INC

*snow*

dont say that we need more then 2 inchs please more...


----------



## JPMAKO

F that noise we don't want to hear it.


----------



## LAB INC

*snow*

sorry all my fault


----------



## JPMAKO

LAB INC;1588397 said:


> sorry all my fault


Not you bro! 
Matt come on man be a little more optimistic. O


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

I no right come on please more then 2 inches lol


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

For once I don't want snow! Sopossed to be flying out to Vegas early Saturday morning and its looking more and more like I won't be making it, at least sat morning


----------



## JPMAKO

Don't want to hear that noise either.


----------



## Plow Nuts

I think those of us in central and southern nj will be stuck with rain. :realmad:


----------



## Plow Nuts

I would be quite pleased with 6+ inches though. payup Is any one taking orders for snow??? I will take value pack 2--snow upon heaping mounds of snow please hold the tomato and onions


----------



## V_Scapes

Plow Nuts;1588451 said:


> I think those of us in central and southern nj will be stuck with rain. :realmad:


Seems to be right.

As of right now the general assumption is 3-6" for northern areas and rain from Central NJ south. Seems like everyone agrees that the storm gets going offshore, so alittle late for us to really get in on heavy snow. But if the 2 Lows end up phasing alittle quicker maybe we could see totals more towards 4-8". 
Anyone else care to weigh in?

I also came accross this but dont know how much I believe it...

NJZ002-NYZ067>070-070515-
/O.NEW.KOKX.WS.A.0001.130208T1800Z-130209T1800Z/
WESTERN PASSAIC-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-
401 PM EST WED FEB 6 2013

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON...

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW AND FREEZING RAIN.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 10 TO 18 INCHES...ALONG
WITH UP TO A QUARTER OF AN INCH OF ICE.

* WINDS...NORTH 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE UPPER 20S.


----------



## Len90

Winter Storm Watches now posted for everyone in Monmouth north.... 5-10 inches listed


----------



## Spool it up

dusting here . so far .


----------



## bdlawncare

Well they just issued a winter storm watch for my area, heavy snow 6-12" and up to 1/4 inch of ice.


----------



## Spool it up

it's also 48 hours out . i will lean towards the friday am forecast . last time we beleieved something that size was forecasted that far out , we rented more equipment than we needed , 

we ended up getting 3/4''


----------



## mkwl

They're saying 6-12" here with up to 1/4" of ice... this stuff is gonna be HEAVY! That is of course... if we actually get it... Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Nuts

I am waiting on jay's predictions. To heck with the bowtie bozo


----------



## fatheadon1

I'm with ya plow nuts


----------



## Plow Nuts

It looks like cold air is going to wrap around the backend and change it back to snow fur us down here. The freeze line is at trenton. With some luck maybe that will shift 40 miles south. One can dream. Lol


----------



## srl28

Really hoping its not super heavy!! Thats always a nightmare for all involved, whether its 4 inches or 24 inches.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snowfall forecasts are all over the place. TWC is at 1-3"...what are they thinking. 

AmericanWX forum is saying 10+" for NW suburbs. Thank god this storm is going to hit overnight on a Friday, what a blessing for us, much less stress.


----------



## Len90

FWIW, early NWS Mt. Holly map...

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/stormtotal.php


----------



## Plow Nuts

I was just reading the new England weather posts. I think I would soil my underoos if I saw 70+ inches on a weather model forecast. Lol


----------



## Spool it up

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service mount holly nj
417 pm est wed feb 6 2013

dez001-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>019-paz070-071-102-104-106-
072130-
new castle-cecil-kent md-queen annes-talbot-caroline-salem-
gloucester-camden-northwestern burlington-delaware-philadelphia-
eastern chester-eastern montgomery-lower bucks-
417 pm est wed feb 6 2013

this hazardous weather outlook is for northern delaware...northeast
maryland...southern new jersey and southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...tonight.

The probability for widespread hazardous weather low at this time.

.days two through seven...thursday through tuesday.

A strong coastal storm is expected to affect the area friday. A
period of a wintry mix is possible expected early friday morning
before changing to rain during the day. The rain will likely change
back to snow friday night. Some accumulation is possible. Gusty
winds are also likely friday into friday night.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation is not expected at this time.

$$


----------



## siteworkplus

hey guys, i'm from NE(ya i know, pats & sox suck a$$-yanks rule  lets move on) I'm travelling down to morristown area fri for wake/funeral -was wondering about the forecast in that area- any help would be appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Plow Nuts

Rain and snow. You will be right on the rain snow line.


----------



## ppandr

Slowly with every model run we are getting closer to a real snowstorm....with a real payout


----------



## JPMAKO

Plow Nuts;1588646 said:


> I am waiting on jay's predictions. To heck with the bowtie bozo


Thanks,

I am assuming that you are referring to me anyway. I will not be making a forecast until tomorrow afternoon for anyone that is interested as not to provide any bad JUJU.

Here is the 24 Hr. Water Vapor Imagery. This is very important as you can see the moisture forming in the G.O.M.

http://climate.cod.edu/flanis/satellite/reg/index.php?type=usa-wv-48


----------



## Spool it up

Plow Nuts;1588738 said:


> Rain and snow. You will be right on the rain snow line.


;like i posted before , its 48 hours out . we could be the ones getting buried .Thumbs Up


----------



## captadamnj

Another crushing Euro run tonite. This run verbatim would bring plenty of frozen to this state. Let's hope we're watching incoming radar and not weather models anymore in another 24 hours.


----------



## ppandr

Yes if euro pans out........BOOM


----------



## Spool it up

Dez001-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>019-paz070-071-102-104-106-
080915-
new castle-cecil-kent md-queen annes-talbot-caroline-salem-
gloucester-camden-northwestern burlington-delaware-philadelphia-
eastern chester-eastern montgomery-lower bucks-
402 am est thu feb 7 2013

this hazardous weather outlook is for northern delaware...northeast
maryland...southern new jersey and southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...today and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.days two through seven...friday through wednesday.

A strong coastal storm is expected to affect the area friday into
friday night. Mostly rain is expected during the day. The rain
may change back to snow friday night. Some accumulation is
possible. Gusty winds are possible late friday into saturday.

not much info at this hour


----------



## JPMAKO

captadamnj;1589209 said:


> Another crushing Euro run tonite. This run verbatim would bring plenty of frozen to this state. .


Agreed! NYC gets over 1.50-2.00 inches of QPF. That's 15"-25" inches 10:1


----------



## Spool it up

im looking at the northern L and it seems to be headed right at us first . im leaning towards NJ/Phl area getting more than predicted at this point . we'll need that cold air in here fri. am to make that happen though. jmo


----------



## siteworkplus

can anyone give me an update for morristown area?

thanx sox suck -yanks rule


----------



## JPMAKO

I have some stuff to do besides looking at the maps for the next 24 hours but I will leave you with this

Latest NAM QPF


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Looking Better!!*

Probably going to have to raise the forecast amounts again. Each model run looks more promising for Northern and even Central Jersey.


----------



## WeatherWorks

5-8in range for Morristown...Heaviest after nightfall Friday


----------



## V_Scapes

Model runs keep getting better. Take a look at this if you need to take a good dump!


----------



## Andy96XLT

The amounts are still all over the place for my area (somerset/hunterdon county) I am seeing under 1" from the weather channel to up to 10 inches. I'm done looking at any of the websites/news stations to get any accurate info.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1589475 said:


> Model runs keep getting better. Take a look at this if you need to take a good dump!


Yikes!  This could pan out to be quite the memorable storm (hopefully in a good way).... plows are on the trucks!


----------



## ppandr

So I go to start my machine up with my 10' pusher and the starter craps out.....add to that one of the three of us that plows left Monday for Costa rica. To say I'm puckered is an understatement.


----------



## tls22

Pretty excited for this. I work my 24 at the Fd Saturday, but will be nice to get alot of snow. Enjoy guys...stay safe and keep the shiny side up


----------



## V_Scapes

Blizzard warning for NYC


----------



## JPMAKO

Looking good so far! I have been running around all day moving stuff and doing a tree job so I have not had too much time to check things out. From what I can see by the models and the Water Vapor Imagery, we are in good shape to get a significant storm with high winds. Couple the high winds of 25-35 mph sustained, up to 50 mph gusts and heavy mesoscale banding of 30-40 dbz we could see some areas reaching 2"-4" an hour at some point. If the low occludes like I think it will, we could see some wild stuff and some serious drifts.

More to come


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;1589861 said:


> Pretty excited for this. I work my 24 at the Fd Saturday, but will be nice to get alot of snow. Enjoy guys...stay safe and keep the shiny side up


Whats happening Brother? What Dept. are you in?


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;1589909 said:


> Whats happening Brother? What Dept. are you in?


Pm sent......


----------



## ken643

Its about time, Best of luck everyone!!!! $$$$$$$$$


----------



## srl28

Anyone know what South Jersey is going to get? Cause I talked to someone today who had a plow stolen and was looking for help and it got me thinking. If the southern jersey guys arent getting much or anything, would they wanna make a trip for some hours? Just a thought, and probably not a bad one given how much bit$in I've seen on here about it being a terrible season. 


Drove past 3 state depots today and was really suprised to see not a whole lot of prep work going on at all.


----------



## snowplowpro

Check out the news and the stores the stores are packed lines are crazy


----------



## mkwl

snowplowpro;1589936 said:


> Check out the news and the stores the stores are packed lines are crazy


x2 went to our local Shoprite to get some water, gatorade and cereal bars- place was MOBBED- you would think we were supposed to get a snowstorm or something... :laughing:


----------



## siteworkplus

has the forecast of 6-8 in morristown moved at all.....anyone ?

giants rock pats blow

thanx


----------



## snowplowpro

No they there saying anywhere from 6-12


----------



## V_Scapes

Very southern NJ most likely wont see much except for alot of rain. central NJ anywhere from 1-3 to 3-6. Northern counties got moved into the 12+ catagory. I dont mind the snow just not looking foward to the wind.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1589976 said:


> Very southern NJ most likely wont see much except for alot of rain. central NJ anywhere from 1-3 to 3-6. Northern counties got moved into the 12+ catagory. I dont mind the snow just not looking foward to the wind.


x2 on that- gonna be a lot of drifting if the snow is light/fluffy.... then again, I'd take some drifting light and fluffy snow over pushing concrete...


----------



## lilsteve08

It's what we have been waiting for guys, I have both trucks ready to go and just need fuel, extra salt, calcium, etc. I even got paid for all previous storms up to date, SMILE  BE safe out there...


----------



## s&mll

tls22;1589861 said:


> Pretty excited for this. I work my 24 at the Fd Saturday, but will be nice to get alot of snow. Enjoy guys...stay safe and keep the shiny side up


To cool to return a call timmy?


----------



## rbyrnesjr

s&mll;1590087 said:


> To cool to return a call timmy?


Where are you on the job?


----------



## fatheadon1

The parkway was moving this over the Edison bridge today


----------



## captadamnj

Another 40"+ model output for North Jersey. This model generally overdoes precipitation, but to see it over and over and over again is amazing. This would be through 7 am Saturday.

I don't believe anyone in NJ sees 40", but I do think there's a good chance for someone to hit 30". With widespread 18"+.


----------



## cecilmac

For all u jersey guys check out www.njsevereweatherblogs.com this guy only does nj weather and is bullseye 95% of the time..


----------



## Vingino

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Just heads up...make sure generators good to go for wife and kids in case power goes out


----------



## ppandr

1130 pm....accuweather point forecast for me...4" storm total....while nws has us at 10-16".

LOL


----------



## crazyboy

Confident in 6-10 here in Ocean County at the moment.


----------



## Len90

Shade Tree NJ;1590419 said:


> Just heads up...make sure generators good to go for wife and kids in case power goes out


Driving back home tomorrow from Western PA. Not looking forward to all of this lol.

Generator was fueled up last week as a precaution for the wind storm, but did have my family go grab an extra 5 gallon tank full. I'm ready for two+ days of no power. Power company is definitely expecting something as convoys of power and tree trimming trucks from Ohio were heading East on 80 through Pennsylvania.


----------



## ppandr

I surely hope the latest model runs are wrong....putting northern half of nj 24"+
00z Nam showing 3-4" of liquid over most of nj


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

@Len....power trucks heading east is purely electric companies covering their ass after sandy, (10days no power + 3 more with snow storm after), ran mine for about half hour tonight to make sure was all good and gave wife run down on it in case can't make it back


----------



## ppandr

Anybody got a new Holland TN series tractor they aren't using....need a starter!!!!


----------



## djt1029

Len90;1590451 said:


> Driving back home tomorrow from Western PA. Not looking forward to all of this lol.
> 
> Generator was fueled up last week as a precaution for the wind storm, but did have my family go grab an extra 5 gallon tank full. I'm ready for two+ days of no power. Power company is definitely expecting something as convoys of power and tree trimming trucks from Ohio were heading East on 80 through Pennsylvania.


Smoke and mirrors, power will be fine this is no Sandy, but it might be a historic blizzard


----------



## snowplowpro

Bring it on I can't wait for this waiting for this for years I love blizzards.


----------



## forestfireguy

Good Luck guys. Be safe and make good decisions!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Looking forwards to some snow pushing. 


Hope you guys all make some $$ and no one gets hurt or causes damage to either their plows or their clients stuff !!


Thumbs Up Good plowing guys !! Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ygim

This should be interesting. Be safe all.


----------



## captadamnj

Overnite modeling would suggest a decrease in total totals from what has been modeled. Widespread 12" in North Jersey now seems more likely than significantly higher amounts. FWIW.


----------



## V_Scapes

captadamnj;1590613 said:


> Overnite modeling would suggest a decrease in total totals from what has been modeled. Widespread 12" in North Jersey now seems more likely than significantly higher amounts. FWIW.


I certainly hope so. 12" is managable, 24" not so much. I already have a knot in my stomach


----------



## lilsteve08

Started snowing around 7:50 as promised in Haledon, I should have left before my hill became a slick mess...


----------



## ppandr

V_Scapes;1590630 said:


> I certainly hope so. 12" is managable, 24" not so much. I already have a knot in my stomach


Agreed. Too much stress. My sweet spot is 8-10" based on contract pricing.


----------



## captadamnj

From Middlesex counties north, 8"-10" is looking good. Higher to Northeast. 30"-40" is only fun to look at on models, not on the ground.


----------



## lilsteve08

Comin down fast little falls to clifton, Route 46 east slow going for safety but clean with all the big rig plows out, a lot of cement trucks pushin, News 12 Tony Caputo said not only do they have gravel in the mixers they need to be moving to balance trucks out, Any truth in that, He must of misheard operator "Ballast" sounds like balance....


----------



## V_Scapes

Still snowing steady here, we'll probably head out in about an hour to hit the commercials first round.


----------



## Andy96XLT

we have a nice thick layer of sleet here right now... we've been on the rain/snow border all day. We'll see what happens tonight. Good luck everyone. Stay safe!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Be safe out there gentleman.


----------



## ppandr

Stuck in the f-in dry slot all afternoon. Not an ounce of snow here yet.....


----------



## highlander316

^ same here. We had some coming down this morning, early afternoon, but to warm to stick. Fine by me though, daytime snows suck, to many idiots out. Maybe some tonight.


----------



## rcn971

Just frozen rain/sleet here in Monmouth.


----------



## shovelracer

Snow line is very defined up north. Zero toward the west go 10 miles east and there is 4", go another 10 and there is more.


----------



## joee0914

We have about 5" here in eastern morris county. First run finally finished.


----------



## highlander316

just started here. Just a coating, wet feeling too. I doubt we'll even get three inches, we'll see.


----------



## Spool it up

*
winter weather advisory remains in effect until 6 am est saturday...

* locations...portions of south central new jersey and southeast pennsylvania.

* hazard types...snow.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches...highest toward the lehigh and raritan valleys.

* timing...colder air will arrive this evening and precipitation will become steadier and change to snow. The snow will develop in southeast pennsylvania shortly...but not reach coastal southern new jersey until about 10 pm.

* impacts...hazardous travel is expected for the late evening commute and well into the night with occasionally limited visibility as temperatures fall to near 30 degrees and north to northwest winds generally gust 20 to 30 mph.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory means that periods of snow...sleet...or freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while driving.

&&*


----------



## Spool it up

current conditions ..... freezing rain 
loox like were getting tar n feathered tonite


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, it's 7:00pm, and about 1/2" on the ground. 



I had a feeling that we were going to get bypassed by this storm...... So far, I'm right.


Mid 40's next week, so I guess it's time to put the plows away for you guys from monmouth county southwards....


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Slushy half to inch....hopefully more tonight


----------



## Spool it up

A 20-40 MILE SHIFT WILL PRODUCE MASSIVE AMOUNTS Thumbs Up


----------



## Andy96XLT

almost 8 PM here and we have half an inch (generous measuring) and nothing is falling at the moment. I am pretty sure we will not be getting anywhere near the 8 or so predicted. Maybe i'll be surprised tomorrow but i'm thinking 3 inches here if lucky.


----------



## crazyboy

Storm isn't even over and people are already saying it went around us?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1591412 said:


> Storm isn't even over and people are already saying it went around us?


Granted there is the tail end of this storm (or secondary phase of this storm) heading this way, but with light rain and a few flurries being the norm for the last 4 hours, it just doesn't seem likely that it will accumulate to much here.

I'd rather think we weren't getting much and be pleasantly surprised when I wake up at 3am to look outside...... and get up and pee, of course ( we cannot forget to do that, now can we ? )


----------



## crazyboy

Dogplow Dodge;1591440 said:


> Granted there is the tail end of this storm (or secondary phase of this storm) heading this way, but with light rain and a few flurries being the norm for the last 4 hours, it just doesn't seem likely that it will accumulate to much here.
> 
> I'd rather think we weren't getting much and be pleasantly surprised when I wake up at 3am to look outside...... and get up and pee, of course ( we cannot forget to do that, now can we ? )


I can't get up without having to pee. :laughing:


----------



## Len90

Things would be so much easier if the state knew how plow the roads. Seems to be the new thing now to plow at 5 mph.


----------



## bdlawncare

Just came in from the first round, I am in the upper northeastern corner and we are getting slammed... We already have a foot if not more and its still coming down like crazy. I forgot what it feels like to have this much snow, damn it's a lot of work.

It started snowing by my place at 8am and has not stopped since, I had about 5" on the ground by 3-4pm. You guys that were saying you didnt get much where do you live in nj?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, it's 2:00am and I just got up to pee.....


There's 4-5" on the ground, so I guess I'm up and heading out..... after I dig myself a path to my truck, that is.....

See..... now, I'm pleasantly surprised..Thumbs Up


See ya on the road, guys and gals......:salute:


----------



## Andy96XLT

just got up and it looks like 3 inches or so, right around what I figured. I live on the Somerset/Hunterdon county border. We were suppose to get around 6-8 inches it seemed like if you look at all the predictions and average them out.


----------



## shovelracer

10-12 here. Event #12. Anyone have any solid info on this storm Wednesday night. Accujoke says 4-8".


----------



## snowplowpro

Finally all done and I amm not going anymore I'm getting drunk can't drive then


----------



## Andy96XLT

Ugh tough day for me. Everything that could go wrong did. Truck is currently dead in the driveway. Sigh.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Been pacing myself all afternoon with the resi's sinse I finished the commercial rout. Finally ready to call it a day! Time to get drunk & go home to rest my head!


----------



## crazyboy

NOAA said 6" here in Ocean County. Got 12 hours in, got to head back out in a bit and hope some people moved some cars.


----------



## captadamnj

crazyboy;1592226 said:


> NOAA said 6" here in Ocean County. Got 12 hours in, got to head back out in a bit and hope some people moved some cars.


You really think that was 6"? Trained spotters say 5-6 with the higher amounts into Monmouth. But I've never taken so long to plow 5" in my life nor have I seen snow piles so large for 5". :yow!: Easy 8" IMO, but I never stopped to measure and with the drifting wind I'm not sure how accurate it would've been.


----------



## bdlawncare

Ended up with about 16" need to reconfigure my resi route which means I'm dropping most of them. They are a PITA. ;p Good storm over all out to snow blow more walks and such tomorrow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

We got anywhere from 8-12" of snow , depending on where I was today. plowed from 3:00am to 4:30pm. Now I physically feel like crap. Didn't get enough sleep. 

Best of all....

My transmission is now going bad, so I guess I'm done for the season..... Maybe next November or December for me...



Why again do we do this ?????


Oh, yeah.... all the stress and aggravation of pushing the white stuff around.... I forgot..


----------



## crazyboy

captadamnj;1592316 said:


> You really think that was 6"? Trained spotters say 5-6 with the higher amounts into Monmouth. But I've never taken so long to plow 5" in my life nor have I seen snow piles so large for 5". :yow!: Easy 8" IMO, but I never stopped to measure and with the drifting wind I'm not sure how accurate it would've been.


I really don't know. Some places didn't seem like much, but then others were definitely more than 6" So much blowing around. I only measured when I first started so I'm not sure what they got up to.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Measured a solid 10" at complex we do in south amboy, heavy wet bottom inch or two and top was fluffy. Came down really good for a few hours early this morning. Didn't physically measure in Freehold but would say got a solid 6" down there.


----------



## djt1029

Ended up with between 15" & 21" at all my accounts, did about 23 hours total. Almost forgot how stressful a real storm can be...and how annoying residentials are


----------



## snowplowpro

Residential is the worse especially when you got to back drag everything and do sidewalks . Who the hell invented sidewalks anyway.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Residentials with side entry garages are the easiest thing to do. Now the ones where the garage is at top of driveway...those are one pain in the a*s


----------



## snowplowpro

I think the town should do the sidewalks there the ones who block it in especially on the corner.


----------



## ppandr

Thankfully out here in the "country" there are no sidewalks on our resi's . We don't get out to do anything.


----------



## ppandr

Dogplow Dodge;1592397 said:


> Why again do we do this ?????
> 
> Oh, yeah.... all the stress and aggravation of pushing the white stuff around.... I forgot..


Was just having this discussion as I sit down after finally getting some sleep and it dawned on me......$5000 profit for 12 hours of work. 
Besides that I think we all are still kids inside and love snow....


----------



## fatboyNJ

in aberdeen where i worked looked about 9-10 inches
live in freehold and id say 6


----------



## rcn971

In Tinton Falls is seemed like somewhere between 8-10" but in Rumson it was less. I will be getting cert. totals in a bit.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Anybody of pics to post?


----------



## V_Scapes

Id say we got an easy foot, maybe a couple inches more. all in all cant complain about this storm except for my buddy being a complete ***** and bailed on me to shovel. luckily my other driver has 20yrs experience so he can get alot done with a 9' blade. 
went from 430-730pm fri night, then we were in the lull. so went home then went back out at 1am and didnt get home till noon. nice fluffy snow is the best. and its a life saver having bright sunshine for 2 days, less salt to waste. went out again this morning from 9-1pm to finish up some resis and do some detail work on the commercials. pretty beat right now but cant wait to figure out how much i made!


----------



## V_Scapes

Dirty Jersey;1592898 said:


> Anybody of pics to post?


I never have any time for pics. idk how some of these guys take 30 pics during a storm


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I hear ya on that. I figured someone might have jumped out and snapped a few in action. Funny, I was just looking at pics from the 1978 storm.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

I have a few pics on phone but don't know how to post the. On here from an iPhone


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102350237003089
Not sure if it works or not but is a time lapse video of storm at condo complex we do, can see us plow thru once then switch to skid steer whe. It starts to really come down.


----------



## crazyboy

Shade Tree NJ;1593098 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102350237003089
> Not sure if it works or not but is a time lapse video of storm at condo complex we do, can see us plow thru once then switch to skid steer whe. It starts to really come down.


Didn't work. Youtube works well.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Not my video was tagged from someone in there so do t know how to take it from Facebook to youtube


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

ppandr;1592689 said:


> .....$5000* profit *for 12 hours of work.
> 
> Besides that I think we all are still kids inside and love snow....


Profit or gross ???

You're right about the kid inside thing.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;1592742 said:


> in aberdeen where i worked looked about 9-10 inches
> live in freehold and id say 6


You live in freehold ?

Need a resi customer ??? They may still be snowed in.

Take a ride over to Highland CT and look at #21. If it's not done, LMK and I'll get their contact info to you.

I can never get out that way, and my truck's tranny took a crap this storm.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Started 6 pm Friday and thought about taking a break at 1 am, but the snow was piling so I just kept going so I stayed and finished at 2 in the afternoon on Saturday. Did some touch ups this morning, a little more salt and done. This was an easy storm for me. Even got to go sleigh riding with my boys. First time ever.


----------



## forestfireguy

We did well, had commercials done except tucking in corners by about 9am, bigger sites by 7. Resis opened up by 1am fri night and by 10 they were screaming. Funny, we tell me every year they come after the commercials, every year they ***** and every time I hear I remember why I hate residential plowing. If it weren't for really good, really long standing landscape maintenance and construction clients I swear I'd pass on all of the residential crap.....overall good storm for us, weird thing though, a decent sized retail center we normally just go ahead on relocating services for held us off.....not sure if its that one of their anchor stores just closed up or if the new property manager is a real green horn, but I got calls today from store managers and small shop owners wondering why we weren't there......hate to throw the property mgr under the bus but......


----------



## rcn971

forestfireguy;1593291 said:


> We did well, had commercials done except tucking in corners by about 9am, bigger sites by 7. Resis opened up by 1am fri night and by 10 they were screaming. Funny, we tell me every year they come after the commercials, every year they ***** and every time I hear I remember why I hate residential plowing. If it weren't for really good, really long standing landscape maintenance and construction clients I swear I'd pass on all of the residential crap.....overall good storm for us, weird thing though, a decent sized retail center we normally just go ahead on relocating services for held us off.....not sure if its that one of their anchor stores just closed up or if the new property manager is a real green horn, but I got calls today from store managers and small shop owners wondering why we weren't there......hate to throw the property mgr under the bus but......


12+ inches of snow at a retail site and no service..... What is the address so I can go "slip and fall".........they actually deserve a lawsuit.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Dog plow just sent you a pm regarding Freehold


----------



## V_Scapes

What a mess here this morning, we had a quick shot of snow then freezing rain then just plain rain, everything was crusted over. Went and salted around 7am but dont know how effective itll be with the rain.


----------



## Spool it up

rain here . a few gougers spreading salt in it. same bozos killing the field .


----------



## V_Scapes

Question about salt for those with alot of experience. Ive gone through 2 pallets of LavaMelt-Calcium chloride with calcium magnesium acetate. it works wonders on concrete and steps and typically works really well once the sun hits it when its down but seems to take forever to work on days like today (on pavement) or when theres a crust of snow thats packed down. Im thinking that the material is too fine, i feel like it works really fast initially but the pellets are too small to keep working. Ive been applying it at heavier rates for it to work better which isnt what i really want to be doing. 
Im spreading it with a walk behind spreader for now (didnt want to invest in a tailgate unit this year) and it spreads really well. 

So am I correct in needing a calcium chloride with larger pellets? or should i change material? Thanks.


----------



## mkwl

Was a nice storm for us here in NW Bergen County- around 13-15" depending on location- plowed all resis 2x- done by 5PM Saturday. 

Anyone else hearing "rumors" of another storm this coming weekend? I just spoke with a client on the phone about some spring landscaping work- he asked if I was ready for the next blizzard this weekend... 

My response... OF COURSE!!! Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## snowplowpro

Was watching the news this morning they something for Wednesday and Friday but I didn't hear anymore about it


----------



## bdlawncare

hearing about 3-6 wed night into thursday, and possibly another big one this weekend...


----------



## captadamnj

Most all models on board with something for Wed-Thurs at this point. Temps could be an issue in the typical locations. Not going to be huge, but looks like good chance for a solid hit.


----------



## snowplowpro

Would be nice to get one or two more


----------



## Spool it up

it aint over yet


----------



## Spool it up

as of 48 hrs out , it's a 2-4 ''er wed nite 7pm


----------



## automoto

wouldn't mind going out to make some more money, hopefully monmouth county gets some of this snow!


----------



## cj7plowing

saturday could be another big one. models are still split between OTS and a coastal


----------



## crazyboy

Grrr, and I lost my gauge cluster during the last storm. No idea how much fuel I have or what my temps are!


----------



## Andy96XLT

Hey guys, this has nothing to do with plowing, but is anyone a mechanic or a machinist in Central NJ, somerset or hunterdon counties? I have two bolts that broke in the block of my 1978 pontiac 400 engine when trying to take the timing cover off. After trying everything I could I am at a loss, I need a professional. One of the bolts is almost completely drilled out and the other has a broken easy out stuck in it now. (I should have known better, i know they never work) The block is still in the car but there is decent access to get in there. The car is in my garage and I have a small scissor lift so you can get at the bolts from beneath or above. I am looking for someone who can come to my house and drill these out and helicoil/ repair as necessary. This is my last hope before I have to pull the block. If anyone has done this before and can do this please let me know what it would cost. I have pictures if anyone is interested. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;1593255 said:


> You live in freehold ?
> 
> Need a resi customer ??? They may still be snowed in.
> 
> Take a ride over to Highland CT and look at #21. If it's not done, LMK and I'll get their contact info to you.
> 
> I can never get out that way, and my truck's tranny took a crap this storm.


just saw this now...i dont really feel comfortable taking on customers local becuase my arrival back into freehold after a storm always varies cuz i work for aberdeen dpw then help a few buddys out in that area...shade tree may be intersted as hes in freehold as well
thanks for the offer thou bud


----------



## Plow Nuts

Pm me some pics Andy. I am a master tech and a Pontiac nut. I have a 67 gto I just finished and a 72 grand prix factory 455, th400,.3.73 12 bolt rear


----------



## Plow Nuts

I may be able to help. You should know better.... Easy out is an oxy moron


----------



## blk90s13

crazyboy;1594196 said:


> Grrr, and I lost my gauge cluster during the last storm. No idea how much fuel I have or what my temps are!


Dodge ?

both my dodge trucks have no fuel gauge I track miles and keep a diesel can in each truck at all times


----------



## Plow Nuts

You guys I am sure know it is probably the sending units in the tank for the fuel gauge. If it actually turned out to be a cluster issue you can find one on eBay I am sure. I just got a rebuilt cluster for my gm truck. 125$ shipped to my door and programmed already. Works like a champ


----------



## crazyboy

blk90s13;1594271 said:


> Dodge ?
> 
> both my dodge trucks have no fuel gauge I track miles and keep a diesel can in each truck at all times


Chevy



Plow Nuts;1594287 said:


> You guys I am sure know it is probably the sending units in the tank for the fuel gauge. If it actually turned out to be a cluster issue you can find one on eBay I am sure. I just got a rebuilt cluster for my gm truck. 125$ shipped to my door and programmed already. Works like a champ


Doubting its my sending unit since my fuel gauge, temp gauges, indicator lights, trans gear indicator all went out at once and my message center just cycles through some random things. Its going to the dealer, I'm pretty sure it's the cluster but I don't feel like throwing parts at it. Not that the dealer will sell one anyway.


----------



## Spool it up

lock n load . this wed nite juss may be a lander


----------



## Snow Commandor

Wed. Night's just gonna' be a rain event. @ least it will melt some of the snow.


----------



## Spool it up

*new castle-cecil-sussex-warren-morris-hunterdon-somerset-middlesex-
western monmouth-eastern monmouth-mercer-salem-gloucester-camden-
northwestern burlington-ocean-coastal ocean-southeastern burlington-
carbon-monroe-berks-lehigh-northampton-delaware-philadelphia-
western chester-eastern chester-western montgomery-
eastern montgomery-upper bucks-lower bucks-
414 am est tue feb 12 2013

this hazardous weather outlook is for northern delaware...northeast
maryland...central new jersey...northern new jersey...northwest new
jersey...southern new jersey...east central
pennsylvania...northeast pennsylvania and southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...today and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.days two through seven...wednesday through monday.

A light to moderate snow accumulation is possible from late
wednesday into wednesday night.*


----------



## V_Scapes

Going to be a close call wed night


----------



## V_Scapes

You southerners will probably bear the brunt of this one, i dont think we'll see much up by me.


----------



## snowplowpro

Let's just pray for Saturdays storm


----------



## Spool it up

3 " special . butwe dont plow lawns


----------



## xgiovannix12

Spool it up;1595346 said:


> 3 " special . butwe dont plow lawns


Unless this guy hires us


----------



## Snow Commandor

Anyone in the Bergen County area looking for some help. The guy I sub for has next to nothing as far as commercials accounts this year & I just have 2 small lots of my own to do. I only worked like 8 hrs on the clock durring that 12" storm. Looking to plow some medium sized lots in the Bergen County area. P M me if you're game.


----------



## Spool it up

*Rain Changing To Snow This Evening...

.Low Pressure Over The Southeastern States This Morning Will Pass
Off The Middle Atlantic Coast This Evening Before Moving Quickly
Out To Sea. The Low Will Begin To Pull Cold Air Into Our Region
From The North This Evening Causing Rain To Change To Snow.

New Castle-Cecil-Salem-Gloucester-Camden-Northwestern Burlington-
Ocean-Southeastern Burlington-Delaware-Philadelphia-
Eastern Chester-Eastern Montgomery-Lower Bucks-
Including The Cities Of...Wilmington...Elkton...Pennsville...
Glassboro...Camden...Cherry Hill...Moorestown...Mount Holly...
Jackson...Wharton State Forest...Media...Philadelphia...
West Chester...Kennet Square...Norristown...Lansdale...
Morrisville...Doylestown
312 AM EST Wed Feb 13 2013

...Winter Weather Advisory In Effect From 7 PM This Evening To 3
Am EST Thursday...

The National Weather Service In Mount Holly Has Issued A Winter
Weather Advisory For Snow. It Is In Effect From 700 PM This
Evening Until 300 AM Thursday.

• Locations...Extreme Northeastern Maryland, Northern Delaware,
Extreme Southeastern Pennsylvania And The New Jersey Counties Of
Salem, Gloucester, Camden, Burlington And Inland Ocean.

• Hazard Type...Snow.

• Snow Accumulations...Generally One To Three Inches.

• Timing...Rain Will Spread Into Our Region From The Southwest
And South This Afternoon. The Rain Will Change To Snow This
Evening And It Should End Shortly After Midnight.

• Impacts...The Snow May Begin To Accumulate On Roads And
Walkways Creating Hazardous Conditions.

• Winds...Northeast To North Around 10 To 15 Mph This Evening
Into Tonight.

• Temperatures...In The 40s This Afternoon Falling Into The 30s
This Evening And Overnight.

• Visibilities...The Snow May Reduce The Visibility To One Half
Mile Or Less At Times.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions...

This Winter Weather Advisory Means That Periods Of Snow May Cause
Travel Difficulties. Be Prepared For Slippery Roads And Limited
Visibility. Use Extra Caution If Driving.

&&
Bulletin Issued: Wednesday*


----------



## crazyboy

Plow Nuts;1594287 said:


> You guys I am sure know it is probably the sending units in the tank for the fuel gauge. If it actually turned out to be a cluster issue you can find one on eBay I am sure. I just got a rebuilt cluster for my gm truck. 125$ shipped to my door and programmed already. Works like a champ


Turned out to be a plug that got knocked loose from the bypass module for the remote start. Why that had any effect, I'm not sure. Now to get ready for tonight's storm.


----------



## snowplowpro

Just what need rain they should make a business were we can remove rain from properties


----------



## Plow Nuts

A v squeegee...hmmmm could be the next big thing. :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like i might be beat for tonight. theres also very low confidence for saturday.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1595824 said:


> Looks like i might be beat for tonight. theres also very low confidence for saturday.


Yeah not betting on much tonight for us in NNJ- Saturday looks like its gonna be a bust- time to wash up the trucks and get the mowers ready! 

Did you get your new trailer yet?


----------



## V_Scapes

Hate to say it but im not ready for spring yet, id like to plow a few more times.

Not yet and its 3 weeks since i ordered it! No big deal though im sure theyre really busy, gives me time to get the lettering in order for it. did you get yours?


----------



## bdlawncare

think you might be out doing the commercials at least, i hear 1.5" but could be a bust i guess. At the least you will get a salt run in, even though its going to be 45 tom lol.


----------



## V_Scapes

The reports are scattered. IF we do get an 1" its going to be a sloppy mess and would probably have to be scraped down.Central and coastal jersey looks to be the jackpot. I hope we get a couple more salt runs since i just got another pallet yesterday.
Sunny and blue skies here so we'll see...


----------



## bdlawncare

yah i live the uppermost eastern corner, and they were saying about an inch to 2 inches. It is awfully warm right now though so I guess we will see.

In other news, I was cruising around the internet today and I found yet another thing I want. Check this thing out.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1596004 said:


> Hate to say it but im not ready for spring yet, id like to plow a few more times.
> 
> Not yet and its 3 weeks since i ordered it! No big deal though im sure theyre really busy, gives me time to get the lettering in order for it. did you get yours?


Yeah I wouldn't mind plowing a few more times before the spring insanity sets in.

Yeah mine took about a month- got it 2 weeks ago Thumbs Up Can't wait to start using it- it's going in for full lettering/graphics next week!


----------



## V_Scapes

Sweet. put some pics up when its done, ill do the same.


----------



## Spool it up

urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
222 pm est wed feb 13 2013

...rain developing and changing to snow this evening...

.low pressure will pass off the middle atlantic coast this
evening before moving quickly out to sea. The low will begin to
pull cold air into our region from the north this evening causing
rain to change to snow.

Dez001-mdz008-njz016>020-027-paz070-071-102-104-106-140300-
/o.con.kphi.ww.y.0009.130214t0000z-130214t0800z/
new castle-cecil-salem-gloucester-camden-northwestern burlington-
ocean-southeastern burlington-delaware-philadelphia-
eastern chester-eastern montgomery-lower bucks-
including the cities of...wilmington...elkton...pennsville...
Glassboro...camden...cherry hill...moorestown...mount holly...
Jackson...wharton state forest...media...philadelphia...
West chester...kennet square...norristown...lansdale...
Morrisville...doylestown
222 pm est wed feb 13 2013

...winter weather advisory remains in effect from 7 pm this
evening to 3 am est thursday...

* locations...extreme northeastern maryland... Northern
delaware... Extreme southeastern pennsylvania and the new
jersey counties of salem... Gloucester... Camden... Burlington
and inland ocean.

* hazard type...snow.

* snow accumulations...generally 1 to 2 with locally 3 inches.

* timing...rain will spread into our region from the southwest and
south by early evening. The rain will change to snow during the this
evening and it should end shortly after midnight.

* impacts...the snow may begin to accumulate on roads and walkways
creating hazardous conditions. However, untreated roadways,
grassy surfaces and sidewalks will likely see accumulations first.

* winds...northeast 10 to 15 mph.

* temperatures...falling into the 30s during the evening and
overnight.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

This winter weather advisory means that periods of snow may cause
travel difficulties. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited
visibility. Use extra caution if driving.

&&
$$


----------



## cj7plowing

looks like 1-3" for us. maybe drop the blade or just salt.


----------



## djt1029

I think we'll get to hit the commercials but thats it, especially with it being warm tomorrow and friday. Also, anyone looking for an extra driveway in Ho Ho Kus? I've got a maintenance customer who may be looking for someone and I won't go that far for snow.


----------



## Spool it up

results here .......................dusting on grassy surfaces . the gougers around here are out salting again in 39* :laughing:

should be a whole boat load of new contracts up for bid next year , if not sooner .


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We got about 2" that melted fast. It's feels warm outside. Pavement is pretty much dried, grass is covered and some left on the vehicles.


----------



## crazyboy

Well that was a bust! Haven't heard anything about this potential weekend storm.


----------



## V_Scapes

We got close to an inch here. one of my churches had to be plowed and salted then i went and took care of some of the elderly customers driveways. it was snowing like crazy here around 1030 last night.

Saturday morning looks to be alot like last night, nuisance.


----------



## rcn971

Snowed all night here starting at about 9pm......nothing stuck to pavement at all. Oh well...maybe this weekend will end up being better.


----------



## bdlawncare

same just salted my church this morning. Nothing really stuck just a bunch of black ice and slick spots on the walkway


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Not much hear really did not stick. Little salting that was about it... Anything in the works as for as the next storm ??? Any one hear anything ? would be nice to get one or two nice storms befor spring...


----------



## bdlawncare

this weekend as of now looks like its going to just clip us with 1-3" but they keep saying that it is a late developing storm, and they wont have a great idea on the track till late tonight tomorrow. Definitely something to keep an eye on in the next couple days. Im hoping it stays small, last storm really beat me up broke some equipment and broke some people haha.

From what I am hearing though, we are going to be in a stormy pattern for the next couple weeks, and there will be possibilities of some storms before spring.


----------



## V_Scapes

This would be perfect if it comes to fruition.

Yes we definitly seem to be in a stormy trend the next couple weeks. i think after this fri/sat storm theres something on the board for 24-26th time frame. Im cool with that, not ready to start spring cleanups yet. havent even gotten my contracts out yet!!


----------



## shovelracer

One side of town nothing. A lot of guys sitting at the gas talking about going home this morning. Unknown to most 3" blanketed a small couple square mile area just on the other side of town.


----------



## bdlawncare

Vscapes who do you go to for your plow necessities and plows?


----------



## snowplowpro

Well lets track another big one this weekend but I don't think its gonna happen


----------



## to_buy

Go to Van Dines in Hackensack and tell them Rich from Transit sent you


----------



## AG09

bdlawncare;1597263 said:


> Vscapes who do you go to for your plow necessities and plows?


What town are you from?


----------



## Spool it up

hazardous weather outlook
national weather service mount holly nj
402 am est fri feb 15 2013

dez001-mdz008-njz001-007>010-015-026-paz054-055-060>062-070-071-
101>106-160915-
new castle-cecil-sussex-warren-morris-hunterdon-somerset-mercer-
coastal ocean-carbon-monroe-berks-lehigh-northampton-delaware-
philadelphia-western chester-eastern chester-western montgomery-
eastern montgomery-upper bucks-lower bucks-
402 am est fri feb 15 2013

this hazardous weather outlook is for northern delaware...northeast
maryland...central new jersey...northern new jersey...northwest new
jersey...southern new jersey...east central
pennsylvania...northeast pennsylvania and southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...today and tonight.

An accumulating snow is possible tonight. One to two inches of
snow is expected with the best chances for the higher amounts in
the northwest philadelphia suburbs into the raritan basin in new
jersey.

.days two through seven...saturday through thursday.

Another accumulating snowfall is possible saturday into saturday
evening. The track of this low pressure system is not certain, so
please check for updates later today.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation is not expected at this time.

$$


----------



## V_Scapes

This year I started using FDR Hitches North (Pequanock Automotive), nice family owned business. I used to go to traffic safety but their prices are through the roof.

I think that map I posted yesterday updated itself I feel like tommorows event is going to be less than yesterdays. I think ill go pre treat this afternoon and hope it burns any snow accumulation off


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1597864 said:


> This year I started using FDR Hitches North (Pequanock Automotive), nice family owned business. I used to go to traffic safety but their prices are through the roof.


Gary at FDR is really nice and their prices are better than most in the area.


----------



## LAB INC

*Fdr*

Yes FDR they are very good I am great friends with the owner. Gary is a great guy. They also have FDR hitches in Roselle Park NJ and Hawthorne Hitch and trailer in Hawthorne NJ. They are great I have used them for years. Great prices and they do a great job.. Whats in store for the weather.. Kind of warm to day...


----------



## snowplowpro

Is Hawthorne hitch still in Hawthorne I thought they moved to Paterson then the building caught fire or something .


----------



## LAB INC

*Fdr*

Hawthorne Hitch used to be Johnson and Mitchell it was bought buy the owner of FDR hitches in Roselle Park about two years ago. His Name is Dean great guy. He is also partners with Gary from FDR north. Hawthorne hitch was on Lincoln street in Hawthorne but moved to 1173B Goffle Rd.
Hawthorne, NJ 07506 Its FDR Hitches, LLC (Hawthorne, NJ)
(aka Hawthorne Hitch & Trailer). They are great to deal with. they do great work and are good friends of mine.


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## Spool it up

every channel around is keeping hush about this evening . models are all over . i know one thing , being 56* today it would perty much have to drop like wheelbarrows full to stick on anything here . :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

^ Thats what im thinking.


----------



## Spool it up

im no scientist , but that developing L needs to expLode. and slowly


----------



## bdlawncare

im thinkin we will get a decent snow but nothing will stick because of the high temps. Another salting most likely tho, sat and sunday arent lookin as warm


----------



## V_Scapes

Lee Golburg just said we could get just alittle over an inch after its all done and said saturday afternoon, snow might be heaviest around 12am but after being so warm today and having a few days of bright sunshine the snow should have a tough time sticking. looks like ill be doing the early morning salt routine...cant complain.


----------



## Spool it up

im getting it between 11pm - 3am tonite . 

with a current temp of 54* near Phila Pa

we have one parking garage deck / ramp im concerned about . sounds like good quality time w/ the #1 son Thumbs Up .

and we originally didnt want it , but what the hay it's T&M


----------



## Birdjr

The old Hawthorne hitch owner or manager, I think his name was John is a total scumbag,


----------



## Spool it up

*i could have sworn i just seen a giant mosquito outside my windscreen*


----------



## LAB INC

Birdjr;1598320 said:


> The old Hawthorne hitch owner or manager, I think his name was John is a total scumbag,


Yes he is the manager not the Owner any more and I Have had a Disagreement with him. I Mostly go to FDR hitches in Roselle Park I am friends with the Owner he is great. But I did have a run in with John about Rescheduling a appointment he gave me attitude about it for the one Fisher plow I had bought there. I was not happy with him. That's about the Only problem I had. Think after spending 6k he would be nice. But as far as Dean and and Gary they have always been good and are Personal friends of mine. I deal with more of the Roselle park location. I did make a Complaint to him and he Apologized to me. But all in all I have been happy.


----------



## Spool it up

Spool it up;1598353 said:


> *i could have sworn i just seen a giant mosquito outside my windscreen*


yep , it was sucking the nector off a tulip that popped up this morning :laughing:


----------



## LAB INC

Spool it up;1598377 said:


> yep , it was sucking the nector off a tulip that popped up this morning :laughing:


Come on NJ you can do it !!! Give us one more good storm be for spring !!!! I know you can I know you have it in you !!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

I wish it could snow for a week straight


----------



## Spool it up

xgiovannix12;1598404 said:


> I wish it could snow for a week straight


*you surely must have heavy equipment . and lots of manpower , payroll, cash,credit and the beat goes on . 
Nemo made a lot of people money and made a lot of people embarrassed .
But , you wont hear them stories here .* :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

I got the equipment but not the snow.


----------



## Spool it up

look what just popped up on my radar . . . .  * IT'S 43.9* out now *

*SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
812 PM EST FRI FEB 15 2013

DEZ001-MDZ008-PAZ070-071-101>106-160315-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-WESTERN CHESTER-
EASTERN CHESTER-WESTERN MONTGOMERY-EASTERN MONTGOMERY-UPPER BUCKS-
LOWER BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...MEDIA...
PHILADELPHIA...HONEY BROOK...OXFORD...WEST CHESTER...
KENNET SQUARE...COLLEGEVILLE...POTTSTOWN...NORRISTOWN...
LANSDALE...CHALFONT...PERKASIE...MORRISVILLE...DOYLESTOWN
812 PM EST FRI FEB 15 2013

.NOW...
LIGHT RAIN WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE INTO PORTIONS OF EASTERN
PENNSYLVANIA, AND NORTHERN MARYLAND AND DELAWARE THROUGH 10 PM.
RAINFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE LIGHT, HOWEVER, ROADS WILL
BECOME SLIPPERY ONCE THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS.

$$

ROBERTSON*


----------



## Spool it up

*it's presently 40.3* out . and dropping like a hammer .*

*Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
8:40 PM EST FRI FEB 15 2013

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ001-007>010-015-026-PAZ054-055-060>062-070-071-
101>106-162045-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MERCER-
COASTAL OCEAN-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-WESTERN CHESTER-EASTERN CHESTER-WESTERN MONTGOMERY-
EASTERN MONTGOMERY-UPPER BUCKS-LOWER BUCKS-
840 PM EST FRI FEB 15 2013

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST
MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW
JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL
PENNSYLVANIA...NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA AND SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

AN ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT. ONE TO TWO INCHES OF
SNOW IS EXPECTED WITH THE BEST CHANCES FOR THE HIGHER AMOUNTS IN
THE NORTHWEST PHILADELPHIA SUBURBS INTO THE RARITAN BASIN IN NEW
JERSEY.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.

ANOTHER ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS POSSIBLE LATE SATURDAY INTO
SUNDAY MORNING. UNCERTAINTY STILL EXISTS WITH THE TRACK OF THIS
LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM, SO PLEASE CHECK FOR UPDATES AS WE GET CLOSER
TO THE EVENT.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$*


----------



## Spool it up

??????????????????????? if they cant call it , who can ?????????????????????

i can be correct " by the hour too ! where do I sign up , dammit


----------



## Snow Commandor

It's currently a bommy 42 degres here in Bergen County. Even if it does start snowing overnight it won't stick to anything! Anyway, we won't be getting anything more in the near future cause my front brakes and ball joints are being done on my truck now. Sorry guys!


----------



## Spool it up

Snow Commandor;1598572 said:


> It's currently a bommy 42 degres here in Bergen County. Even if it does start snowing overnight it won't stick to anything! Anyway, we won't be getting anything more in the near future cause my front brakes and ball joints are being done on my truck now. Sorry guys!


its a great time for all that good stuff

i can make to bergin in 1 hour :laughing: locked and loaded :laughing:


----------



## ppandr

35 here and dumping....snow that is. What a waste of moisture


----------



## Spool it up

somebodys gettin 12 + up there yonder N.E. as the crow flies

its poopin hard here too . you aint seen nothin yet . loox like Nemo's lil brother here


----------



## Spool it up

i know just how to end it too . go load the black box . :laughing:


----------



## Len90

Must be expecting a snowflake tonight... 45 degrees and the state DOT is hanging out in the parking lots.


----------



## Spool it up

its humpin hard here . I'll be back . got a call  they cant be serious . 

it went from 44 to 33 in 3 horas


----------



## V_Scapes

Accuweather is outta their gourds with that snow map.

Woke up at 630am...saw black pavement...back to bed. Not to worry, im sure we'll have some good opportunities for snow in the next couple weeks.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1598809 said:


> Accuweather is outta their gourds with that snow map.
> 
> Woke up at 630am...saw black pavement...back to bed. Not to worry, im sure we'll have some good opportunities for snow in the next couple weeks.


x2 Up at 5 and 7 to find nothing but a tenth of an inch on the grass... certainly not 1-3" LOL :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1598838 said:


> x2 Up at 5 and 7 to find nothing but a tenth of an inch on the grass... certainly not 1-3" LOL :laughing:


The glamorous lives of snow contractors lol


----------



## Snow Commandor

Not happening here boys. Especially now that my ball joint and brake job is done. http:/images/smilies/mechanic-smile.gif


----------



## rcn971

It just started coming down pretty good here.....would be nice to at least end up having to fling some salt around later on.


----------



## snowplowpro

LAB INC;1598076 said:


> Hawthorne Hitch used to be Johnson and Mitchell it was bought buy the owner of FDR hitches in Roselle Park about two years ago. His Name is Dean great guy. He is also partners with Gary from FDR north. Hawthorne hitch was on Lincoln street in Hawthorne but moved to 1173B Goffle Rd.
> Hawthorne, NJ 07506 Its FDR Hitches, LLC (Hawthorne, NJ)
> (aka Hawthorne Hitch & Trailer). They are great to deal with. they do great work and are good friends of mine.


 if you go to the old Jensen and Mitchell there's brand new pro plus sitting outside that the paint melted off from the fire there sitting out there rusting I would take it repaint it.


----------



## LAB INC

I have to go take a look. When I was down there they had a Fisher 8 foot Hd that was in the fire to. It was nice and burned up they said they had a guy comeing to buy it. That was about two years ago..


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Just started lightly snowing here. Not sticking on anything yet.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Not even a single flake here in Bergen County!


----------



## LAB INC

Dirty Jersey;1599315 said:


> Just started lightly snowing here. Not sticking on anything yet.


Not a single flake hear in Somerset county. Said very said. What's the future of this month hold. I wish we could get one more nice pushing event in be for spring. What do you guys think ?


----------



## s&mll

snowplowpro;1599009 said:


> if you go to the old Jensen and Mitchell there's brand new pro plus sitting outside that the paint melted off from the fire there sitting out there rusting I would take it repaint it.


Fdr is a strange bunch. But good bunch at same time. Sub for a company local to Hawthorne and see those guys all the time now


----------



## Spool it up

cape may and AC 1''


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Spool it up;1599579 said:


> cape may and AC 1''


We got a dusting to maybe a 1/2".


----------



## V_Scapes

looks like our next chance for snow is a week away.


----------



## Spool it up

Posted on NOAH *1 hour after *a dusting here. . . . . . . *
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
425 PM EST SUN FEB 17 2013

DEZ001-MDZ008-012-015-NJZ015>019-027-PAZ070-071-102-104-106-182130-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-EASTERN CHESTER-EASTERN MONTGOMERY-LOWER BUCKS-
425 PM EST SUN FEB 17 2013

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST
MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST
PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS INTO THIS EVENING WILL COME CLOSE TO WIND
ADVISORY CRITERIA.

SCATTERED BRIEFLY HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS CAN CAUSE SLIPPERY STRETCHES
OF TRAVEL LATE TODAY ACROSS SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA... SOUTHERN
NEW JERSEY...DELAWARE AND MARYLAND`S EASTERN SHORE.

VISIBILITY CAN BE REDUCED FOR A FEW MINUTES TO A HALF MILE AS SNOW
QUICKLY COATS ROADS AND SIDEWALKS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

THERE IS A CHANCE FOR A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION ON TUESDAY
MORNING. THE SOONER PRECIPITATION ARRIVES, THE HIGHER THE CHANCES.
THERE IS ANOTHER CHANCE FOR MORE WINTRY PRECIPITATION ON FRIDAY
AND FRIDAY NIGHT.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...*
talk about covering your ace . . . . . .


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1599704 said:


> looks like our next chance for snow is a week away.


im thinking St Pattys Day Blizzard . Thumbs Up


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We had the 3 brief snow showers. Big gray clouds rolled in,it was coming down then rolled out. The sun came back out and it did the same 2 more times.


----------



## ken643

Not a Flake here


----------



## LAB INC

Spool it up;1600069 said:


> im thinking St Pattys Day Blizzard . Thumbs Up


Would be nice. Do you no something coming ??? Would be nice to get one more good one be for spring. I hope but I don't no.


----------



## V_Scapes

Not to get anybodys panties in a bunch but this is what the GFS is showing for the 24th. not a blockbuster but its nice to hope for...


----------



## Spool it up

i get a kick out of them models . You'd have better odds at The Borgata


----------



## LAB INC

Spool it up;1600855 said:


> i get a kick out of them models . You'd have better odds at The Borgata


Funny thing to day. Well it got me kind of mad I went to the local hardware in my town to get a few things. When I was there I bought a few more snow Shovels just to have. There was this Customer who stopped and asked me why I was buying them. I said just to have. He said to me for what we are not going to get any more snow this year. I said well how do you no that ? He said look at the weather it's going to poor rain and the temps will be up and down. I said I still have to be ready and if not I will have them for next year. He told me he is sure we will not get any more snow for the year he looked at the long range. I said what ever have a nice day.


----------



## V_Scapes

That got you mad? Probably some geezer who has absolutely nothing to do all day but do just that...***** about the weather. People like that get their weather forecasts from the sports section in the paper. should have told him we're getting a blizzard again this weekend named Bambi.

Anyone going to this Cambridge paver demonstration tommorow?


----------



## V_Scapes

Spool it up;1600855 said:


> i get a kick out of them models . You'd have better odds at The Borgata


Like i said its a week away and its only showing about 4". that system still has some potential.


----------



## carrfamily01

Hope so, I could use a couple more 2"-4" events!


----------



## Spool it up

LAB INC;1600867 said:


> Funny thing to day. Well it got me kind of mad I went to the local hardware in my town to get a few things. When I was there I bought a few more snow Shovels just to have. There was this Customer who stopped and asked me why I was buying them. I said just to have. He said to me for what we are not going to get any more snow this year. I said well how do you no that ? He said look at the weather it's going to poor rain and the temps will be up and down. I said I still have to be ready and if not I will have them for next year. He told me he is sure we will not get any more snow for the year he looked at the long range. I said what ever have a nice day.


should have replied with " what will the four didgit lottery be tonite , im bettn the farm on what ever you say sir" .


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1600916 said:


> Like i said its a week away and its only showing about 4". that system still has some potential.


i believe it . i will wrap it all up april 15th , 2013 at promptly 700 hrs. the biggys arrive in late feb early / mid march . heavy,wet and plentiful .:salute:

were gone up to hawaii 50 tomorrow , then low down . waitng for a low to bomb out along the coast as nemo did . seem,s we got a good jet stream flowin now


----------



## V_Scapes

Yes sir. Plenty of potential thru the beginning of march. I put together all of my landscape contracts today and theyll go out tommorow but ive still got that snow itch!


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1601001 said:


> Yes sir. Plenty of potential thru the beginning of march. I put together all of my landscape contracts today and theyll go out tommorow but ive still got that snow itch!


no doubt . hopefully it involves the national guard:laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

Spool it up;1601024 said:


> no doubt . hopefully it involves the national guard:laughing:


Yea maybe enough to get my brother back sooner, hes with them in Afgahnistan.ussmileyflag


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1601608 said:


> Yea maybe enough to get my brother back sooner, hes with them in Afgahnistan.ussmileyflag


God bless him . We thank him ussmileyflag

didnt know they leave this country . Interesting .


----------



## snowplowpro

V_Scapes;1600911 said:


> That got you mad? Probably some geezer who has absolutely nothing to do all day but do just that...***** about the weather. People like that get their weather forecasts from the sports section in the paper. should have told him we're getting a blizzard again this weekend named Bambi.
> 
> Anyone going to this Cambridge paver demonstration tommorow?


I went to the demo two years ago it was boring forgot ability about it this year.
Who was the demo guy .


----------



## V_Scapes

Spool it up;1601641 said:


> God bless him . We thank him ussmileyflag
> 
> didnt know they leave this country . Interesting .


Hes an MP and thank you.



snowplowpro;1601727 said:


> I went to the demo two years ago it was boring forgot ability about it this year.
> Who was the demo guy .


It wasnt too exciting but it was totally free. Kevin Murphy, guy loves his pavers.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1602001 said:


> Hes an MP and thank you.
> 
> It wasnt too exciting but it was totally free. Kevin Murphy, guy loves his pavers.


Good Bless him..... Thank him for putting his life in Danger to protect ours every day. He Truly deserves a lot of credit for what he does.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1602019 said:


> Good Bless him..... Thank him for putting his life in Danger to protect ours every day. He Truly deserves a lot of credit for what he does.


I appreciate it:salute:


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1602094 said:


> I appreciate it:salute:


Not a problem my Friend.


----------



## snowplowpro

V_Scapes;1602001 said:


> Hes an MP and thank you.
> 
> It wasnt too exciting but it was totally free. Kevin Murphy, guy loves his pavers.


 oh I had some guy Dave I think hey vscapes did they give you two briefcases with samples in them and did they give out shirts


----------



## V_Scapes

We got a zipper-folder with a pad and calculator in it and a couple product booklets and t shirts. They also said we will get something in the mail soon for a free cube of pavers.


----------



## mkwl

Does anyone really think we're going to see accumulating snow this weekend with temps around 44* as the highs and lows around 32*? I'm supposed to be going upstate for the weekend.... kinda wish these storms wouldn't keep hitting on weekends LOL Oh well.... beggars can't be choosers I guess.


----------



## V_Scapes

Doubtful. Last night Ch 7 said there could be a period of heavy snow that would put down an accumulation but i think its supposed to rain all weekend. the weather is usually alittle different up by me so who knows


----------



## Spool it up

some body here in the NE is supposed to get hammered . models are all over the place . Thumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up

hope it holds off until after 3pm fri, nothing worse than dead heading in a tri-axle.


----------



## snowplowpro

Accuweather is still up and down the news is making sound like this storm that's coming were gonna be stuck in the house for a month lol.


----------



## V_Scapes

accuweather blows. lee goldburg showed a future cast with north jersey in a period of heavy snow in the afternoon saturday then possibly changing to a soaking rain. so basically a big mess...maybe pushing some wet concrete. Im not looking foward to it.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1603256 said:


> accuweather blows. lee goldburg showed a future cast with north jersey in a period of heavy snow in the afternoon saturday then possibly changing to a soaking rain. so basically a big mess...maybe pushing some wet concrete. Im not looking foward to it.


Sweet LOL I'm ready for spring- enough of this craziness!


----------



## crazyboy

Once again the temps are to warm!


----------



## Spool it up

hopefully we get some type of event here . need to lose 60 ton real quick . need room for other equip soon .


----------



## shovelracer

You can lose 20 ton over here anytime, just let me know when you're coming.


----------



## Spool it up

shovelracer;1603847 said:


> You can lose 20 ton over here anytime, just let me know when you're coming.


you can tickle that skinny pedal on over here for 70 ton any ol time


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1603294 said:


> Sweet LOL I'm ready for spring- enough of this craziness!


Pulled the new trailer home last night! cant wait to get it lettered.



Spool it up;1603843 said:


> hopefully we get some type of event here . need to lose 60 ton real quick . need room for other equip soon .


Agreed, ive got a full pallet id like to lose...should have never bought it


----------



## Spool it up

V_Scapes;1603990 said:


> Pulled the new trailer home last night! cant wait to get it lettered.
> 
> Agreed, ive got a full pallet id like to lose...should have never bought it


gotta have it on hand 24/7 Thumbs Up. we'll be turnin up the augers next event .

*HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
409 AM EST THU FEB 21 2013

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ007>010-012>020-026-027-PAZ060>062-070-071-101>106-
220915-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-
BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-WESTERN CHESTER-
EASTERN CHESTER-WESTERN MONTGOMERY-EASTERN MONTGOMERY-UPPER BUCKS-
LOWER BUCKS-
409 AM EST THU FEB 21 2013

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST
MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW
JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND
SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

THERE IS A CHANCE OF SOME MIXED PRECIPITATION LATE FRIDAY AND
SATURDAY.

A COASTAL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MAY AFFECT THE REGION ON SUNDAY
PROVIDING MORE MIXED PRECIPITATION.*


----------



## LAB INC

I have about 60 ton left I was hoping on one more event were we can can plow but I hate to be this way I just don't think it looks good.. I hope I am really wrong and we get one more. Maybe this weekend I can salt but I don't no yet.. This year was way better then last year but I still would have liked more snow as I am sure we all would have... March is all most hear and I no it can be a funny and we can get some nice storms but I am still not sure... What you guys thinking ??? Will we get some salting events ??? Or something we can plow ???


----------



## djt1029

LAB INC;1604096 said:


> I have about 60 ton left I was hoping on one more event were we can can plow but I hate to be this way I just don't think it looks good.. I hope I am really wrong and we get one more. Maybe this weekend I can salt but I don't no yet.. This year was way better then last year but I still would have liked more snow as I am sure we all would have... March is all most hear and I no it can be a funny and we can get some nice storms but I am still not sure... What you guys thinking ??? Will we get some salting events ??? Or something we can plow ???


I really don't believe that you 'hate to be this way' since you've been this way since about the second week of December


----------



## LAB INC

I no I am to negative.. I need to be more positive... Tell me something good will come lol


----------



## V_Scapes

I think this weekend is just going to be a real PITA. 

This time of year sucks cause you cant put the snow equipment away yet but its too damn cold to start working on the landscape equipment!


----------



## Spool it up

what , OVER ? did u say over ?


----------



## Spool it up

LAB INC;1604202 said:


> I no I am to negative.. I need to be more positive... Tell me something good will come lol


here ya go . . .


----------



## djt1029

I'm planning on starting cleanups march 25, figure in a couple weeks I'll start getting my equipment ready to go. Having said that, watch it snow next weekend since I'll be out of state


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1603990 said:


> Pulled the new trailer home last night! cant wait to get it lettered.
> 
> Agreed, ive got a full pallet id like to lose...should have never bought it


Sweet! Here's a pic of mine- just got it back from lettering on Tuesday...


----------



## Spool it up

Ay Matt areyou anywheres near my Uncle Dom on Scotland Hill Rd by Gail Ct., south side of the thruway ? 

if so we may be headed back up Sat am , my Aunt died last mon


----------



## bdlawncare

nice quarter pipe, hit that on the stander?


----------



## mkwl

Spool it up;1604309 said:


> Ay Matt areyou anywheres near my Uncle Dom on Scotland Hill Rd by Gail Ct., south side of the thruway ?
> 
> if so we may be headed back up Sat am , my Aunt died last mon


What town is that? Mahwah? Sorry to hear about your Aunt.


----------



## mkwl

bdlawncare;1604310 said:


> nice quarter pipe, hit that on the stander?


Haha it's my brother's- he tears it up LOL- Definitely has better balance than I do!


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1604251 said:


> I'm planning on starting cleanups march 25, figure in a couple weeks I'll start getting my equipment ready to go. Having said that, watch it snow next weekend since I'll be out of state


Wow thats really late.



mkwl;1604270 said:


> Sweet! Here's a pic of mine- just got it back from lettering on Tuesday...


Looks awesome! 8.5x16?


----------



## Spool it up

mkwl;1604321 said:


> What town is that? Mahwah? Sorry to hear about your Aunt.


spring valley


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1604325 said:


> Wow thats really late.
> 
> ?


Yeah usually would be earlier but I've got a couple paver jobs I want done first that we're pushed back from before hurricane sandy


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1604346 said:


> Yeah usually would be earlier but I've got a couple paver jobs I want done first that we're pushed back from before hurricane sandy


Gotcha. the 15th is a good target date for us. I like to start when i feel the threat for snow is totally done with. it also depends when people really start wanting to get a jump on landscape work. last year everyone was hot to trot early.


----------



## srl28

Matt, nice trailer, who did the lettering?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1604325 said:


> Wow thats really late.
> 
> Looks awesome! 8.5x16?


Thanks! 8x18'- a 16' would be a little tight to get everything in there that I need to get into the trailer everyday- can't wait to put it to work!


----------



## mkwl

srl28;1604398 said:


> Matt, nice trailer, who did the lettering?


Thanks! Traffic Safety in Mahwah... they did my pickups and some other signs and stuff for me- price was fair I thought ($690 for the trailer)- and they do nice work.


----------



## srl28

Wow thats a pretty great price! Did they do the design of it too? Never thought they did lettering.


----------



## mkwl

srl28;1604611 said:


> Wow thats a pretty great price! Did they do the design of it too? Never thought they did lettering.


Yeah I thought so too- it's a lot of lettering- both sides, ramp, and my logo and website on the front (over the tongue). They didn't design the logo- a friend of mine is a graphic artist- he came up with my logo, did my biz cards, doorhangers, etc- money well spent to have a unique logo- brand recognition is everything.


----------



## srl28

Yea I agree. Looks very good. Looking for a quote to letter a few new things I think ill call traffic Safety and see what they can do. Pretty decent stuff on their website


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=241mnuTfRe4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=241mnuTfRe4


----------



## mkwl

srl28;1604756 said:


> Yea I agree. Looks very good. Looking for a quote to letter a few new things I think ill call traffic Safety and see what they can do. Pretty decent stuff on their website


Yeah give them a call- Bob is the guy I deal with up there...


----------



## JPMAKO

Spool it up;1604309 said:


> Ay Matt areyou anywheres near my Uncle Dom on Scotland Hill Rd by Gail Ct., south side of the thruway ?
> 
> if so we may be headed back up Sat am , my Aunt died last mon


That is actually in Chestnut Ridge, NY although it has a Spring Valley Zip Code.
I am in the South Spring Valley F.D. Scotland Hill Rd and Gail Ct is in our district.

Sorry to hear about your Aunt.


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory for parts of the area until 6AM Saturday. some other storms also on the board for tues/wed and friday next week.


----------



## lilsteve08

Looks like a lot of rain and very little 1- 1 1/2 inches of snow accumulation, We have super cold temps now and no precip, then we will have a lot of precip and 40 degree temps, what is wrong with this weather? What a tease, I am still glad we got the last 2 part blizzard, at least we got to roll out the equip twice and charge a good buck.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1605358 said:


> Winter weather advisory for parts of the area until 6AM Saturday. some other storms also on the board for tues/wed and friday next week.


I have my pesticide core class next Tuesday so it'll definitely snow then LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1605531 said:


> I have my pesticide core class next Tuesday so it'll definitely snow then LOL


Of course!
I should wash my trucks again, everytime ive washed them this winter its snowed.

Do you go to Rutgers for that class?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1605538 said:


> Of course!
> I should wash my trucks again, everytime ive washed them this winter its snowed.
> 
> Do you go to Rutgers for that class?


Haha yeah definitely! It's taught through a Rutgers course I believe through the cooperative extension but they offer courses around NJ on different dates- luckily they had a cancellation so I got into this one close to me.... figures I have to go down to mercer and monmouth counties for 2 other courses in lieu of 40 hours OJT- March 12th and 14th... and then hopefully be able to sit for the state exam sometime in April... oh the joys of being a legitimate company! LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

Wow i didnt realize it was such a pain for the pesticide license. I got the Fert license in the beginning of January, that was really easy.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1605576 said:


> Wow i didnt realize it was such a pain for the pesticide license. I got the Fert license in the beginning of January, that was really easy.


Yeah it's definitely going to be much more of a pain than the Fert was.... got mine last year just renewed it... have my HIC this one is the last to complete my repitoire of licenses LOL


----------



## AG09

mkwl;1605560 said:


> Haha yeah definitely! It's taught through a Rutgers course I believe through the cooperative extension but they offer courses around NJ on different dates- luckily they had a cancellation so I got into this one close to me.... figures I have to go down to mercer and monmouth counties for 2 other courses in lieu of 40 hours OJT- March 12th and 14th... and then hopefully be able to sit for the state exam sometime in April... oh the joys of being a legitimate company! LOL


You dont have any friends in the business that could have supervised you with the number of apps to bypass the courses?


----------



## rcn971

Hate to be the one to say it.....but I think we are done for the season down here in Monmouth County. I have a couple tons of salt left so I am hoping for a little something to get rid of that with.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I wish we where out of salt here. Then maybe we would get something up here in Bergen county.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just alittle bit of a sugar coating here in a few spots around 630am but its all melted off already. didnt even bother going to check the lots.


----------



## Spool it up

means absolutely nothing . . . . . . but


----------



## V_Scapes

Not looking good for the rest of february, looks to be a rainy week. Im ready for spring.


----------



## Spool it up

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Storm_of_the_Century Thumbs Up

20 years ago next month , anniversary of the biggy . had 33'' with 4' drifts . made a ton .

you know your making $$ when stuff starts breaking


----------



## mkwl

Yeah I hate to say it guys but I think it's over for this winter..... We had a much better year than last year..... Not a record breaker but made a little $$$ to put towards some new stuff for the landscaping side


----------



## to_buy

I want summer, but with the Jersey shore torn apart it won't be the same.


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1607193 said:


> Yeah I hate to say it guys but I think it's over for this winter..... We had a much better year than last year..... *Not a record breaker but made a little $$$ to put towards some new stuff for the landscaping side *


I hear that! Ive got a nice little wad stashed away waiting to be spent on some new equipmentThumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up

I'll be snow dancin , ain't givin in yetThumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro

I ain't ready for spring cause that leads to summer and I hate hot weather so keep winter going.


----------



## LAB INC

snowplowpro;1607882 said:


> I ain't ready for spring cause that leads to summer and I hate hot weather so keep winter going.


Same with me !!!! I was hoping on one more event but I guess it's not going to happen. Pretty sweet it's feb 26 Tuesday and we are in for a nice rain storm. I just love rain in the winter. I would say that this year was better then last by far but in my mind it was not great. I do not count on the snow as a income but as found money but I hate to have stuff sitting around. Glad I replaced one of my trucks with a new one this year. I guess it over. I was watching the weather channel and they said its going to get cold next week. Then a warm up. Hate to be negative but there goes March. I guess you can say I have been negative all year. I am sure glad we did get one good storm. Just maybe something will happen. I love how it gets cold and does not one thing. Then gets warm and what rains. Sweet. Well always next year. Guess we will see I am going to visit a friend in cail so maybe it snow when I am gone.


----------



## snowplowpro

Well maybe we can all tag along to Denver and Texas there getting hit now I'm in for a trip lol.


----------



## LAB INC

snowplowpro;1608647 said:


> Well maybe we can all tag along to Denver and Texas there getting hit now I'm in for a trip lol.


Sure lets go. It seems like every one is getting snow. But we have a nice rain storm on the way. We need to take a road trip.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mkwl;1607193 said:


> Yeah I hate to say it guys but I think it's over for this winter..... We had a much better year than last year..... Not a record breaker but made a little $$$ to put towards some new stuff for the landscaping side


It's not over yet man. Look at my post in the CT MA RI thread from today. Temps will be crashing next week and I'm really liking the 8th of March, and so should you guys


----------



## LAB INC

KartAnimal29;1608692 said:


> It's not over yet man. Look at my post in the CT MA RI thread from today. Temps will be crashing next week and I'm really liking the 8th of March, and so should you guys


I hope so I get back around the 7th one more would be nice be for we start spring. It be nice to use the plows on last time and get Some of this salt gone. Lets hope.


----------



## snowplowpro

Yea but that's what they say now when the 8th comes it's gonna change. Not trying to jinyx it


----------



## V_Scapes

We had some heavy sleet here last night but it all got washed away before morning. I wouldnt mind one more small push next week, but after that on to spring!

Anyone go to the NJLCA show today?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1610153 said:


> We had some heavy sleet here last night but it all got washed away before morning. I wouldnt mind one more small push next week, but after that on to spring!
> 
> Anyone go to the NJLCA show today?


Yeah I could go for one more before we start on some early spring projects the second week of March Thumbs Up


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1610153 said:


> We had some heavy sleet here last night but it all got washed away before morning. I wouldnt mind one more small push next week, but after that on to spring!
> 
> Anyone go to the NJLCA show today?


Watch around March 6/7, long ways out, but as of right now it looks like we have a solid shot at a noreaster


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea I was just reading up on it, should be interesting to see how it turns out. I think theres also something on its heels for the 11th timeframe? Not trying to hype it up, just from what I heard.


----------



## djt1029

Yeah, not getting my hopes up yet but it looks like we have a shot at back to back events to end the season which would be great. The 6/7 has some real potential


----------



## KartAnimal29

If this pans out , Congrats to NJ. You guys are going to get Hammered. The 11th storm is showing to far to the north for you guys. Northern CT might get lucky as of now. If you guys want, check in on the CT MA RI thread for updates on this. I'll be tracking this for the next 8 days.


----------



## KartAnimal29

LAB INC;1608783 said:


> I hope so I get back around the 7th one more would be nice be for we start spring. It be nice to use the plows on last time and get Some of this salt gone. Lets hope.


You might want to be back for the 6th my friend. The 7th is when this storm is projected to hit you guys.


----------



## V_Scapes

Thanks for the updates Kart.


----------



## LAB INC

KartAnimal29;1610257 said:


> You might want to be back for the 6th my friend. The 7th is when this storm is projected to hit you guys.


Keep us Updated. I will definitely come back early if something's brewing. I hope would be nice for one more good push Be for spring. Keep us Updated. Thanks again.


----------



## Spool it up

KartAnimal29;1610253 said:


> If this pans out , Congrats to NJ. You guys are going to get Hammered. The 11th storm is showing to far to the north for you guys. Northern CT might get lucky as of now. If you guys want, check in on the CT MA RI thread for updates on this. I'll be tracking this for the next 8 days.


theres a bigger one after that Thumbs Up


----------



## mkwl

Problem we're going to have in that time frame is the temperature- supposed to be 48* on the 5th-8th... too warm for snow...


----------



## MajorDave

We will see - got a huge Noreaster in NYC and LI today - a ton of rain and 50 degrees - geez - come on snow Gods!


----------



## KartAnimal29

mkwl;1610395 said:


> Problem we're going to have in that time frame is the temperature- supposed to be 48* on the 5th-8th... too warm for snow...


It will be warm during the day as the sun is getting higher , but also look at your night time lows for your area.I know up here in CT we are looking at the upper 20's starting this friday and pretty much lasting all next week. Also if this system is as big as it's being shown right now , it will suck all the cold air down from Canada. Pretty much providing it's own cold air. Watch the video I posted tonight.Bernie Rayno doesn't hype storm's, that's why I like him so much. But all we can do is wait and see.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1610493&postcount=4224


----------



## Len90

I do agree that the set-up for this storm is promising in terms of nao, pna, ridging, blocking etc. However, keep in mind we are heading into March. Still a good 5 days away from really having this thing nailed down and even then storms can bust. As for the 11-13 threat, we aren't even on the ECMs fantasy range yet. I will say that is a pretty picture and it is nice to see the Euro with this, but be warned it is still in its long range.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Len90;1610685 said:


> I do agree that the set-up for this storm is promising in terms of nao, pna, ridging, blocking etc. However, keep in mind we are heading into March. Still a good 5 days away from really having this thing nailed down and even then storms can bust. As for the 11-13 threat, we aren't even on the ECMs fantasy range yet. I will say that is a pretty picture and it is nice to see the Euro with this, but be warned it is still in its long range.


I agree 100 % Also a few more days and we will be able to get some sampling out of it and have a better idea what's going on with it. For now we wait and watch the model go back and forth with it.

The blocking might be too much tho. Look at the 00z EURO, it came north more last night. I could care less about the GFS


----------



## djt1029

Temperature wise, this storm would bring its own cold air. We've seen that plenty of times with past snows in the area (10-29-11 is probably the best example considering it was like 60 degrees the day before). Hopefully this turns out to be another major one that the euro nailed way before anything else


----------



## highlander316

if we get the storm on the 7th/8th that's fine, don't want anything after that. I'll be in the Caribbean from the 13th-23th, and snow is the last thing I want on my mind while there lol.


----------



## Spool it up

highlander316;1610900 said:


> if we get the storm on the 7th/8th that's fine, don't want anything after that. I'll be in the Caribbean from the 13th-23th, and snow is the last thing I want on my mind while there lol.


we were just on Easton rd at street rd excavating laterals for Peco last monday . are you anywhere near 611 and the sunoco at street rd ?  bradford rd and redstone is the exact location


----------



## highlander316

what town/city were you in?


----------



## Spool it up

street rd warrington


----------



## highlander316

no, that's about an hour drive from me. I'm about 35 miles North on 611.


----------



## V_Scapes

If it aint growin it better be snowin! Ill take whatever this time of the year, its so changeable. money is moneypayup


----------



## JPMAKO

Euro last night trended way north and depicts a big hit from D.C. into SNE. 2+ inches of QPF for NYC so if we can keep cold air in place while this moves in we will get hammered. This thing bombs out just south of our area so as stated it will produce its own cold air through thermal dynamic cooling. Also high winds associated with this storm again. 

ETA: The GFS also trended way north and is also on board


----------



## V_Scapes

Confidence seems to be much better today than it was yesterday. Is this looking to be an overnight event on the 6th Jason?


----------



## V_Scapes

Imagine if this came to fruition

I swear to god everytime I clean my trucks there ends up being a storm in the works. Maybe cleaning out the shed and putting some equipment in the trailer yesterday helped too! :laughing:


----------



## djt1029

Things are looking even better today. Everyone should wash their trucks this weekend and make plans for march 7/8. If that doesn't bring us some good snow, I don't know what will.


----------



## V_Scapes

Haha! Yea everyone plan a vacation!


----------



## fatheadon1

I pulled my skid an pusher off site gonna wash eveything tomorrow and head for pa Sunday morning for a week away in the mountains


----------



## djt1029

http://epawablogs.com/wx-alert-maps/

Time to go wash my other truck and move all my snow gear to the back of the garage


----------



## snowplowpro

I'm washing my truck tomorrow and cleaning it inside out maybe it will snow.


----------



## Spool it up

looking for 12 or better here .ready ,willin and able


----------



## V_Scapes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weathe...on/91358901001

Come onnn Euro!!!

As of right now the Euro gives an area-wide 12".


----------



## Andy96XLT

where are you guys seeing a foot? I see rain for north central south as of right now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'm not counting any chickens until they're out on my front lawn..

this article is pretty interesting, though.

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/03/large_snowfall_possible_for_nj.html#incart_river


----------



## V_Scapes

A decent hit from both of these models, look at the monster coming inland on the west coast as this one exits the east. Right now its not expected to track as far north as previously thought earlier yesterday, but still have plenty of time.


----------



## Spool it up

HAMMER TIME !

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/midatlantic-snowstorm-potentia/7088979


----------



## V_Scapes

This guy is actually pretty entertaining to watch, he draws his forecasted snow area in this clip
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...rm-more-fact-than-fiction-part-ii/91358901001


----------



## Spool it up

i will be surprized if nothing accumulates . looking at least a foot .


----------



## Vingino

Hi guys:
A terribly dumb question that I'm going to ask anyway. What is the best way to educate myself on reading these weather maps that are being posted? I'd love to be able to get as excited as you all but I don't know what I'm looking at. Any thoughts on using the services you pay for for forecasts and alerts being sent to you? There's way too many letdowns watching the local news, I was just curious as to who you rely upon for accurate forecasts. Thanks very much.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Vingino;1612125 said:


> Hi guys:
> A terribly dumb question that I'm going to ask anyway. What is the best way to educate myself on reading these weather maps that are being posted? I'd love to be able to get as excited as you all but I don't know what I'm looking at. Any thoughts on using the services you pay for for forecasts and alerts being sent to you? There's way too many letdowns watching the local news, I was just curious as to who you rely upon for accurate forecasts. Thanks very much.


Google is your friend. Take your pick

https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+read+a+weather+map&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## KartAnimal29

V_Scapes;1612102 said:


> This guy is actually pretty entertaining to watch, he draws his forecasted snow area in this clip
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...rm-more-fact-than-fiction-part-ii/91358901001


Benrie is a good dude. He's not one to hype a storm and is pretty good at explaining stuff


----------



## Vingino

Thank you very much for the help. I kind of miss the '70s and '80s, snow was no big deal, just something that happened when we used to get real winters. My dad never *****ed about commuting in it, and people didn't run to Shop-Rite in a panic to load up on chips, soda, and ice cream, thinking they were going to be snowed in for days. Yes, no hype is a very good thing, just hard to come by the past fifteen years or so. Thanks a million!


----------



## lilsteve08

Channel 61 says it's a huge system possibly spanning 3 days but should be the closest MISS, kinda a bad joke to us guys by mother nature and the weather guessers for playing into their models...But there is always that chance, now that most of the last traces of the "Blizzard" are gone


----------



## Spool it up

its still winter .


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like we have a 50/50 shot at this point, not getting too excited yet...


----------



## to_buy

I like playing the odds, one more good paycheck would be nice


----------



## V_Scapes

Not looking too good for us right now...


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks like just rain for us this week. The forcast calls for pain!


----------



## Spool it up

*what models are you guys looking at ? 
stock up on milk, eggs and bread . fire nup the generator . hort the fuel . 
may be in the dark for a while . prepare for snowmageddon in the tri state  
get in the spirit , worst thing that can happen is we get to ****** and lose all the surplus bulk ! .*wesport


----------



## V_Scapes

Haha! Your chained up already!?

The Euro went too far south. The GFS was headed slightly SE but once it gets to the coast it might try and curve NE. Still, with the GFS alittle more north than the euro we dont get into really heavy snows. Even if it does snow i would imagine it would have a tough time sticking. Not saying we dont have a chance but should be interesting to see what the models spit out by tommorow morning.


----------



## djt1029

Not liking what I'm seeing today much, could all change though. Not getting too down or too up until tomorrow


----------



## bdlawncare

look they were saying we were getting slammed yesterday and now there saying maybe nothing... They don't know at this point its just their best educated guess which is at best still a guess haha. Well just have to wait and see... Personally, I don't care what happens snows great! No snow doesn't bother me i'm already in landscape mode, have some tree jobs I wanna take care of this week

but spool i like the spirit hahaha


----------



## Spool it up

*...winter storm watch in effect from 
late wednesday night through thursday evening...

The national weather service in pennsylvania has issued 
a winter storm watch...which is in effect from late wednesday
night through thursday evening.

* timing...light snow is is expected to spread across 
southeast pennsylvania through northwest new jersey
wednesday night and become more intense thursday
morning and afternoon.

* snow accumulation...in excess of 6 inches possible.

* other impacts...snow may fall heavily at times from
wednesday morning through thursday afternoon.
Accumulation rates of 1 to 1.5 inches per hour
are possible at times making snow removal difficult
and travel extremely dangerous.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential
for significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations
that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.

&&*


----------



## V_Scapes

Spool are you in NE PA? I cant believe they are issuing watches already.


----------



## xgiovannix12

They didnt issue any thing here yet... I think they are being careful of not being wrong


----------



## Spool it up

i thought it was odd also . 72 hours out . but with all the catastrophes going on lately , fema probly has something to do with it


----------



## LAB INC

Spool it up;1613077 said:


> i thought it was odd also . 72 hours out . but with all the catastrophes going on lately , fema probly has something to do with it


Are we going to get anything or no ? I cut my trip short not sure why probably a bad idea. What you guys think.


----------



## Spool it up

if your in the biz , thats the con . gotta be atleast a douching event if no push . storm is too big and its been cold . there is a high up north pulling down cold air , so odds are good . also bringing its own cold w. it i hear /

if it hits juss rite ,and stalls we could be working for 2 days here . 

where were you headed?


----------



## LAB INC

Spool it up;1613261 said:


> if your in the biz , thats the con . gotta be atleast a douching event if no push . storm is too big and its been cold . there is a high up north pulling down cold air , so odds are good . also bringing its own cold w. it i hear /
> 
> if it hits juss rite ,and stalls we could be working for 2 days here .
> 
> where were you headed?


I was in cail went to see a friend. I am back. What you think will we plow I am in 07924. I hope.


----------



## Spool it up

LAB INC;1613291 said:


> I was in cail went to see a friend. I am back. What you think will we plow I am in 07924. I hope.


think ? positive . what coagulates ? who knows . models look confusing , which i personally like . i smell a doozy though .


----------



## LAB INC

Spool it up;1613313 said:


> think ? positive . what coagulates ? who knows . models look confusing , which i personally like . i smell a doozy though .


Yes hope something.


----------



## blk90s13

This is coming because I took the plow off today ! 


Chains are legal in NJ ?


----------



## fatboyNJ

blk90s13;1613462 said:


> This is coming because I took the plow off today !
> 
> Chains are legal in NJ ?


good question...but the way the state throw down salt on the roads they cant say the chains will mess up pavement..lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Yes, they're allowed .... sometimes.

New Jersey Statutes Title 39:3-73 states that snow chains "of reasonable proportions" may be used when road conditions warrant. These conditions include rain, snow, ice, oil and construction.

Restrictions on Use

The law specifies that chains cannot be used "at any time on improved highways when highway conditions do not make such use necessary for the safety of life or property." In other words, chains must be removed when road conditions don't require their use.

Safety Requirements

New Jersey law also states that chains cannot be built or installed in a way that may harm any person or property if they are thrown from the tires.


----------



## shovelracer

The mail trucks chain up every time it snows and for a day of two after till banks get pushed back.


----------



## V_Scapes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-mid-atlantic-snowfall-accumulations/91358901001

Still not getting my hopes up and certainly am NOT expecting a "doozy".


----------



## snowplowpro

Went to Oakland marine open house today
I forgot they don't sell plows or parts there


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got back from there


----------



## snowplowpro

National in mahwah is Wednesday open house


----------



## V_Scapes

Thats ok I did my part to stimulate the economy today haha


----------



## snowplowpro

I might go for the food my buddy spends enough there


----------



## V_Scapes

Whoa


----------



## mkwl

Yup the gf and I were up at Oakland Marine today- will be at Rob's open house on Wed for sure!

Hate to say it guys but I think this one's gonna be a Sough Jersey only storm- unless it suddenly turns North Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

I think I saw your truck in there today.

And not according to the NAM, that map has us at 15+, doubt we'll get that much tho. Theres more confidence with northern areas getting more snow.


----------



## ppandr

....and forecast temps are running to high as compared to actuals for three days now for me here. Today was forecast at 42....high today was 38. Those few degrees can make a big difference Wednesday if the trend continues.

Few more inches will pay for a key west trip I just booked for memorial day week.....


----------



## V_Scapes

The temps shouldnt be an issue, between the high pressure and the winds associated with the storm its going to drive cold winds from the NE and the storm will suck in its own cold air. we will also benefit from this storm hitting at night with lowered temps, although initial snowfall might have a hard time sticking.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1614017 said:


> I think I saw your truck in there today.
> 
> And not according to the NAM, that map has us at 15+, doubt we'll get that much tho. Theres more confidence with northern areas getting more snow.


Could be- we were there around noon today.

Well that would give us some hope then- I could go for one more 6" push then some warm so I can start getting some spring projects underway Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro

Wayne wholesale fertilizers open house next week
Lets get this storm underway we got to do a snow dance


----------



## ppandr

V_Scapes;1614030 said:


> .....we will also benefit from this storm hitting at night with lowered temps, although initial snowfall might have a hard time sticking.


Exactly why we need lower temps to start. Some of us don't have the benefit of the elevation and geographic location you do


----------



## PALS Landscapin

I dont really post much on here but for some odd reason I have a feeling that we are going to get slammed with this storm, meaning snow.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1613991 said:


> Whoa


Holy sh*t, wasn't expecting to see that


----------



## V_Scapes

ppandr;1614061 said:


> Exactly why we need lower temps to start. Some of us don't have the benefit of the elevation and geographic location you do


This is true. Lee Goldburg has just about all of NJ in the 2-5" zone. Not a bad start.



djt1029;1614136 said:


> Holy sh*t, wasn't expecting to see that


Not really sure how accurate the NAM is, they say take the NAM totals and cut them in half, sooo 8"? Not bad either lol.

I certainly wouldnt mind billing out all of my customers one more time this winter. We still have some snow laying around here and once we get a few warm days everything will be really muddy. Cleanups are probably a couple weeks off.


----------



## herb1001

Time to hook up one last time this season.


----------



## ppandr

00z Nam......get out your trowels to finish the foot o concrete


----------



## crazyboy

I'm more concerned about the significant flooding that is going to be coming with this storm to the already damaged Sandy areas.


----------



## lilsteve08

Me too, I took a trip down to seaside/point pleasant, Very sad, we used to rent the 4 wheel sulky bikes and ride around by Mia's italian restaurant and Barnacle bills, all destroyed.... Pray those down south don't receive anymore damage to property or morale


----------



## snowplowpro

Get the plows out


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

snowplowpro;1614575 said:


> Get the plows out


Not here.... Coating to a inch or two of snow isn't going to be doing anything for me...


----------



## lilsteve08

Where are you located Dogplow? I'm right by the Wayne border.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

lilsteve08;1614697 said:


> Where are you located Dogplow? I'm right by the Wayne border.


Monmouth (hit by Sandy) county.


----------



## V_Scapes

Lookin good


----------



## V_Scapes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-snow-accumulations-from-dc-to-boston/91358901001


----------



## snowplowpro

The county and states pre salted already.


----------



## mkwl

Looks like we will actually see something plowable here in NW Bergen County.... went to the yard, mounted up the plows and brought the trucks home... looks like we will see a couple inches (up to a foot some say) from tomorrow evening through Thursday Evening....


----------



## snowplowpro

Can't wait


----------



## Andy96XLT

well sorry guys, nothing will happen. I went to work on my truck today after work and was able to fix my non starting problem within about 10 minutes... turns out a bolt fell out under the dash and I kinda needed that... Now that I am prepared were doomed to rain


----------



## shovelracer

The towns sure are releasing material with no discretion. They have pretreated nearly every public surface I saw today. I've never seen it done to that degree with any storm before. I fully expect them to try and burn off 6" with their spreaders as well. I can't lie we have some material we'd like to get rid of as well.


----------



## mkwl

We shall see.... only problem with a storm now is going to be that it'll push our spring cleanups back at least a few weeks before the ground will dry up adequately.... :-/


----------



## ppandr

shovelracer;1615163 said:


> The towns sure are releasing material with no discretion. They have pretreated nearly every public surface I saw today. I've never seen it done to that degree with any storm before. I fully expect them to try and burn off 6" with their spreaders as well. I can't lie we have some material we'd like to get rid of as well.


Same here....I use all bagged material so it will only be hard next year and not worth the space it takes up to save it.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Andy96XLT;1615127 said:


> well sorry guys, nothing will happen. I went to work on my truck today after work and was able to fix my non starting problem within about 10 minutes... turns out a bolt fell out under the dash and I kinda needed that... Now that I am prepared were doomed to rain


I'm just as guilty Andy. Hooked up the plow this morning just to make sure everything is working right. And sure enough everthing works flawlesly so we won't get any ccumulations here in Bergen County. @ least I took the plow off after driving around for half the day with it on. That & I still didn't bother to put the salter on the back of the truck yet. Oh well. Sorry guys!


----------



## V_Scapes

This is setting up to be a long 3 days, we could be getting snow on and off thru friday morning.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im still not convinced were gonna get that much. A few inches yes, but I don't think anywhere near 6... I guess time will tell.


----------



## V_Scapes

I agree, i feel like 4" is more realistic


----------



## Snow Commandor

10 4! I don't see us getting more than 4" around here.


----------



## NightTrain

I still dont know what to think. I have been following the models for two days and they are all over the place. I have see totals from 1" to18"+ for Sussex County. I think I'm going to wait until there is 3" in my driveway before I go out and put the plow on so I don't jinx myself. It always seems like the less I have my ***** together the more mother nature has hers together.


----------



## shovelracer

Recent path looks like less than 1" sticking in Sussex County tonight. As soon as we filled the spreaders the sun started coming out.


----------



## NightTrain

Typical........no sun outside my window, just some light rain and overcast.


----------



## herb1001

Where is all the snow? It's not even raining yet.


----------



## mkwl

It's been raining on/off here in NW Bergen County for about 3 hours... with a little sleet mixed in.... doesn't really feel like snow outside but who knows.... I could see where it really gets cranking we could pick up a couple inches..... over the next 2 days


----------



## V_Scapes

Cold, light rain here all day with a few flakes. hopefully this rain will cool off the surface temps, its going to have to really dump to get any good accums. Oh well, im all hooked up, it is what it is at this point.


----------



## BBC co

ALERT: Voluntary Evacuation Orders are being expanded in New Jersey. They now include all or parts of Long Beach Island, Brielle and Manasquan. Toms River and Brick Township asked residents to evacuate yesterday.

All Residents need to head the advice of officials and take themselves and any valuable property to higher ground immediately.


----------



## LAB INC

BBC co;1615816 said:


> ALERT: Voluntary Evacuation Orders are being expanded in New Jersey. They now include all or parts of Long Beach Island, Brielle and Manasquan. Toms River and Brick Township asked residents to evacuate yesterday.
> 
> All Residents need to head the advice of officials and take themselves and any valuable property to higher ground immediately.


Just spoke to somebody and they said they saw the weather forecast. Looks like they lowered the Amounts. Must be my fault I put plows on.


----------



## mkwl

Saying 1-2" tonight and 1-3 tomorrow night into Friday.... we shall see what happens....


----------



## V_Scapes

Yup, looks like our best shot for some good snow is tommorow night


----------



## Andy96XLT

im gonna get real crazy here and make my prediction a whopping 2 inches where I am in Somerset county when it is all done and over with. The temperatures are going up around here. Over 40* now here.


----------



## srl28

^^ Same. I follow a few weather bloggers on facebook and one just posted that he doesnt think theres anything for today/tonight but possibly tomorrow into Friday. lets hope so. Looking to do something snow wise to clear out some salt and get one last push in before next year.


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;1615970 said:


> ^^ Same. I follow a few weather bloggers on facebook and one just posted that he doesnt think theres anything for today/tonight but possibly tomorrow into Friday. lets hope so. Looking to do something snow wise to clear out some salt and get one last push in before next year.


This sucks what happen to the snow. I hope Thursday night.


----------



## Len90

LAB INC;1615994 said:


> This sucks what happen to the snow. I hope Thursday night.


People were quick to believe the NAM and it's crazy amount of snow. I for one was skeptical about it. If we end up with 4 inches come Friday morning consider it a bonus.


----------



## LAB INC

Len90;1616005 said:


> People were quick to believe the NAM and it's crazy amount of snow. I for one was skeptical about it. If we end up with 4 inches come Friday morning consider it a bonus.


I hear you I hope we get that but I will Believe it when I see it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Len90;1616005 said:


> People were quick to believe the NAM and it's crazy amount of snow. I for one was skeptical about it. If we end up with 4 inches come Friday morning consider it a bonus.


What are your thoughts for tonight Len? Looks like a bust.


----------



## LAB INC

LAB INC;1616007 said:


> I hear you I hope we get that but I will Believe it when I see it.


Glad I put my plows on and had my guys come in and get stuff ready. At least they made money so far. Hope we get Thursday night but then again Believe it when I see it. Funny tv news says nothing tonight for hear but weather Channel app is still saying 1-3. Come on now. What a dame joke.


----------



## fatheadon1

The good thing about all this rain is the ground is nice an soft maybe we could burry an few weather guessers


----------



## djt1029

Not looking good right now as far as snow, and unfortunately it looks like the shores taking another hit


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1616014 said:


> What are your thoughts for tonight Len? Looks like a bust.


Not thinking anything near what they were talking about last night. I personally think slushy 1-2 for areas. Hey I can be wrong, but I honestly never really thought this was the storm for NJ like the NAM said. We shall see how that supposed trough sets up for tomorrow night. That might be able to make up for this.


----------



## ppandr

Nam showing generally getting hammered tomorrow night... lol


----------



## blk90s13

fatheadon1;1616032 said:


> The good thing about all this rain is the ground is nice an soft maybe we could burry an few weather guessers


I got my shovels ready


----------



## snowplowpro

A weather man the only job I know were u can be wrong and still get paid for it boy did I do something wrong lol.


----------



## Andy96XLT

well that was exciting...


----------



## snowplowpro

Now there saying 1 to 2 this morning and tonight up to another four


----------



## Andy96XLT

I am lowering my prediction for Somerset county from 2" down to a trace. I don't believe anything they are saying. Up north could get something, maybe the 2" i originally guessed.


----------



## V_Scapes

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO NOON EST FRIDAY...

* LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF INTERIOR NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND INTERIOR PORTIONS OF THE LOWER HUDSON VALLEY OF NEW YORK.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...LITTLE ACCUMULATION EXPECTED INTO THIS EVENING...THEN 2 TO 5 INCHES BY FRIDAY MORNING.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE MID TO UPPER 30S THIS AFTERNOON FALLING TO AROUND 30 TONIGHT.

* TIMING...ON AND OFF LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES WILL MIX WITH LIGHT RAIN THIS AFTERNOON. A STEADY WET SNOW WILL REDEVELOP THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. MODERATE SNOW MAY FALL AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOW ON ROADS COULD LEAD TO DIFFICULT TRAVELING CONDITIONS BY FRIDAY MORNING.

* WINDS...NORTH 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

&&


The good news is we are still in an advisory..bad news is looks to be a northern county event. Just have to hurry up and wait.


----------



## V_Scapes

Would be great if this panned out but i think its alittle optimistic.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1616484 said:


> Would be great if this panned out but i think its alittle optimistic.


Well that map puts me in the 4.2" zone.... I think that's a little optimistic- I'm betting on 2.5" tonight into tomorrow...


----------



## V_Scapes

Thats what im thinking 2.5-3" is perfect, nice quick storm.


----------



## lilsteve08

Wierd weather, for such a big 3 day Noreaster high winds for a couple hours and some fast flying flakes, No salting or plowing going on here....Something is really wrong with this weather, just not normal or predictable anymore.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow here now


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1616529 said:


> Light snow here now


x2 Not sticking to anything yet though.... gonna have to really ramp up tonight to get 4.2" out of this!


----------



## Snow Commandor

Light snow falling here all morning but much to worm for anything to stick. Maybe if it gets down to 31 tonight we could get 3" by tomorrow morning. Not putting the plow on til I see something sticking to the blacktop!


----------



## V_Scapes

The radar looks solid, plenty of moisture heading straight west.


----------



## djt1029

Light flurries here, nothing sticking. Doubt we get more then a coating of slush


----------



## V_Scapes

where are you djt?


----------



## forestfireguy

Southern Bergen on and off snow all day, roads black and wet. Hoping to see a change to something sticking after things close up tonight, let it snow and be on sites by 3-4 AM to push off and be clean and ready by 7.......Guess we'll see.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1616651 said:


> where are you djt?


Bergenfield/Tenafly area. Still coming down steady, but everything's just wet


----------



## V_Scapes

forestfireguy;1616694 said:


> Southern Bergen on and off snow all day, roads black and wet. Hoping to see a change to something sticking after things close up tonight, let it snow and be on sites by 3-4 AM to push off and be clean and ready by 7.......Guess we'll see.


Exactly what I was hoping for also. the snow has become steadier here in the past hour or so. Once night time comes paved surfaces should start to get coated, grassy areas are starting to stick here.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

V_Scapes;1616771 said:


> Exactly what I was hoping for also. the snow has become steadier here in the past hour or so. Once night time comes paved surfaces should start to get coated, grassy areas are starting to stick here.


Same here. I took off from work today due to the initial weather reports and couldn't cancel the day. So if it's not done overnight, I'm screwed.


----------



## LAB INC

rbyrnesjr;1616773 said:


> Same here. I took off from work today due to the initial weather reports and couldn't cancel the day. So if it's not done overnight, I'm screwed.


Not doing anything hear in 07924.


----------



## djt1029

Starting to stick on grass here, hopefully if it is plowable we can finish everywhere before sun up. Nothing worse then dodging a bunch of crazy soccer moms in mini vans going from one account to another


----------



## mkwl

Starting to stick to grass/mulch here.... nothing on the pavement though.... I could see how we get 2" of VERY wet snow overnight into tomorrow (they say it'll snow till around 1PM tomorrow) if it snows heavy enough.... we shall see!


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;1616919 said:


> Starting to stick to grass/mulch here.... nothing on the pavement though.... I could see how we get 2" of VERY wet snow overnight into tomorrow (they say it'll snow till around 1PM tomorrow) if it snows heavy enough.... we shall see!


Cool storm not sticking hear. Great.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Steady snow coming down here but still too warm for anything to stick to the ground! Temp needs to drop @ least 3 degres before anything will start to accumulate. Oh well. I should've waited til the morning to hook up the plow!


----------



## Snow Commandor

djt1029;1616795 said:


> Starting to stick on grass here, hopefully if it is plowable we can finish everywhere before sun up. Nothing worse then dodging a bunch of crazy soccer moms in mini vans going from one account to another


Tnek is the worst town for having to deal with all those soccer moms driving around in their mini-vans and oversized suvs! Even on an ordanary day I can't stand them.


----------



## djt1029

Snow Commandor;1617068 said:


> Tnek is the worst town for having to deal with all those soccer moms driving around in their mini-vans and oversized suvs! Even on an ordanary day I can't stand them.


I hear ya, had a near miss with one of them in a storm earlier this season when she slid through the red light on Tryon ave.


----------



## lilsteve08

After seeing the flakes fly outside my work (Little Falls) with no accumulation drove home towards (Wayne) and roads were slick and covered, a real Winter wonderland,earlier in the day did see everything coated, trees etc in white on way home through vernon, took some pics


----------



## lilsteve08

Got up at 3:30, went to service my lots because I heard the plow on my street, hardly anything to speak of in the one lot and the other I'm sure which is further south has nothing either, If I knew this I would have salted heavy before the coating and sent an appropriate bill, wasn't worth gettin up and cleaning off truck...


----------



## V_Scapes

Id say we have about 6" on the grass here and about 2" on pavement. went and plowed the lots early but the schools are delayed. just as soon as we could clear the lots they were coated again. we still have a nice snowfall here, ill go back out and hit the resis when its almost done.


----------



## Andy96XLT

a decent amount on the grass but just a slushy ish inch or so on the roads... More then I thought but still nothing worth while for me.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1617151 said:


> Id say we have about 6" on the grass here and about 2" on pavement. went and plowed the lots early but the schools are delayed. just as soon as we could clear the lots they were coated again. we still have a nice snowfall here, ill go back out and hit the resis when its almost done.


x2 about 3" on grass and 1.5" on pavement- will probably head out around noon....


----------



## V_Scapes

Northern counties upgraded to a storm warning


----------



## djt1029

Probably have 6" here on grass, maybe 3 1/2 on pavement


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Not much hear.. we got to salt a little bit.. Two of my lots got to push a little off not much... Some customers called and said don't bother its going to be warm. Kind of a let down again... Still waiting of the 5-8 from Wednesday night. I guess we are done after this for the year but who knows... This year was better then last but for sure not like some of the years I can think back like 2000-2001 and 2002-2003. I can really think about the years when we had so much snow I would wish the snow would stop coming because of was sick of plowing.. Guess you have to be careful for what you wish for.. Maybe guys its all my fault I was on the west cost and came back because of the storm. I should have stayed we might have got it bad.. I guess we will just have to see what next year does...


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1617344 said:


> Not much hear.. we got to salt a little bit.. Two of my lots got to push a little off not much... Some customers called and said don't bother its going to be warm. Kind of a let down again... Still waiting of the 5-8 from Wednesday night. I guess we are done after this for the year but who knows... This year was better then last but for sure not like some of the years I can think back like 2000-2001 and 2002-2003. I can really think about the years when we had so much snow I would wish the snow would stop coming because of was sick of plowing.. Guess you have to be careful for what you wish for.. Maybe guys its all my fault I was on the west cost and came back because of the storm. I should have stayed we might have got it bad.. I guess we will just have to see what next year does...


Debbie downer dude you depress me:crying:

Good little storm here, went back out around 1 and cleaned up the lots again and got rid of some salt then went and breezed through the resis. No complaints.

Next 2 weeks look like a temperature roller coaster but i think we can put a fork in this winter.

Its  time!


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

I'll tell ya that was a strange storm. At 7 am there was maybe an inch on the ground in Wyckoff, then by 2 PM there was 6 I'll take it. I was able to do 28 accounts out of 30. Not to shabby.


----------



## LAB INC

I think so to. I no I am a Debbie downer. Sorry. Let's stick a fork in it and turn it over.


----------



## rcn971

In Monmouth County there was 4-6" on my trucks but a splotchy 1-2 at our sites. Did the walks/salted roadways at one and had to push/salt the other. Got to use up my remaining salt which is all I really cared about.


----------



## tjctransport

same in middlesex county. 4-6 inches on the trucks and cars since 6 am, 2 inches on the grass, nothing on the roads.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rcn971;1617547 said:


> In Monmouth County there was 4-6" on my trucks but a splotchy 1-2 at our sites. Did the walks/salted roadways at one and had to push/salt the other. Got to use up my remaining salt which is all I really cared about.


I was in Rumson today, and there was 5" on the front lawn, but zippo on the road / driveway.

Which means I was able to continue working on a sandy ravaged home..... so I'm good.


----------



## bdlawncare

Here in north Bergen we got about 3 1/2 on the pavement on some of my lower elevation accounts.. The ones up on the palisades had about 6/12 in the grass and 5 on the driveways believe it or not.. I was hanging out up in tammybrook last night and the snow was sticking at 10-11pm when it was not sticking else where.


----------



## snowplowpro

Now the model says next week it will warm up and the week after winter kicks in again


----------



## djt1029

Turned out to be a nice storm, couldn't believe how fast it went from nothing on pavement to a few inches


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

We got nothing on surfaces here.


Tomorrow, the plow gets powerwashed, dried, FF'd and put back in the storage unit...


Goodnight Irene. See you in the fall.


----------



## V_Scapes

I washed mine and parked em. dont know if that was the right thing to do haha


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1618135 said:


> I washed mine and parked em. dont know if that was the right thing to do haha


Same with me washed all my trucks put all my plows away pulled out salters. I pull equipment off site. Maybe I will sorry.


----------



## tjctransport

in Jersey if you are under contract with the state, county, parkway, or turnpike the contract states plows must be ready to go within 1/2 hours notice from November 15 to April 15.


----------



## shovelracer

Washed, fluid filmed, and put back on the racks.


----------



## crazyboy

I'm pretty sure winter is over!


----------



## lilsteve08

We all though it was over after the Groundhog made an appearance, then came feb 8-9th 2 part blizzard and now the 3 day Storm that went from 0 to 3-5inches from 7am on, what a surprise that was, I was up 3:30am friday, out by 4 to only find a scattered dusting, woke again at 7:45 to run and plow a decent snow amount. So by no means is winter over.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

shovelracer;1618390 said:


> Washed, fluid filmed, and put back on the racks.


I'm sure it's still accessible if it was really needed. For me, I just have to move the crapola out of the way and roll it back out of the storage unit.... not that I will, or anything like that

My plow gently sleeps till next season....Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro

There talking about something brewing up maybe next week euro models are saying. Lets see.


----------



## ppandr

Sunday night Monday timeframe.....cold enough.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea early week storm still should not be ruled out.


----------



## ppandr

Blocking setting up. Looks like a wet and hopefully snowy few more weeks to go.


----------



## V_Scapes

Low down to 22 tonight. Looks like work might be pushed off for another week.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1620626 said:


> Low down to 22 tonight. Looks like work might be pushed off for another week.


I'm shooting to start cleanups late next week or on Monday the 25th- waiting for the ground to dry up a little more.... hopefully it's at least relatively dry next week!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

I was thinking the same, especially since we could get alot of rain monday and tuesday.


----------



## djt1029

Shooting to start cleanups the 25th, next weeks just going to be a few hours a day of doorhangers. Going away this weekend though so I wouldn't be surprised it we got some sort or freak snow


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Anyone enjoy the snow flurries today ? Winter wonderland down here...






but, 10 minutes later.... it was all gone


----------



## lilsteve08

33 degrees yesterday (snow only accumulated on grassy surfaces so that could have been a plowable storm in many towns I drove thru, DOT was salting highways, now mon noon to tuesday snow / rain mix, 2" possible monday then rain washing it away, then tuesday 5-7" possible Sullivan County NY, would be nice to get a couple more pushes!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

It snowed at a pretty good clip here for a while. Still looking good for tommorow. As long as it hits over night we should be in good shape for a couple inches.


----------



## lilsteve08

Pray to St. Patty for snow, maybe if the bagpipers play loud enough the clouds will shake and snow on NJ, HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY Plowsite members....


----------



## V_Scapes

I would have no problem with this map panning out although i think its alittle optomistic.
Guys over at AmericanWx are saying 2-5" for my area...


----------



## V_Scapes

...winter storm warning in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to 10 am edt tuesday...

The national weather service in upton has issued a winter storm warning for snow...sleet and freezing rain...which is in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to 10 am edt tuesday.

* locations...rockland...northern westchester and western passaic counties.

* hazard types...snow...sleet and freezing rain.

* accumulations...snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 5 inches...along with a tenth to around a quarter of an inch of ice.

* winds...east 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.

* temperatures...in the lower 30s.

* visibilities...one quarter to one half mile at times.

* timing...snow will overspread the area from the southwest late this afternoon. The snow will then mix with and change to sleet and freezing rain overnight. The wintry mix will change to all rain tuesday morning...before ending as rain and snow showers late tuesday.

* impacts...the combination of an accumulation of ice on top of an accumulation of snow will make travel dangerous...especially during the tuesday morning rush hour.


----------



## djt1029

Hopefully we get to throw some salt on the commercials tonight but I don't think that's going to happen here. Would be nice to finish off the last of the pallet though


----------



## mkwl

Snowing at a pretty good clip here right now- about 1/2" on the pavement.... saying it's going to change over to rain though by around 1AM.... plows are off as I think it's going to be gone by tomorrow afternoon with rain all day....


----------



## lilsteve08

Snowing pretty good in Woodland Park (formerly West Paterson) about 1/2 inch on ground, will have to put plow on tonight if needed, I would love 1 or 2 more events, too cold to start spring cleanups just yet, more money made faster and easier with snow plowing...


----------



## AG09

Wayne has at least 2 inches on the ground and counting.


----------



## mkwl

4" here in Mahwah Area- will head out around 10 to start the 7 hour driveway route.... long night ahead!


----------



## djt1029

We're heading out at 10:30, should only be a few hours


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Any idea when the snow is supposed to switch over?


----------



## djt1029

rbyrnesjr;1623379 said:


> Any idea when the snow is supposed to switch over?


Sometime between 10pm & midnight here in bergenfield


----------



## V_Scapes

Weve got about 4-5" here, not expecting a change over to rain but we will get sleet at some point. This is another overperformer for sure, apparently theres a new low forming off the coast. Im going to wait until later to go out, schools will be delayed in the morning anyway.


----------



## djt1029

Just got back home, that was some of the heaviest snow I can remember


----------



## lilsteve08

I saw trucks and trailers moving bobcats etc around like mad early in the morning yesterday, a lot of guys had taken their salters out and cleaned/Fluid Filmed everything, I thought about taking my headgear off too, thank God I had a gut feeling winter isn't over yet.... Maybe more to come, I was shocked it didn't change right over to rain, but pleased to make more $$$


----------



## V_Scapes

We had about 6-7" but after heavy sleet it all got compacted alittle. went out around 3:30am and finished by 1pm. was definitly some heavy slop but cleaned up nicely. 

anyone hear anything about mondays storm?


----------



## V_Scapes

Notice this is for next TUESDAY! MAYBE we can start cleanups in april...


----------



## ppandr

Any one else see the article today about the state dot claiming this has been the second most expensive winter on record....are you kidding me????/


----------



## V_Scapes

it wouldnt be so expensive if they didnt make subs sit on standby for hours


----------



## djt1029

I wish I got paid standby for all the nights I have to keep getting up to see if any things accumulated only to see black pavement


----------



## Snow Commandor

Ditto D J! If I even had a penny for all the times I saw the dot trucks all sitting in the Value Fair lot in S Hackensack, on stand by!


----------



## ppandr

How about the 100's of tons of salt and hours wasted on pretreating when it didn't snow.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I need to get my CDL so I can get paid to sit behind the wheel of a big Mack truck and sit idle for hrs & hrs! Lol!


----------



## rcn971

My friend had a truck committed to he state and they paid him every time to be on standby for 24hrs before. I am pretty sure all this standby time is fallout from all the problems associated from the 2010 blizzard. The state doesn't care, they will just raise our taxes some more.


----------



## djt1029

I was thinking the same thing, it's the only way to get back some of my tax money


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1624254 said:


> Notice this is for next TUESDAY! MAYBE we can start cleanups in april...


Yup... my hopes of starting cleanups next Monday are waining.... oh well at least we're back to work doing some drainage work :waving: I got some interesting looks from the other contractors' that park in my lot when I told them I was actually doing work this week.... who says you can't landscape in the snow!


----------



## fatheadon1

The best part of them saying that this winter was Expensive is they are just going by the money they layed out on a lotta useless salt runs way to much stand by pay to subs an all the ot paid out. When in Reality the damage to the Infrastructure from all the salt they use is unreal roads that were paved last year are pothole central. An I'm sure all the bridges that were already in bad shape the salt did not help any. Iv always said nj need to bring some one in from say pa or ny that know the right way to handle snow an let them take over an save Millions of taxpayer dollars. But hey what do I know


----------



## Len90

That is hysterical how they are calling an average winter (at best overall statewide) to be one of the most costly. Having contractors sit for days on standby and over salting have led to this. I seriously think the state needs to restructure the way it handles snow. DOT could easily start going to staggered shifts like other states do so there is less need for overtime pay. Secondly, they could stop dropping dry salt on dry roads the day before a storm. Dry salt on a dry road does not work like liquid pretreatments. 

I'm guessing tonight central and southern NJ crews are getting another night of OT?


----------



## Snow Commandor

fatheadon1;1624641 said:


> The best part of them saying that this winter was Expensive is they are just going by the money they layed out on a lotta useless salt runs way to much stand by pay to subs an all the ot paid out. When in Reality the damage to the Infrastructure from all the salt they use is unreal roads that were paved last year are pothole central. An I'm sure all the bridges that were already in bad shape the salt did not help any. Iv always said nj need to bring some one in from say pa or ny that know the right way to handle snow an let them take over an save Millions of taxpayer dollars. But hey what do I know


The best is how the state now has these new fertilizer laws in place to reduce the fertilizer usage that's contaminating our waters. But they have no problem dumping tons of salt down the drain litterally!


----------



## lilsteve08

Hey now fellas, 51 million dollars spent, 32 snow events, If those numbers are accurate and I multiply my billable rate by 1000, then I've made 125,000 this season and only pushed 6 times and used minimal salt/calcium, WOW I'm gonna be rich on a winter that is barely better than last year's NO-sNOw....haha


----------



## ppandr

....22 statewide mobilization events vs 3 last year. Come on really???? Statewide?
Hire extra drivers for 46/hr because the dot employees were tired from Sandy cleanup?
Show me a hard working state employee and I'll show you someone who is about to lose his job. Working hard and efficienctly only brings pressure from both fellow employees and management. The dot budgets 10m/ year for snow cleanup...


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1624515 said:


> Yup... my hopes of starting cleanups next Monday are waining.... oh well at least we're back to work doing some drainage work :waving: I got some interesting looks from the other contractors' that park in my lot when I told them I was actually doing work this week.... who says you can't landscape in the snow!


Yea no doubt. I dont see all this snow going anywhere anytime soon, especially with cloudy days and cold nights.










Models are still consistant for monday.:bluebounc


----------



## djt1029

Saw a guy starting his cleanups today with almost half the property still covered in snow. I'm shooting for next Wednesday as long as we don't get that storm they're talking about


----------



## V_Scapes

There was a company around here doing cleanups 2 weeks ago. what are you supposed to do when you get storms after a cleanup that make a mess again? Charge the customer for more cleanup time? I dont think so.


----------



## lilsteve08

So how is it looking for Monday snow wise?


----------



## V_Scapes

Alot of the models are still consistant with eachother. But it may not be as big of a hit as previously expected, but most of the area is looking at a light snow event, just pray that it snows sunday night.


----------



## V_Scapes

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html

Hit the Animate button


----------



## V_Scapes

clown map


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1624940 said:


> Saw a guy starting his cleanups today with almost half the property still covered in snow. I'm shooting for next Wednesday as long as we don't get that storm they're talking about


Same here- I'm honestly hoping we don't get this storm on Monday- we're already 2 weeks behind on cleanups- my guys are itching to get back to work.... bring on 55* and Sunny!


----------



## V_Scapes

If we get this storm monday, figure that sets us another week back, then you know all of the sudden itll be 70 degrees in mid april and we'll be cutting grass before we can get to most cleanups!
The only good thing i see with starting late is the phone will really start ringing later. people see snow on the ground so no body is thinking spring. So work will get booked later in the year which is fine by me, i tend to slow down alot around august/sept. You better believe those lawns are going to go bonkers with all this snow we've had...lots of moisture and nitrogen!


----------



## forestfireguy

What's it gonna be this time fellas?


----------



## V_Scapes

Its looking good! Model runs keep coming in on our favor!


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## djt1029

Looks like we're starting cleanups April 2 this year, a full month behind last years schedule. Gotta love jersey weather, never know what's going to happen


----------



## mkwl

^ no cleanups for you on April fools day?


----------



## lilsteve08

I heard snow for monday and one station had a blizzard warning for wednesday?!?!


----------



## xgiovannix12

lilsteve08;1626337 said:


> I heard snow for monday and one station had a blizzard warning for wednesday?!?!


hmmm


----------



## Len90

If you want a big hit, hug the NAM right now. Gives ALL of NJ a really nice snowstorm that ends winter with a bang.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Just when I thought I could finally put the tailgete salter away in the garage for the summer!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow Commandor;1626487 said:


> Just when I thought I could finally put the tailgete salter away in the garage for the summer!


My plow has been put away for nearly a month now. I'm not touching it until I see snow on the ground, and it's sticking.


----------



## snowplowpro

there saying we could get as much as 12 inches bring it . were ready for anything


----------



## V_Scapes

12" maybe down in AC. My area is looking at 2.5-3" but itll be hard pressed to stick to the pavement. Hopefully we'll have a better idea this afternoon.


----------



## djt1029

mkwl;1626306 said:


> ^ no cleanups for you on April fools day?


Gonna be out of town with the gf for a much needed pre-season vacation thursday - monday... so maybe you guys should expect a freak snow sometime in that time frame


----------



## Dirty Jersey

V_Scapes;1626592 said:


> 12" maybe down in AC.


My neck of the woods. All depends on the water temps etc..


----------



## V_Scapes

You should be getting hammered for sure then. If we get anny accums up here i dont think it would be until 5-6 pm with a real steady snowfall.


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory, 2-4" for northern NJ


----------



## mkwl

djt1029;1626662 said:


> Gonna be out of town with the gf for a much needed pre-season vacation thursday - monday... so maybe you guys should expect a freak snow sometime in that time frame


Don't even joke about that LOL I had a client call me today wondering when we would be starting spring cleanups.... my response.... as soon as it stops snowing and it melts off LOL I guess she was getting antsy since we got to hers last year on March 16th!


----------



## lilsteve08

They are saying 1-2 maybe more at night, I saw landscapers salting bank lots and walks, so I salted my high traffic commercial lot, and put plow on main truck, hope we can make this last snowstorm, if this is the last I will be happy with that, this year was without a doubt better than last year!!!!


----------



## snowplowpro

lets take winter for granted this year we don't know what will happen next year.
ussmileyflag


----------



## V_Scapes

snowplowpro;1627078 said:


> lets take winter for granted this year we don't know what will happen next year.
> ussmileyflag


I agree, gotta take what you can get.


----------



## djt1029

Looks like this ones missing us here in Bergen county, everywhere downgraded to little/no accumulation. I'm good with that, started a paver job today should have it done before the long weekend and start cleanups next Tuesday. See you guys next year or on lawnsite


----------



## lilsteve08

Pre salted one lot, will bill customer a small fee for that, go figure I pre-salt and it doesn't snow...Anyone else presalt yesterday?


----------



## V_Scapes

YEP. I was hoping to get rid of some salt at least buuut that ship has sailed. I think im going to shoot for cleanups on the 1st, we still have some snow piles laying around. Im hoping to get some fertilizer down this week.


----------



## V_Scapes

lilsteve08;1627347 said:


> Pre salted one lot, will bill customer a small fee for that, go figure I pre-salt and it doesn't snow...Anyone else presalt yesterday?


I thought about it yesterday but thank god i didnt...that wouldnt have gone over well


----------



## Snow Commandor

Nothing but little rain here in Bergen County. Maybe I'll start clean-ups tomorrow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone in central or southern NJ have forsythia or anything blooming yet?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1627353 said:


> Anyone in central or southern NJ have forsythia or anything blooming yet?


Nope.... still raining here, and I don't expect anything different....

Say goodnight Irene to winter......


----------



## LAB INC

Dogplow Dodge;1627380 said:


> Nope.... still raining here, and I don't expect anything different....
> 
> Say goodnight Irene to winter......


Not much hear in 07924. I was hoping to salt but did not have to. I guess we can say good bye to this winter. We are looking to start work next week my guys are happy to come back in. I guess we can say good bye winter. This year was better then last but not the best. Lets have a good summer and hope we get a better one next year. Good luck this summer guys.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Started snowing heavy at around 7 this morning big ole flakes. It is still snowing here lightly. Probably going to taper off soon. It was wet and heavy. If it was colder we would have about 5 inches or more. But being near the water it can be tricky.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1627391 said:


> Not much hear in 07924. I was hoping to salt but did not have to. I guess we can say good bye to this winter. *We are looking to start work next week my guys are happy to come back in. *I guess we can say good bye winter. This year was better then last but not the best. Lets have a good summer and hope we get a better one next year. Good luck this summer guys.


Same here...except rain in the forecast for Monday:crying::realmad:


----------



## V_Scapes

Picture of the trailer as promised, havent been able to get it lettered cause its been too cold.

And one of the fleet...


----------



## LAB INC

*snow*

Trucks Look great Yea rain Monday so I guess Tuesday... Well this year I think is done...


----------



## V_Scapes

Thanks. I believe its over too, i even took the ultra mount receivers off the trucks today!


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes;1627720 said:


> Thanks. I believe its over too, i even took the ultra mount receivers off the trucks today!


Yes I took mine off to day to. Again trucks look great good luck this spring. Fall will be hear be for we know it again.


----------



## snowplowpro

Good luck guys with cleanups this year hope for the best and don't forget your NJ friends on plowsite we'll be here all year round checking in.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Yes Best of luck to you guys have a safe spring and summer.. Befor we know it it will be that time again for Snow... I also will be checkng in now and then so I will be in touch... Befor we no it there it will be winter.. My plow shop is all ready doing the pre orders now for next year... Well again be safe have a good year guys lets hope for a good one next year...


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1627612 said:


> Picture of the trailer as promised, havent been able to get it lettered cause its been too cold.
> 
> And one of the fleet...


Looks good man! 5 lug axles?


----------



## V_Scapes

Lol you know what I dont even know! Starting using her on monday tho, cant believe how much easier it makes work already. 

The rat race has begun boys, 5 estimates to go on this week alone. before you know it the lawns will be going bonkers.


----------



## snowplowpro

Just what we need more rain its gonna be thunderstorms today they said


----------



## snowplowpro

*heres one winter outlook i found*

http://northeaststormcenter.com/2013-2014-preliminary-winter-outlook-2-2/


----------



## snowplowpro

was looking at the farmers almanac today says were gonna have another bad winter , bring it on


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

They also said last yr was going to be a bad winter!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Shade Tree NJ;1642963 said:


> They also said last yr was going to be a bad winter!


**Shrugs** Ill take it as it comes....


----------



## snowplowpro

hey last year was not bad wasn't great but ill take it


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Last yr far from good but far from bad. No where near the hype that it got about how bad was going to be. Hopefully they are correct this year!


----------



## snowplowpro

I want another blizzard of 96 who remembers that


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Don't recall blizzard of 96, to young, just lots of school snow days! Would love like the Super Bowl weekend 3-4yrs ago when we got three great storms in five days or so


----------



## bronco91

new jersey 2013-2014 thread is up


----------

